# What the hell....



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2006)

am I doing?  I don't know.  I have a journal on another forum but I haven't posted in it for so long so I decided to come back here with my journal.  I need to keep a journal somewhere so I have people to keep me accountable.  

Background:

For a year I've been struggling with my health.  A mix of adrenal fatigue, hypothyroidism and several food allergies have made things difficult.  Through it all, I've managed to keep a healthy diet and try to stay focused on this healthy lifestyle.  I'm on different medications for my adrenals and thyroid and I'm also trying my hardest to stay away from my food allergies.

2 months ago I was told by my ND that I needed to stop working out.  This sucked because I was in the process of training for the PF Changs Marathon this January.  She told me I could stick with light weights but 6 weeks ago, she even cut that out on me.  I was stuck with Pilates, Yoga and light cardio.

Well, things are no better with my health yet and we are still trying to find the dosage of medicine.  However, knowing how much not working out is affecting my well being, she told me I could at least start lifting again, albeit not as heavy as I like but some is better than nothing.  I can also continue the Pilates and Yoga and light cardio but no HIIT.

So, tomorrow I'm going to the gym to lift weights for the first time in almost 2 months.  I know I need to stay light and not push myself if I ever want to heal my adrenals though.

There is the history.  I will post meals and workouts and as always, comments are welcome.  Just keep in mind that I'm not allowed to lift as heavy as I like


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2006)

what are you going to do when you lift?

how are you going to make sure that you aren't pushing yourself to hard?  got a heart rate monitor?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2006)

Meals 11/8/06

Yeah, I know they aren't perfect.  I had no appetite today.

Meal 1:
1 Scoop Pea Protein
1 T. Flax
1 T. Ground Flax

Meal 2:
4 oz. Turkey Breast
4 oz. potatoes
Carrots and Celery

Meal 3:
2 T. Almond Butter

Meal 4:
4 oz. Tuna
3 C. Romaine
Cherry Tomatos
Red Peppers
Cucumbers
Baby Carrots
1 T. Flax
1 T. ACV
1 tsp. Lime Juice

No workout today.  I went for a massage instead.  I have to do that weekly to help relieve the pain in my legs and relieve headaches due to low cortisol.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2006)

M.3 sounds good.

Who is perfect?  It is 9 o'clock at night and I just ate eggs and a peanut butter and honey sandwitch.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> what are you going to do when you lift?
> 
> how are you going to make sure that you aren't pushing yourself to hard?  got a heart rate monitor?


I haven't thought that far ahead yet


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


> I haven't thought that far ahead yet



 





haha.  new smilies!


----------



## Mista (Nov 8, 2006)

Good to see you are still positive, many people would just give up.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> M.3 sounds good.
> 
> Who is perfect?  It is 9 o'clock at night and I just ate eggs and a peanut butter and honey sandwitch.


If I wasn't allergic to eggs it would make eating easier  

I can't have: dairy of any kind, eggs, broccoli, cabbage, brussell sprouts, kidney beans, pinto beans, cashews, cauliflower, cheese, coconut, radishes or any yeast.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2006)

kidney beans, huh.  I guess chilli is out on saturday!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2006)

Mista said:


> Good to see you are still positive, many people would just give up.


Thanks, I'm too afraid of getting fat to ever give up.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> kidney beans, huh.  I guess chilli is out on saturday!


Hey, I got a VM from Ivonne saying she can't go.  Do you still want to go with Dante and I and then we can meet up with Ivonne for dinner?


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2006)

lawl, you started a journal! I didn't know you had problems with your adrenals. I had done some research on them recently. How did your problem come about(if you don't mind sharing)?

Massage instead of a workout??? That's what I could go for. Mmm


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Hey, I got a VM from Ivonne saying she can't go.  Do you still want to go with Dante and I and then we can meet up with Ivonne for dinner?



I think I might go with Ivonne down to Phoenix actually to help with the thing.  I'll see.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, you started a journal! I didn't know you had problems with your adrenals. I had done some research on them recently. How did your problem come about(if you don't mind sharing)?
> 
> *Massage *instead of a workout??? *That's what I could go for. Mmm*



If you want, I can pencil you in around noon tomorrow. :shurg:


----------



## The Monkey Man (Nov 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> kidney beans, huh.  I guess chilli is out on saturday!



I'm making Turkey Chili for the Potluck at work on Friday -


----------



## Double D (Nov 8, 2006)

Well I am just happy you get to get back to the gym! And as far as your diet goes I am definitly sure thats its better than 97% of IM.


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> If you want, I can pencil you in around noon tomorrow. :shurg:



Sounds delightful.  


hahaha these new emoticons crack me up.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I'm making Turkey Chili for the Potluck at work on Friday -



Potluck is fucking gross.  People usually bring in disgusting shit.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2006)

fufu said:


> Sounds delightful.
> 
> 
> hahaha these new emoticons crack me up.


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


>



 

My glutes are extra tight too, they will need a proper rub down.



Err, sorry Jodi, I'm too used to my journal.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl, you started a journal! I didn't know you had problems with your adrenals. I had done some research on them recently. How did your problem come about(if you don't mind sharing)?
> 
> Massage instead of a workout??? That's what I could go for. Mmm


Years of stress, years of strict dieting without many breaks and possibly keeping to low of sodium in my diet.  Mostly it's was stress, mentally and physically.

I just got the ok today to go the gym again to lift.  My doctor isn't too keen on me lifting yet as we haven't got my body stabilized yet but she knows that I'm sinking deeper BECAUSE I can't workout.  It's so much part of my life that it actually depresses me because I can't go.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I think I might go with Ivonne down to Phoenix actually to help with the thing.  I'll see.


Ok, no biggie, just thought I'd ask.  You still want to do dinner Saturday?  Sorry we weren't able to make it this past weekend.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2006)

The Monkey Man said:


> I'm making Turkey Chili for the Potluck at work on Friday -


Mmmmm........I love chili


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2006)

Double D said:


> Well I am just happy you get to get back to the gym! And as far as your diet goes I am definitly sure thats its better than 97% of IM.


  I am pretty anal about my diet


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2006)

fufu said:


> My glutes are extra tight too, they will need a proper rub down.
> 
> 
> 
> Err, sorry Jodi, I'm too used to my journal.


Oh I don't care at all.  All my journals are like this.  That's the one of the best things about having a journal


----------



## fufu (Nov 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Years of stress, years of strict dieting without many breaks and possibly keeping to low of sodium in my diet.  Mostly it's was stress, mentally and physically.
> 
> I just got the ok today to go the gym again to lift.  My doctor isn't too keen on me lifting yet as we haven't got my body stabilized yet but she knows that I'm sinking deeper BECAUSE I can't workout.  It's so much part of my life that it actually depresses me because I can't go.



I see how you feel, if I wasn't able to workout for an indefinite amount of time I would go crazy. I don't even know if I could continue with school. I'd be in the dumps. 

About the massages - what kind did you get? I've been thinking about getting one, I think it would do me some good. I've heard the deep tissue can be painful, I think I'd get one of those. If I ever gather up some cash to do so.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 8, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Ok, no biggie, just thought I'd ask.  You still want to do dinner Saturday?  Sorry we weren't able to make it this past weekend.



Probably.  Ofcourse, it is up to the boss.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2006)

fufu said:


> I see how you feel, if I wasn't able to workout for an indefinite amount of time I would go crazy. I don't even know if I could continue with school. I'd be in the dumps.
> 
> About the massages - what kind did you get? I've been thinking about getting one, I think it would do me some good. I've heard the deep tissue can be painful, I think I'd get one of those. If I ever gather up some cash to do so.


 Deep tissue is what I get and yes, it hurts like a SOB.    When it's done I feel great but in the massages I get, you certainly aren't relaxed and comfortable.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 8, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Probably.  Ofcourse, it is up to the boss.


Ok, I left her a VM.  We'll talk and make plans


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 8, 2006)

I never knew you had so many conditions surrounding your lifestyle, it's definately a good thing you're able to stay postitive. I understand hating not being able to workout... A little over a year ago I strained my shoulders and hips, so squats, leg press, and most pressing movements were out of the question for some period of time, then I had to start back really light for a while.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 9, 2006)

YEAH!   **subscribes** Welcome Back Jodi! 

Arggg... It is horrible to hear about all your health issues over the past year... With you being 'allowed' to lift again I hope it means things have at least become a little better for you?

Is there anything else you can do to decrease stress? Have you tried meditation? 

That SUCKS about the allergies too!  How did they find all that out? Is there any chance that you'll be able to ever eat those foods again? 

It sounds like you have a long, tough road ahead of you... and I wish you luck over the coming months!! Just keep working at it - I'm sure you'll get through it!


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Probably.  Ofcourse, it is up to the boss.



You are learning young Jedi 

That is shitty that there has been little improvement over the last couple months Jodi.  You know I will be following along for the ride.


----------



## WBM (Nov 9, 2006)

Good luck with getting back in the gym, Jodi. I hope that helps your stress level a bit!

This journal is less than a day old and it's already on page three.


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

I think everyone is shocked to see her post a journal is why everyone is commenting. Along with everyone showing their support for her after this long hard past week. You are the best!


----------



## Triple Threat (Nov 9, 2006)

WBM said:


> This journal is less than a day old and it's already on page three.



Completely off topic, but it's only page 2 for me.  You can change the number of posts per page.  Go to *User CP*, then *Edit Options*.  Look for *Number of posts to show per page*.  

And BTW, good luck Jodi.


----------



## Little Wing (Nov 9, 2006)

if i couldn't eat eggs and beans i'd have to get a lot more creative.  now i have a bunch of things to look up...pea protein? i'll start with that  good luck getting your health back on track


----------



## ZECH (Nov 9, 2006)

I remember reading somewhere that you had some health issues, but I didn't know what. It sucks I know. Good luck to you Jodi!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Nov 9, 2006)

Yay a Jodi journal!  Sucks about the health issues.


Jodi said:


> years of strict dieting without many breaks and possibly keeping to low of sodium in my diet.  .


Could you elaborate on that? Was it due to a lack of variety of foods? Or too much of something and not enough of another? I know you done comps and those diets are whole different ball game. 

I'm guilty of being too strict with my diet and have received much finger wagging from Emma about that  So i'm getting relaxed with it a bit coz i know Emma is watching


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow, you all have been busy!

Sean - Thanks!  I'm hoping that getting back in the gym will make some of the stress go away.

Emma -   You're the best   Meditation for me has been useless.  I can't seem to do it no matter what I try.  Instead, however, I did buy Holosync - http://www.centerpointe.com/ and this seems very promising   I  had a blood test for an allergy panel.  ND speculates that by abstaining from these foods for several months I may be able to add some of them back in.  However, many of them I rarely ever ate so they are probably true allergies.

Iain - Thanks.  I know I've been saying this for a year now but I'll get there, I hope 

WBM and Triple - Thanks for stopping by.    All are welcome.  Well, almost all 

DD - I use to have a journal here all the time.  I only stopped journaling about 8 months ago 

LW - Out of all those things, I actually miss eggs the most.   Funny thing is, I actually never really liked eggs 

DG - Thanks! 

Bulk - Well, I've always been extremely strict with my diet.  I rarely would ever sidetrack and when I did, it would only be on holidays.  I practically lived on a competition diet year round.  I really did a number on my body like that.  Plus I always tried to one up myself with my training.  The biggest thing is the years of stress from personal issues, development and growth that caused this but the excessive dieting and over training didn't help matters.  Brief explanation on the sodium:  When you restrict your body of sodium, aldosterone hormone increases.  Aldosterone regulates sodium and potassium in the body.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Coindidence this talk about sodium, because just yesterday I learned about hyponatremia in my nutrition class. I wonder how often something like that woud happen to bodybuilders before a comp.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Coindidence this talk about sodium, because just yesterday I learned about hyponatremia in my nutrition class. I wonder how often something like that would happen to bodybuilders before a comp.


It's so backwards from everything we hear and read.  Too much sodium causes water retention and electrolyte imbalance.  To little sodium causes ADH increase which in turn causes water retention and electrolyte imbalance.  One thing I have to do to reduce ADH is to drink 1/2 tsp. of pure sea salt in 4 oz. of pure cranberry juice every morning   It took me some time to not be afraid of drinking the sea salt because I kept thinking I would retain water where in turn, it actually helps release water retention 

Hyponatremia is caused from low sodium from the cellular level which can lead to water toxicity.  I think you are bound to find runners and endurance athletes with hyponatremia.    However, post competition is where you could see hyponatremia.  During the last week of competition they sodium load and then in the last 3 days they deplete which draws out the water.  Lack of minerals, especially potassium causes an imbalance.  Then when they eat and drink after the competition their electrolytes are so out of wack which in turn can lead to hyponatremia.  In most cases I think you see edema though.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> It's so backwards from everything we hear and read.  Too much sodium causes water retention and electrolyte imbalance.  To little sodium causes ADH increase which in turn causes water retention and electrolyte imbalance.  One thing I have to do to reduce ADH is to drink 1/2 tsp. of pure sea salt in 4 oz. of pure cranberry juice every morning   It took me some time to not be afraid of drinking the sea salt because I kept thinking I would retain water where in turn, it actually helps release water retention
> 
> Hyponatremia is caused from low sodium from the cellular level which can lead to water toxicity.  I think you are bound to find runners and endurance athletes with hyponatremia.    However, post competition is where you could see hyponatremia.  During the last week of competition they sodium load and then in the last 3 days they deplete which draws out the water.  Lack of minerals, especially potassium causes an imbalance.  Then when they eat and drink after the competition their electrolytes are so out of wack which in turn can lead to hyponatremia.  In most cases I think you see edema though.



Yes that's right, we were talking about marathon runners suffering from it. Rather, the walkers, who drank water at everystop and weren't losing it fast enough. My prof. said one person gained 15 lbs during the marathon. 

Salt water sounds blah, but considering the amount of dedication you have with your diet I'm sure you can handle some salty water.


----------



## Dante B. (Nov 9, 2006)

It's nice to see you journaling again.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2006)

Dante B. said:


> It's nice to see you journaling again.



where the fuck is your journal?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

P - You asked yesterday so I thought about it today.  I'm going to do Push/Pull/Legs.



Dante B. said:


> It's nice to see you journaling again.


Maybe this one I'll update


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2006)

Go to the new gym.  It is really nice.  They also have a versa climber and 2 rowing machines!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> Go to the new gym.  It is really nice.  They also have a versa climber and 2 rowing machines!


I should go check it out.  I haven't been there yet.

Ok so I need you and Dante to figure out how many of the horrorfest movies you guys want to see.  http://www.horrorfestonline.com/index.html

I can get the tickets through work like I told you about before but I need to know how many because we have to get one per movie and there are 8 movies.  I doubt we have time to see all 8.  So give me some ideas and I'll get our tickets for next weekend.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't know.  Maybe 2 of them?  How long are they?  Are they short films?


----------



## ZECH (Nov 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> It took me some time to not be afraid of drinking the sea salt because I kept thinking I would retain water where in turn, it actually helps release water retention



Does this actually work with using sea salt in place of regular salt. I love sea salt on stuff. If so, that would help me.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I don't know.  Maybe 2 of them?  How long are they?  Are they short films?


Looks like they are about 1.5 hours a piece.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

dg806 said:


> Does this actually work with using sea salt in place of regular salt. I love sea salt on stuff. If so, that would help me.


Sea salt is way better for you to use than regular salt.  I was actually told to stay away from regular table salt altogether and only use sea salt.  However, I don't think the water retention thing would work for you unless you have adrenal fatigue.  Regardless, I hear it is good for everyone to drink 1/4 tsp a day in cranberry juice to help provide daily support for your adrenals.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Looks like they are about 1.5 hours a piece.



damn....maybe 1?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> damn....maybe 1?


Why only 1?  We could do 2.  Remember I get tickets half off


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Why only 1?  We could do 2.  Remember I get tickets half off



because, I don't have the attention span to spend 3 hours sitting down watchign a movie.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> because, I don't have the attention span to spend 3 hours sitting down watchign a movie.


Oh


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

Meals 11.9.06

Meal 1:
1 Scoop Pea Protein
1 tsp Flax Oil
1 T. Ground Flax

Meal 2:
1 oz. Almonds

Meal 3:
4 oz. Tuna
Romaine
Cucumber
Red Peppers
Tomato
1 T. Flax Oil
1 T. ACV
1 tsp. Lime Juice

Meal 4:
Raw Carrots
Raw Celery
3 Essence Caps

Meal 5:
4 oz. Turkey Breast
Potatoes
Asparagus
1 T. Almond Butter

Meal 6: I don't know yet.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Any specific reason for the lime juice? I do love it myself and put it in water sometimes and in my tuna fish.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

Leg Workout 11.9.06

SMF - Quads, IT Band, Glutes

Dynamic Warmup
3 exercises 3 sets

3 Sets Jump Squats
BWx10

3 Sets Single Leg Squats
BWx10

3 Sets SLDL
65x10

3 Sets Farmers Lunge
30x10

Static stretching:  Quads, Glutes, Hams, Calves


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Any specific reason for the lime juice? I do love it myself and put it in water sometimes and in my tuna fish.


Yeah, lemon and lime juice help with proper liver functioning.  That and it hides the taste of flax oil


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 9, 2006)

Random question: Why's Sea Salt so much better for you than normal table salt? I never really use salt, but I'm curious.

P.S. - I think we should just move the diet & nutrition forum to Jodi's journal, and open chat to Fufu's.


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

lawl good ideas Sean. That is sweet about the lime juice. Sometimes I just have some straight because I love the taste.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Yeah, lemon and lime juice help with proper liver functioning.  That and it hides the taste of flax oil



I never found flax oil difficult to down... It seems pretty bland to me... Olive oil on the other hand, I have to down that quick or


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Random question: Why's Sea Salt so much better for you than normal table salt? I never really use salt, but I'm curious.
> 
> P.S. - I think we should just move the diet & nutrition forum to Jodi's journal, and open chat to Fufu's.


Refined salt is stripped of all its minerals and it's also heated which changes the chemical structure of the salt.  Then it is bleached and anticaking agents are added so the salt does not dissolve and combine with the fluids in our system.  Instead it builds up and leaves deposit throughout the body.  Refined sodium build up leads to many of the common diseases which is why we are told to reduce sodium in our diets.  

Sea salt is natural and full of trace minerals.  You need the salt to help with electrolyte balance.  This is the sea salt I use plus lots of info on it.  http://www.choosecra.com/htmlpages/homepage/prodinfo/celtic.html


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> lawl good ideas Sean. That is sweet about the lime juice. Sometimes I just have some straight because I love the taste.


I like it too


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Leg Workout 11.9.06
> 
> SMF - Quads, IT Band, Glutes
> 
> ...





How did that feel?

what are farmers lunges?  You mean farmers walks?

Did you go to the new gym?


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Hmmm, I think I will get my hands on some sea salt.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> Hmmm, I think I will get my hands on some *DaleMabry*.



fixed that for you.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 9, 2006)

Jodi - just be careful with the sea salt - it doesn't have iodine in it - and with your history of Thyroid issues you don't want to 'run low' with your iodine intake! 

Diet looks yummy... Very much in the ilk of 'raw food' / macrobiotic type line of eating...

Question - have you considered adding wakame or other sea vegetables?


ps: lemon juice and ACV are also good for glucose disposal. So that is an added bonus! 

pps: Question re all the flax fats... ?? Any particular reason for weighting them so heavily in your diet?


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> fixed that for you.



 

Mmmm


----------



## fufu (Nov 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Jodi - just be careful with the sea salt - it doesn't have iodine in it - and with your history of Thyroid issues you don't want to 'run low' with your iodine intake!
> 
> Diet looks yummy... Very much in the ilk of 'raw food' / macrobiotic type line of eating...
> 
> ...



What do you mean by glucose disposal?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> How did that feel?
> 
> what are farmers lunges?  You mean farmers walks?
> 
> Did you go to the new gym?



Yeah, farmers walk 

No, I didn't.  I will got this weekend.  I just wanted to go do my workout without the crowd.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Yeah, farmers walk
> 
> No, I didn't.  I will got this weekend.  I just wanted to go do my workout without the crowd.



lol....crowd....the new gym is just the same people from the old gym except it is 3x's the size!  It is totally empty looking now because it is so big.  It is awesome!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Jodi - just be careful with the sea salt - it doesn't have iodine in it - and with your history of Thyroid issues you don't want to 'run low' with your iodine intake!
> *My celtic sea salt has 150 mcg of Iodine  http://www.curezone.com/foods/salt/Celtic_Sea_Salt_Analysis.asp*
> 
> Diet looks yummy... Very much in the ilk of 'raw food' / macrobiotic type line of eating...
> ...


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 9, 2006)

fufu said:


> What do you mean by glucose disposal?


It assists in the uptake of glucose from your blood into your cells.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> lol....crowd....the new gym is just the same people from the old gym except it is 3x's the size!  It is totally empty looking now because it is so big.  It is awesome!


Yeah, I know but the other one only had 2 people in there including me


----------



## P-funk (Nov 9, 2006)

I usually train on sunday mornings.  come on down!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 9, 2006)

P-funk said:


> I usually train on sunday mornings.  come on down!


I'm still  when you train


----------



## CowPimp (Nov 9, 2006)

Ooo, a Jodi journal.  I don't think I've ever seen a journal from you.  I'll probably pop in here occasionally to make smartass comments, worthless and stupid remarks, and maybe every once in a while give you some encouragement too.  Hehe.


----------



## Double D (Nov 9, 2006)

Hey you know I havent been here to long. Only since May so I didnt catch your last journal.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2006)

CowPimp said:


> Ooo, a Jodi journal.  I don't think I've ever seen a journal from you.  I'll probably pop in here occasionally to make smartass comments, worthless and stupid remarks, and maybe every once in a while give you some encouragement too.  Hehe.



  Thanks CP.  All comments and remarks are welcomed, even smartass ones   I've had dozens of journals here.  Literally.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2006)

OMG   I'm so sore from yesterday's measly workout.  How pathetic haha.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2006)

11.10.06 Meals

Meal 1:
1 Scoop Pea Protein
.5 T. Flax
1 T. Ground Flax

Meal 2:
1 T. Almond Butter
SF Jam
LC Whole Grain Tortilla

Meal 3:
4 oz. Tuna
Romaine
Tomatoes
Cucumber
Red Pepper
1 T. Flax
1 T. ACV
1 tsp. Lime Juice

Meal 4:
1 oz. Almonds

Meal 5:
4 oz xlean ground turkey
Potatoes
Asparagus

Meal 5:
Pea/Rice Protein 
3 Essence Caps


----------



## Jodi (Nov 10, 2006)

11.10.06 Workout  

Upper Body

4 Sets DB Press
25x10, 30x10, 35x10, 35x10

3 Sets Cable Flys
20x10, 30x10, 30x10

3 Sets DB Rows:
30x10, 30x10, 30x10

3 Sets TBar Rows
45x10, 45x10, 45x10

3 Sets DB Overhead Press:
25x10, 25x10, 25x8

3 Sets Lateral Raise - Straight Arm
10x10, 7.5x10, 7.5x10

3 Sets Rear Delts:
10x10, 10x10, 10x10

3 Sets Rotators
5x15

3 Sets Tricep Pushdowns
30x10, 30x10, 25x10

3 Sets Hammer Curls:
15x10, 15x10, 15x10

I did a lot more than I planned but I actually had the energy today so I thought I'd make use of this rare opportunity.


----------



## Double D (Nov 10, 2006)

Good lookin workout Jodi. Does it take everything you have not to go super hard?


----------



## WBM (Nov 11, 2006)

Are you feeling pretty sore today since this was your first upperbody workout in a while? Looks pretty darn heavy for trying not to do much.  Nice.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2006)

Double D said:


> Good lookin workout Jodi. Does it take everything you have not to go super hard?


Yeah it's kind of hard to hold back because I don't feel like I'm really working out.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2006)

WBM said:


> Are you feeling pretty sore today since this was your first upperbody workout in a while? Looks pretty darn heavy for trying not to do much.  Nice.


My whole body aches right now


----------



## P-funk (Nov 12, 2006)

Jodi said:


> My whole body aches right now



two words.

hot tub


----------



## Jodi (Nov 12, 2006)

11.11.06 Meals

Meal 1:
Rice/Pea Protein
1 T. Flax Oil

Meal 2:
LC Tortilla
2 T. Natty PB

Meal 3:
Carrot Sticks
Celery 
Piece of Beef Jerkey
3 Essence

Meal 4:
Chicken
Hummus
Pita Pocket
Tabbouleh
FF SF Carmel Latte Decaf

Meal 5:
Pumpkin Seeds


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 12, 2006)

Your meals look really small Jodi?  Your Thyroid still fucking things up?


----------



## WBM (Nov 15, 2006)

How's it going, Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2006)

I'm alive.  I have been pretty ill this week so I haven't been to the gym.   Meals have been good though.  Thanks for checking on me


----------



## fufu (Nov 16, 2006)

Updates are needed!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 16, 2006)

But I haven't worked out


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 16, 2006)

Jodi said:


> But I haven't worked out



Diet/Meals/How you're doing in general .


----------



## drew_c (Nov 16, 2006)

Didn't realize you were doing this, Jodi.. will have to catch up on this thread and keep track from now on... You've been the source of endless great advice for me, hope all is going well for you.


----------



## AndrewSS (Nov 16, 2006)

What the hell have I... good alice in chains song, your thread title made me think of it


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Hope you get feelin better.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 17, 2006)

AndrewSS said:


> What the hell have I... good alice in chains song, your thread title made me think of it



Heh, I thought the same exact thing when I first saw her journal pop up.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2006)

Ok, went to the gym today.  I think I over did it a little.  I do a certain weight and it doesn't feel like anything so then I increase.  Then when I'm done I'm left with an excruciating headache.  The headaches are a good sign that my adrenals are over fatigued.  It's so hard to find that happy medium.

Leg Workout:

Dynamic Stuff

4 Sets Leg Press:
270x10, 360x10, 360x10, 270x10

3 Sets Farmers Walk
30x10, 30x10, 30x10

3 Sets Leg Ext:
55x10, 70x10, 85x10

3 Sets Leg Curl:
45x10, 65x10, 65x10

3 Sets Single Leg SLDL
20x10, 20x10, 20x10

Abs & Core


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

Baby steps... Baby Steps.


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice presses for not going balls to the wall. Beautiful in fact.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Baby steps... Baby Steps.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> Nice presses for not going balls to the wall. Beautiful in fact.


Thanks, but I can't wait until I can actually lift the way I want to again.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 17, 2006)

do people look at you funny when you do the farmers walks?


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 17, 2006)

Jodi said:


>



Don't be lippy with me missy. 

You are back in the gym and that is great, but don't be taking steps backwards with your health to make you gym workouts feel like they use to.


----------



## Seanp156 (Nov 17, 2006)

Nice leg presses


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Jodi said:


> Thanks, but I can't wait until I can actually lift the way I want to again.



 sorry.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2006)

P-funk said:


> do people look at you funny when you do the farmers walks?


No, I don't think so.  Do people look at you funny when you do the inchworm?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Don't be lippy with me missy.
> 
> You are back in the gym and that is great, but don't be taking steps backwards with your health to make you gym workouts feel like they use to.


I just want to *lift *again


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2006)

Seanp156 said:


> Nice leg presses


Thanks  Wait until I'm back at full health.    Legs are my strongest.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2006)

Double D said:


> sorry.


No need to be sorry.


----------



## Double D (Nov 17, 2006)

Good good.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 17, 2006)

Meals 11.17.06

Meal 1:
Pea/Rice Protein
1 T. Flax Oil

Meal 2:
1/2 C. Oat Bran
2 T. Raisins
Sm. handful nuts

Meal 3:
Homemade Meatloaf
Green Beans

Meal 4:
Celery
Natty PB

Meal 5:
Chicken
Safflower Mayo
1/2 Whole Grain Tortilla
Carrots
Green Beans

Meal 6:
Pea/Rice Protien
3 Essence Caps


----------



## WBM (Nov 18, 2006)

Glad you are feeling better and were able to lift again, Jodi. That was still a damn good workout. Your light workout makes my heavy ones look like poo.


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

Your journal is slackin, what gives?


----------



## Double D (Nov 28, 2006)

No posts since the 22nd. Where ya been?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2006)

Sorry, haven't been around at all.

Diet has been good save Thanksgiving  and I lifted twice last week.

Other news.......Dante and I got a puppy yesterday   Isn't he a cutie?  These are the pics the shelter had of him.  His name is Bailey and he's a year old.  He looks a lot like my Mochy.  They are similar breeds.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 29, 2006)

Cool, so what is that 3 dogs now?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2006)

No I wish.   

Mochy, my dog that I got years and years ago is with my family in NH.  It would have been to harsh on her for her to come to AZ with me and she grew up around my family anyway and it was better for her to stay there.  She is happy there and they love her and take well care of her.  I miss her terribly.

Ginger, she was a dog that was given to me by my ex-boyfriend but he was attached to her.  I see Ginger often and babysit her but she doesn't live with me.


----------



## P-funk (Nov 29, 2006)

IainDaniel said:


> Cool, so what is that 3 dogs now?



two, dante and now bailey


----------



## fufu (Nov 29, 2006)

Noice doggy.


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 29, 2006)

P-funk said:


> two, dante and now bailey



I wonder who will be the alpha male Bailey or Dante


----------



## tucker01 (Nov 29, 2006)

Jodi said:


> No I wish.
> 
> Mochy, my dog that I got years and years ago is with my family in NH.  It would have been to harsh on her for her to come to AZ with me and she grew up around my family anyway and it was better for her to stay there.  She is happy there and they love her and take well care of her.  I miss her terribly.
> 
> Ginger, she was a dog that was given to me by my ex-boyfriend but he was attached to her.  I see Ginger often and babysit her but she doesn't live with me.



Ah for what ever reason I thought Mochy was in AZ with you.


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2006)

fufu said:


> Noice doggy.


Thanks fufu 



IainDaniel said:


> I wonder who will be the alpha male Bailey or Dante


They are still fighting for that role.


----------



## WBM (Nov 29, 2006)

Cute pup.

How ya feelin'?


----------



## Jodi (Nov 29, 2006)

Thanks, he is a cutie.

I'm doing alright.  I had planned on the gym this week but with the new puppy I'm not looking at the gym until later this week.  The less time he has to spend alone the better right now.  Just until he gets use to the house and Dante and I and actually goes out his doggie door without coaxing


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Nov 29, 2006)

Hey Jodie! Good to hear you had a nice thanksgiving!! How did it go with all your allergies now? Hope you still got to have some pie!!  


Awww A PUPPY!!  What a cutie!  How is he settling in? Getting lots of cuddles?


----------



## GoalGetter (Nov 29, 2006)

Can't wait to meet bailey!


----------



## Burner02 (Nov 29, 2006)

like...oh...mah...gawd!!!!
It's GG! Nice to finally see you....Ms. MIA....


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2006)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Hey Jodie! Good to hear you had a nice thanksgiving!! How did it go with all your allergies now? Hope you still got to have some pie!!
> 
> 
> Awww A PUPPY!!  What a cutie!  How is he settling in? Getting lots of cuddles?


Hi Emma   Well, all allergenic foods were not counted on Thanksgiving day   Actually, other than a very little bit of dairy and some egg, meals didn't consist of a lot of the allergenic foods   Oh I had pie alright.  I made an Apple Pie 

Bailey is setting in nicely.  He's getting use to us and he's such a happy dog.  He does wimper a lot but each day it's getting better.  I can't imagine it's been an easy life for him the past year so it's understandable.  Each day that passes though, he is getting accustomed to us and our schedule.  They say it takes about 2 weeks.  It's a big plus that he's house broken already.  He's even started using his doggy door and going outside by himself today.  He only had accidents the first night he was here.  Again understandable considering the situation but no accidents since Tuesday night   He's a lap dog alright.  Love attention and we love giving him attention back.  He's so darn cute!


----------



## Jodi (Nov 30, 2006)

GoalGetter said:


> Can't wait to meet bailey!



Come on over this weekend if you want


----------



## fufu (Dec 5, 2006)

Where art thou Jodemeister? I will not allow this journal to be forgotten!


----------



## WBM (Dec 7, 2006)

Where'd you go?


----------



## Double D (Dec 9, 2006)

Been a bit slow these days around here. Whats the hold up? hope all is ok.


----------



## Jodi (Dec 27, 2006)

I'll be back soon everyone.  Thanks for checking in on me and for the PM's during my absence.


----------



## fufu (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## Emma-Leigh (Dec 28, 2006)




----------



## WBM (Jan 1, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

Back at you all 

I'm back so I will be around again and start posting in my journal as well.  I hope everyone had a great holiday season


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 2, 2007)

Happy new Year Jodi.  Welcome back around.  Hope you had a good holiday.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks Iain   Happy New Year to you too   I sure hope 2007 will be better than 2006!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

I think I have my game plan.  I've lost a bit more muscle than I was wanting to lose and would like to gain some of it back now.  I don't want to be as big as I was.  Not that I was huge but it was more than I desired for.  Since I haven't really been able to workout, for real, since September I've lost a lot.  Knowing my body, I should be able to get it back relatively soon but I don't want bulk.  Yes, we all know natural women don't get bulky unless they eat like shit but I seem to have genetics that tell me otherwise.  I'd like to get to the same frame I had when I competed.  When I decided to do bodybuilding I gained a lot of muscle, for a girl that is, and now that some it's gone, I think I can get the frame I use to have back.  This means no more 6-8 reps.  I plan on lifting heavy but more like 10-12 rep range.  Enough to gain some muscle back but not a ton.  I also plan on doing high volume.  In the past I had my ideal frame when I did higher volume.  I know many of you may think thats a bad idea but I've been doing this long enough to know what my body responds to and what it doesn't.

Goal: Gain a bit of LMB while trimming down.  I have about 10lbs to lose to get to my ideal frame again.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 2, 2007)

So everything is back to normal for you to be hitting it in the Gym hard again?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

With the help of medications yes   I've been having really good results with my latest alterations in medications.  The doctor is still telling me to be careful and don't overdo it, take breaks when I need but I'm clear for return now.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

what are you going to do to start?  What type of training program?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

Oh come on P, you know me, I don't have training programs   I just sort of wing it.  I plan on being my old self again though.  I have a notebook to track my workouts too.  I seemed to have lost that habit 2 years ago when I first had my thyroid issue.

I'll post what I've been writing up and please feel free to give me your thoughts


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Oh come on P, you know me, I don't have training programs   I just sort of wing it.  I plan on being my old self again though.  I have a notebook to track my workouts too.  I seemed to have lost that habit 2 years ago when I first had my thyroid issue.
> 
> I'll post what I've been writing up and please feel free to give me your thoughts



yea, I just think it is easier to make progress if you have a plan, instead of just winging it.  At least that way, you can chart progress and see what is working and what isn't.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

Ok so here is what I have.  I know it's rough and it's certainly bodybuilding style.........

Back
4 Sets Pulldowns
3 Sets Parallel Grip Pulldown
3 sets 1 Arm Cable Row
3 sets RG Bent over BB Rows
3 Sets TBar Row
3 Sets Hypers
3 Sets Concentration Curls
3 Sets EZ Bar Curls
6 Sets for Core

Shoulders
3 Sets Reverse Pec Deck
3 Sets Facing Incline Laterals
Superset
3 Sets Swiss Ball DB Presses
3 Sets Swiss Ball DB Laterals
Superset
3 Sets DB Hammer Grip Front Raise
3 Sets Behind Back Cable Lateral

6 Sets External Rotations
6 Sets Abs

Legs (Can't squat due to hip rolling)
4 Sets Leg Press
3 Sets Farmers Walk
3 Sets Plie Squats
4 Sets SLDL
3 Sets Ham Press
2 Sets for Tibia
2 Sets for Gastrocnemius

Chest
4 Sets Low Incline or Flat DB Press
3 Sets Incline BB Press
4 Sets Swiss Ball Flys
3 Sets Standing Cable Press
3 Sets Incline Hammer Strength
3 Sets External Rotations
2 Sets Pressdowns
3 Sets 1 Arm RG Cable Pressdown


----------



## fufu (Jan 2, 2007)

Good to see you getting back in the gym. Even if you don't have an exact plan it is good to record everything, which you are doing. Can you do things like lunges or Bulgarian squats?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

1) that is an insane amount of exercises.....that is pretty much every single exercise you could do for a given body part.  What are you going to do when that goes stale?  You will have nothing to switch to.  Also, how many exercises up there are redundant?  lateral raises, then behind the back cable lateral raises.....well, that is the same movement.  What would be the benefit to doing it twice in a workout?  What would be the possible risk?  Is there anything else that you can potentially use instead of one of those exercises that will achieve what you are looking for?

2) what is wrong with your hip?  what do you mean by hip rolling?  Plie squats are usually a bitch on the hips and leg press is usually a bitch on the lower back.

3) a lot more pushing and a lot less pulling makes shoulders not very happy

4) again, start with your goals.  what are they?  then, ask yourself if what you are doing is going to move you closer to your goal and, what can you do to make it better (more efficient) so that you can get there faster.  Are you spinning your wheels?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

fufu said:


> Good to see you getting back in the gym. Even if you don't have an exact plan it is good to record everything, which you are doing. Can you do things like lunges or Bulgarian squats?


Yes I can.  The Bulgarian Squats are a good idea!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> 1) that is an insane amount of exercises.....that is pretty much every single exercise you could do for a given body part.  What are you going to do when that goes stale?  You will have nothing to switch to.  Also, how many exercises up there are redundant?  lateral raises, then behind the back cable lateral raises.....well, that is the same movement.  What would be the benefit to doing it twice in a workout?  What would be the possible risk?  Is there anything else that you can potentially use instead of one of those exercises that will achieve what you are looking for?
> 
> 2) what is wrong with your hip?  what do you mean by hip rolling?  Plie squats are usually a bitch on the hips and leg press is usually a bitch on the lower back.
> 
> ...


 

Nothing is in stone.  I was just writing stuff out    I don't have a plan, I just have a goal.  I want everything fast I guess.  I've waited so long for this and I want it all now 

It's that same hip problem I've had.  It doesn't hurt at all but a combo of knee, feet and old hip injury causes a misalignment and when I squat its almost like a popping.  My Chiro called it a hip roll.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Nothing is in stone.  I was just writing stuff out    I don't have a plan, I just have a goal.  I want everything fast I guess.  I've waited so long for this and I want it all now
> 
> It's that same hip problem I've had.  It doesn't hurt at all but a combo of knee, feet and old hip injury causes a misalignment and when I squat its almost like a popping.  My Chiro called it a hip roll.



oh, I know you are jsut writing stuff out.  I am just trying to help you organize it so that you can get what you want, in the fastest way possible!

Does it hurt when you squat?  Don't start with barbell squats.  Strart with things that you can manage, like DB suitcase squats or Db front squats and see what you ROM feels like and what you can do about it.  Problems don't fix themselves......just stopping doing something makes the problem worse.  Think about how many times you have to squat during the day....to pick up the dog, to pick up food on the bottom shelf at the store, to go to the bathroom.  Could you imagine not doing that at all, ever again.  What you need to do is work on your alignment with exercises that are manageable and not risky (ie, putting a bar on your back right now is probably pretty risky; but, suitcase squats are not, split squats are not, etc..).

Lastly, organization is key.  So, if you goal is to lean up, put on muscle etc.....aside from the importance of a healthy diet (which you have), you are going to want to figure out what you want and then attack it.

For example, the majority of the women I train want (a) some fat loss, (b) some muscle gain, (c) some strength and (d) overal fitness (to feel better!).  So, I have to think about how I can get them that in the quickest way possible, BUT without doing to much to quickly and getting them injured.  That takes planning.  Not training for three months and then jumping in full circle leads to lots of burn out, possible injury and lots of stress on the system (you are already coming from that overstressed phase, you don't want to be back there again!).

I would say, start simple and as the weeks progress, you will see that your fitness level is improving and you can add more and more work and be able to handle greater amounts of volume, intensity, etc....but, learn to cycle your training.  Don't go 8 weeks and throw everything you can at your body.  That is how you get overstressed and overworked (remeber, we have other stressors besides the gym in our lives.  Being able to manage them is important!  Sometimes you have to lower the stress in the gym, to make up for added stres somewhere else...work, family, etc.).


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

The voice of reason 

The chiro didn't tell me to stop squatting just no back squats.

You are right though.  I should take it slower.  It's just a mind fuck and I want to do what I use to do.  I want my life back the way it was before my health went down the shitter.   But again, you are right.  I need patience and improve my fitness level before I throw too much in at once.

I know what my goals are and I know what I want, the task at hand for me is finding the way to get there without jeopardizing my health again.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> The voice of reason
> 
> The chiro didn't tell me to stop squatting just no back squats.
> 
> ...



the last paragraph is the kicker.  Exercise is about making yourself healthier, not beating yourself into submission!

I would start simple, either total body workouts, 3x's a week, push pull workouts or an upper/lower split (I am not much of a fan of body parts as they don't offer you the biggest bang for you buck, in terms of using muscle mass to acomplish the work).  Use non-competing supersets to keep your HR up, create metabolic disturbance, create high amounts of metabolic work, enhance nutrient partitioning, blah blah blah, and then finish the workout with metabolic conditioning work....the new gym is awesome for that because they have 2 rowers and 2 versa clibers.  These are my favorite conditioning pieces ever because they make you use your whole body (like running) without having to worry about the added stress that running presents with regard to improper gait, over pronation, hip pain, knee pain, shin splints, etc...

A work week might look like:

day1- total body resistance training followed by some interval work on the rower

day2- running tempo work (long duration intervals at moderate pace.....7-8RPE)

day3- total body resistance work followed by intervals on the versa climber

day4- running tempo work (7-8 RPE)

day5- total body resistance work followed by body weight conditioning circuit

day6- off or long run

day7- off completely


that is a shit ton of work right there....you would need to start at the absolute lowest amount of volume to take that route.

another option would be:

day1- lower body
day2- upper body/interval work on the rower
day3- off
day4- lower
day5- upper/interval work on versa climber
day6- run
day7- off


or something to that effect.

but, for starters, just think the bare minimum and add volume as you get more conditioned.

Also, you don't ALWAYS have to add weight to the bar to increase the tension.  Look to making increases in other variables such as rest interval, reps, sets, etc....Some of it is explained here.


Remeber, organization is the key!  You don't know what is working or if you are overtraining if you don't have a plan to follow.  If you have a plan, you can look back on it and say...wow, these workouts left me terribly sore (not good), or this program worked or this program was effective, what can I do to advance it and make it better, etc....


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks P 

Given what you said above, I gather a push/pull/legs workout would do nicely with some added rowing/versa.  I do plan on running but I need to ease into that much more so than the lifting.

Your words will not go to waste.  For a change, I will heed the advice here as this is not my specialty and I'm too scared to screw things us with my health.  I guess I'll need to learn patience


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Thanks P
> 
> Given what you said above, I gather a push/pull/legs workout would do nicely with some added rowing/versa.  I do plan on running but I need to ease into that much more so than the lifting.
> 
> Your words will not go to waste.  For a change, I will heed the advice here as this is not my specialty and I'm too scared to screw things us with my health.  I guess I'll need to learn patience



patience young one patience.

Push pull legs is okay.  I usually don't like the push day because it is...all push and usually makes my posture (and others) go to shit.  You could do two upper body days (one vertical work and one horizontal work) and one leg day...upper/lower/legs....Or, finish the push day with rowing intervals for back work!

ease into the running....light tempo runs working on form are best.  getting off the treadmill is even better as you really use your glutes when you are on the ground (and not so much on the treadmill...you use more hip flexor...not good for you in this case, on the treadmill).  Nice tempo runs are great for working on technique.  I am going to start back in a few weeksdoing sprints and tempo runs at the track or football field on saturdays (hopefully), so you can come with me and we can work on technique and building a base, etc...

like i said, the rower and the versa climber are great.

Ivonne said you were at the gym this evening.  how did you fare?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

Thanks P   That would be great to go to the track with you.  I do need to be very careful with the running so I don't have those issues I had a few months back.

I did a push workout today which I will post soon.  I've never done a horizontal/vertical push pull before.  I did the versa climber for 10 minutes today too.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Thanks P   That would be great to go to the track with you.  I do need to be very careful with the running so I don't have those issues I had a few months back.
> 
> I did a push workout today which I will post soon.  I've never done a horizontal/vertical push pull before.  I did the versa climber for 10 minutes today too.



the versa climber is brutal!

If you really want to strengthen your feet, doing tempo runs barefoot in grass (like a football field) is excellent for strengthening the ankles.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

also, before we run, we do about 20min. of technique work and drills to make the running more effective and get the most out of it and correct technique flaws.

Then we do about 30min of tempo work.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> the versa climber is brutal!
> 
> If you really want to strengthen your feet, doing tempo runs barefoot in grass (like a football field) is excellent for strengthening the ankles.


I have to go to my chiro soon about my feet.  I need the next series of that barefoot science.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> also, before we run, we do about 20min. of technique work and drills to make the running more effective and get the most out of it and correct technique flaws.
> 
> Then we do about 30min of tempo work.


That sounds great!  When do you plan on starting this?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That sounds great!  When do you plan on starting this?



in a couple of weeks, when ivonne is done with her marathon training.  Then we can work on this stuff more, since she is going to do more track stuff.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

Meals 1.2.07

Meal 1:
Protein Shake
1 tsp. Flax Oil
1 T. Ground Flax

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chix
Lettuce
Peppers
Garbanzo Beans
Blue Cheese
Black Olive
Olive Oil
Balsamic Vinegar

Meal 3:
3 oz. Chix
Green Beans
Grapefruit

Meal 4:
Protein Shake
1 tsp. Flax Oil
1 T. Ground Flax

Meal 5:
4 oz. Tilapia
Asparagus
3 Fish Oil
3 Essence
1 Low Carb Tortilla


----------



## Jodi (Jan 2, 2007)

Push Workout 1.2.07

10 mins. Versa Climber
3 Sets Incline Bench:  65x12, 10, 10
3 Sets DB Press:  30x12, 10, 10
2 Sets Rotators: 5x15, 15
3 Sets Cable Laterals:  10x10, 10, 10
3 Sets Overhead Press: 20x10, 8, 6
3 Sets Reverse Pec Deck:  50x10, 10, 10
3 Sets Machine Dips:  45x12, 50x12, 55x10
3 Sets Tricep Pushdown:  50x12, 60x12, 10
3 Sets Crunches
3 Sets Bicycle Crunch


----------



## BulkMeUp (Jan 3, 2007)

Good to see you back, Jodi.

 wow! thats an awful lot of sets!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Push Workout 1.2.07
> 
> 10 mins. Versa Climber
> 3 Sets Incline Bench:  65x12, 10, 10
> ...



God damn girl,  how did you feel after that?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

BulkMeUp said:


> Good to see you back, Jodi.
> 
> wow! thats an awful lot of sets!


Thanks 

Yes it is but I'm only doing a push/pull/legs once per week.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> God damn girl,  how did you feel after that?


I was a bit tired   I'm sore today but not too bad.  I think I'll do cardio today and then do a leg workout tomorrow.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

P, do you think I did too many sets for push?  

Today is cardio but I thought I'd ask before I planned my next workout.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

> A work week might look like:
> 
> day1- total body resistance training followed by some interval work on the rower
> 
> ...


So maybe I should do this instead of push/pull/legs.  My problem is that I don't know how many sets to do for each part or which exercises are optimal seeing that it's not a bodypart workout    I seem to do too many sets I suppose.  Patience Jodi, Patience


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 3, 2007)

Looks like I have the same problem as you,  I just wanna go hard at it, forget working out only 3/4 days a week,  Balls(in my case) to the wall.  It is just so hard not to,  I am either sitting in a car for hours on end, or sitting at a desk.  I just feel like I need to do something, for the shit all I do while at work.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> P, do you think I did too many sets for push?
> 
> Today is cardio but I thought I'd ask before I planned my next workout.



yea, I think you did to many sets for push.

pick something and then I can help you arrange it so that you start out and build up.

probably either upper/lower/upper or total body 3xs a week, or total body push one day and total body pull the next day.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

Thanks P   I would like to lift 3 times per week to start.  Eventually I can work up to more but I figured 3 days lifting and 3 days cardio would be good to start.  I don't mind full body workouts.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Thanks P   I would like to lift 3 times per week to start.  Eventually I can work up to more but I figured 3 days lifting and 3 days cardio would be good to start.  I don't mind full body workouts.



three is great.  Working up to 4 is fine.  I never advise anyone to train with weights more than 4x's a week though.  If you need to lift more than that, you really need to question the efficiency of what you are doing on those 3-4 days.  Also, you throw in things like cardio, and it is very easy to train with weights 3x's a week and run another 2-3x's a week and that is a lot of training.

Now you need to decided if you want to do total body (as in everything) or total body push (chest, shoulders, squatting movements) on one day and total body pull (back, biceps, deadlifting and hip dominant movements) on another day.


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 3, 2007)

jodi, u have some of the exact symptoms I do. adrenal/cortisol problems, food intolerances. What was happening in your life right before you got sick?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> three is great.  Working up to 4 is fine.  I never advise anyone to train with weights more than 4x's a week though.  If you need to lift more than that, you really need to question the efficiency of what you are doing on those 3-4 days.  Also, you throw in things like cardio, and it is very easy to train with weights 3x's a week and run another 2-3x's a week and that is a lot of training.
> 
> Now you need to decided if you want to do total body (as in everything) or total body push (chest, shoulders, squatting movements) on one day and total body pull (back, biceps, deadlifting and hip dominant movements) on another day.


If I did the total push and total pull, what would I do for the third day?  That one sounds like fun but I want to make sure I'm lifting 3x per week.  

Yeah, I don't think I'm ready to get to 4 days yet.  Maybe in a few weeks but for now my health has to come first.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> jodi, u have some of the exact symptoms I do. adrenal/cortisol problems, food intolerances. What was happening in your life right before you got sick?


Way too much 

Oh lets see......I moved 5 times in 2 years, I got a divorce and I was jobless and homeless for a while during the dot com crash..... That's enough to make anyone overstessed


----------



## BritChick (Jan 3, 2007)

Good luck Jodi.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> If I did the total push and total pull, what would I do for the third day?  That one sounds like fun but I want to make sure I'm lifting 3x per week.
> 
> Yeah, I don't think I'm ready to get to 4 days yet.  Maybe in a few weeks but for now my health has to come first.



it would go like this:

week 1:

push
pull
push

week2:

pull
push
pull


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

BritChick said:


> Good luck Jodi.



who the fuck are you?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

BritChick said:


> Good luck Jodi.


Hey there   Long time no see.....I hope you have been well.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

P-funk said:


> it would go like this:
> 
> week 1:
> 
> ...


Ok, that makes sense and sounds good


----------



## oaktownboy (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Way too much
> 
> Oh lets see......I moved 5 times in 2 years, I got a divorce and I was jobless and homeless for a while during the dot com crash..... That's enough to make anyone overstessed



wow..what kind of protocol does ur np have you on?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Ok, that makes sense and sounds good



okay.  Now you have to plug in some variables.

First, before picking exercises.  Look at sets and reps.

I would suggest something like this:

day1- 3 sets x 8 reps (your intensity day); RI= 60sec
day2- 2 sets x 15 reps (your back off day); RI= 30sec
day3- 3 sets x 12 reps (your volume day); RI= 45sec

so, no matter what you do on those days (either push or pull) you are going to perform those rep ranges.  the reps are high because you need to start back up again and get back in the groove and let your muscles and conective tissue get used to training.  the 8 rep sets should be done with more of your 10RM.  You don't want to push to failure.  Instead, try and make small gains over an extended period of time.  If you can not hang with those rest intervals off the bat, add 15-30sec to them, so 60sec will become 75-90sec, etc....The rest is important.  I know you want to push yourself and go all out but be patient.


Okay, so now you have a skeleton of what is going to happen.

Then you have to think about what you want to do exercise wise on those days.

You can have an "A" day, which is your push workout and a "B" day, which is your pull workout.

Initially, you want to start simple and with low volume and then build up.  So, go with just one A workout (push) and one B workout (pull).  After a few weeks you can have two different push workouts (A1 and A2) and train them every other one, and the same for B workouts.  But right now just start with one of each.

So, something like this...

Workout A:

warm up

1a) Split Squat
1b) DB bench press

2a) single leg leg press (I hate this execise but I know you like it )
2b) overhead press

3a) tricep pressdown
3b) DB lateral raise

4a) planks
4b) stability ball jacknives
4c) external rotators

The goal is to get to the point where you only take the rest interval after exercise "b".  But, you might have to start out by doing exercise "a", rest, "b", rest and repeat.  As you can see.  There isn't much there.  2 supersets of big compound movements, one super set of single joint exercises and then one tri-set of core and finishing with some rotators.  Once you get solid with this, the goal would be to either move to a more intense total body workout OR to add in a "c" exericise and since this is a push day, it would be a light pull (for shoulder balance).  So, you might do:

1a) split squat
1b) DB bench press
1c) supine row
1a and 1b are 3 sets x 8 reps
1c is 3 sets x 15 reps


Now, after that above (it should take you about 30min.), you do some conditioning.  Maybe something like this:

Rowing machine
300meter intervals; 60sec rest between each
maybe start with 2 or 3 of them for the first two weeks and then bump it up to 3 or 4 of them for the next two weeks.  try and keep the pace even and at about a level of 7-8 on a Rate of Preceived Exertion (RPE) scale.  That will ensure that you can recover between sets and give a good power output.  After a few weeks of building a base, you can do something like intervals 1-3 are a 7-8RPE, and then leves 4 and 5 are balls to the wall 10RPE....but, don't start with that and don't start by going all out.  Ease into things.


For a B workout, something like this:

Workout B

warm up

1a) RDL
1b) 1-arm DB row

2a) step up
2b) RG pulldown

3a) bicep curls
3b) cable reverse flye

4a) side plank
4b) reverse crunches
4c) YTA

Then move onto conditioning....Maybe something like:

Versa Climber intervals:
60sec on; 60sec off
again, start low, maybe with 3-4 intervals and build up over weeks.



that is just a loose idea of what to do.  Now, you would plug this in and figure out the final variable, which is rep tempo.  Then you have everything covered:
sets
reps
intensity
rest interval


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 3, 2007)

Damn your good P!


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Damn your good P!



It is better if I am there for the training to ensure the success of the program and make sure everything is smooth....no slacking on rest intervals, proper weights are chosen, exercise execution is good, etc.....That is why I don't do online training.  I like to be there to control the variables.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 3, 2007)

This sounds great!    Thanks so much P, I appreciate the help 

I see, adjusting the rep range and rest interval will provide a periodized workout?

I don't have to do 1 leg leg presses, I don't mind doing something else 

I shouldn't have any problem with those rest intervals.  I typically never rest beyond 45 seconds anyway.  I will definitely need to write all this down in my notebook so I remember what to do each day.

I'm afraid to ask what a stability ball jackknife is   Everything else I know obviously.

The rowing though, I've never used that before so hopefully when I get there to do this I will understand what you mean.

What do you do on the versa climber.  Bang out 60 seconds with everything you got then got off of and wait?  

I think the hardest thing will be finding the correct weight to use so that I don't go to failure.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> This sounds great!    Thanks so much P, I appreciate the help
> 
> *no prob*
> 
> ...




Then you have to look at your rep tempo.

On the 8 rep day, go with a 3 count lowering, a 2 count hold and then perform the concentric.  For pulling movements, that would be row, hold at contraction for a 2 count and then perform a 3 count eccentric.  RDLs would be lower yourself for a 3 count, hold for 2 count at the bottom and then perform the concentric.

On the 15 rep day, use your 15 rep max as I said above, and just go for a smooth controlled pace.

On the 12 rep day, perform normal controlled eccentrics and concentrics, but at the isometric in between, hold for a 2 count.  So, if it is split squats, RDLs or bench presses, you lower the bar, hold for a two at the bottom and then press.  If it is a row, you pull the weight, hold for a two count and then lower it back to the start.


----------



## CowPimp (Jan 3, 2007)

Jodi's back, woo!  Just don't hurt me!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Then you have to look at your rep tempo.
> 
> On the 8 rep day, go with a 3 count lowering, a 2 count hold and then perform the concentric.  For pulling movements, that would be row, hold at contraction for a 2 count and then perform a 3 count eccentric.  RDLs would be lower yourself for a 3 count, hold for 2 count at the bottom and then perform the concentric.
> 
> ...


 Now I have to ask what a DB Suitcase Squat is 

I understand the tempo.  Man so many things I never considered before.    I always did a slight tempo but never so detailed.

Tonight I'm going to do the pull workout (workout B) and a 15rep day with 30sec RI.  I imagine it's 3 sets of each.....


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Now I have to ask what a DB Suitcase Squat is
> 
> I understand the tempo.  Man so many things I never considered before.    I always did a slight tempo but never so detailed.
> 
> Tonight I'm going to do the pull workout (workout B) and a 15rep day with 30sec RI.  I imagine it's 3 sets of each.....



suitcase squat is when you hold both Dbs down at your side (like you are carrying suitcases) and squat.

on the 15 rep day, you are only doing 2 sets because it is a back off day AND because you are pushing the sets to about you 15 rep limit.  So, almost all out on the 15 rep sets.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> suitcase squat is when you hold both Dbs down at your side (like you are carrying suitcases) and squat.
> 
> on the 15 rep day, you are only doing 2 sets because it is a back off day AND because you are pushing the sets to about you 15 rep limit.  So, almost all out on the 15 rep sets.


Ok, makes sense....that's how I do DB Squats anyway.

So today is 2 sets all out on the 15 reps and the other days are 3 sets?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Ok, makes sense....that's how I do DB Squats anyway.
> 
> So today is 2 sets all out on the 15 reps and the other days are 3 sets?



yup.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2007)

Thanks P


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2007)

no problem.

stick to the rest intervals, rep tempo (which on 15 rep day is just smoth and controlled, 1/1/1) and work hard.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2007)

Meals 1.3.07

Meal 1:
Protein Shake
1 T. Ground Flax

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chix
Lettuce
Peppers
Garbanzo Beans
Blue Cheese
Black Olive
Olive Oil
Balsamic Vinegar

Meal 3:
3 oz. Chix
Grapefruit

Meal 4:
Protein Shake
1 T. Ground Flax

Meal 5:
4 oz. Tilapia
Asparagus
3 Fish Oil
3 Essence
2 Low Carb Tortilla
Pistachios


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2007)

Workout 1.3.07

45 Mins. Cardio:  3 Mile Run plus lots of fast walking


----------



## P-funk (Jan 4, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Workout 1.3.07
> 
> 45 Mins. Cardio:  3 Mile Run plus lots of fast walking



do you hold onto the treadmill when you fast walk?   if you do, don't!

Instead of plowing out 3miles.  Why not try and do some tempo runs....Like, run 800m (half mile), jog 400m (quarter of a mile), run 800m, jog 400.  If you have a heart rate monitor, you can see where you are at and how fast it takes you to recover on the 400m jog.  Then you can monitor how well you are progressing...ie, faster recovery (to about 60% of heart rate max) means better improvement conditioning.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 4, 2007)

P-funk said:


> do you hold onto the treadmill when you fast walk?   if you do, don't!
> 
> Instead of plowing out 3miles.  Why not try and do some tempo runs....Like, run 800m (half mile), jog 400m (quarter of a mile), run 800m, jog 400.  If you have a heart rate monitor, you can see where you are at and how fast it takes you to recover on the 400m jog.  Then you can monitor how well you are progressing...ie, faster recovery (to about 60% of heart rate max) means better improvement conditioning.


No, I never hold on to the treadmill.

Well what I did yesterday was .25 jog, .75 run and repeated it 3 times.  Then I did fast walking for about 9 minutes.


----------



## KelJu (Jan 4, 2007)

It is good to see you posting in your journal again.


----------



## Double D (Jan 4, 2007)

Your diet makes me sick! Perfectionist huh?


----------



## sara (Jan 5, 2007)

Good luck Jodi


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2007)

Thanks CP, Kelju and Sara 

DD - Just anal retentive   It's not even that clean either yet.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2007)

Workout 1.4.07

Pull - 15 reps, RI=30 Secs. 2 Sets each

10 Mins Rowing:  1800 meters

1a.  RDL: 60x15
1b.  1 Arm DB Row:  25x15

2a.  Step up:  20x15
2b.  RG Pulldown:  55x15

3a.  DB Curl:  12.5x15
3b.  Reverse DB Fly:  10x15

4a.  Side Plank: 15 sec.
4b.  Reverse Crunch:  15
4c.  YTA:  15

4 Intervals on Versa Climber

This kicked my butt.  I am so out of shape right now.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 5, 2007)

Meals 1.4.07

Meal 1:
1 Scoop Pea/Rice Protein
1 T. Ground Flax Seeds

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chix
1 T. LF Safflower Mayo
1 LC Tortilla
1 Grapefruit

Meal 3: Not suppose to eat eggs but I was out of food
2 Whole Eggs
3 Whites
Green Beans
1 LC Tortilla

Meal 4:
1 Scoop Pea/Rice Protein
1 T. Ground Flax Seeds

Meal 5:
4 oz. Chix
1 LC Tortilla
Asparagus


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2007)

Jodi said:


> This kicked my butt.  I am so out of shape right now.




the workout is hard.  In shape or not, it will kick anyones butt.


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 5, 2007)

So is this similar to what you were talking about with me P? (the workout)


----------



## P-funk (Jan 5, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> So is this similar to what you were talking about with me P? (the workout)



depends on what your goals are.

also, you could lift at great intensity since you have not had a long lay off from lifting like Jodi has.


----------



## WBM (Jan 6, 2007)

Workout looks nice, JodiI dig it.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2007)

Thanks WBM


----------



## Jodi (Jan 7, 2007)

Workout 1.7.07

5 Mins. Run

Push:  12 reps, RI 45 sec.

1a. Bulgarian Squat:  15x12, 12, 12
1b. DB Bench:  30x12,12,12

2a.  DB Suitcase Squat:  20x12, 12, 12
2b.  Overhead press:  20x12, 12, 12

3a.  Tricep press:  50x12, 60x12, 12
3b.  DB Lateral Raise:  7.5x12, 10x12, 7.5x12

4a.  Planks:  30 sec.
4b.  Stability Ball Jacknives:  12
4c.  Rotators:  15

4 Rowing Intervals  300 meters each


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2007)

No Workout yesterday as I haven't been feeling all that good the past week due to the flu.

Meals 1.9.07

Meal 1:
Pea/Rice Protein
1 T. Flax Seeds
3 Essence

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chix
Romaine
Cucumber
Peppers
1 T. Olive Oil
1 T. Lemon Juice

Meal 3:
4 oz. Ground Sirloin
1/4 C. Beans
1 Whole Grain Tortilla
Green Beans

Meal 4:
4 oz. Turkey
1 oz. Nuts


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 9, 2007)

Nice workouts Jodi... I hope you feel better soon.
What brand of protein supplement are you taking/ how do you like it?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks 

I am allegic to whey   So I have to use a pea and or rice protein because I refuse to use soy.  The brand I use is Pure Advantage.  http://www.pureadvantage.net/


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 9, 2007)

Damn that is some expensive stuff.


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 9, 2007)

Thanks.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Damn that is some expensive stuff.


Tell me about it.   I don't have much of a choice though.  I can't have whey and I refuse to eat soy.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2007)

Need to play catch up on writing in my journal.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2007)

1.9.07 

Pull Workout:  3 Sets, 8 reps, 60 seconds RI, 3-2-0 tempo

1a.  RDL:  70x8
1b.  1 Arm DB Pull:  30x8
2a.  Step Ups:  30x8
2b.  RG Pulldown:  70x8
3a.  DB Curl:  15x8
3b.  Rear Delt:  10x8
4a.  Side Plank:  20 seconds
4b.  Reverse Crunch:  20
4c.  YTA:  10

10 minute Intervals on Cycle


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2007)

1.10.07

Cardio:  4 Mile Run - Light to Moderate Tempos


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2007)

1.11.07

Push Workout:  2 Sets, 15 Reps, RI=30 seconds

1a.  Split Squat:  15x15
1b.  DB Bench:  30x15
2a.  DB Suitcase Squat:  20x15
2b.  Overhead Press:  20x15
3a.  Tricep Press:  60x15, 70x15
3b.  DB Laterals:  7.5x15
4a.  Planks:  30 Seconds
4b.  Ball Jackknives:  15
4c.  Rotators:  5x15

5 Rowing Interval @ 300 meters a piece, 60 seconds rest


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2007)

wow!  you don't post for a few days and then a flood of workouts.  It looks like you did all this on one day. lol


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2007)

Wow 30 second RI's that must have kicked your ass.

Good job Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2007)

No   See the dates on each post.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Wow 30 second RI's that must have kicked your ass.
> 
> Good job Jodi!


You could say that   My strength is getting better but my endurance still needs some time


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 11, 2007)

I did 60 sec RI's the other day.  I was huffing and puffing. So 30 is pretty damn impressive to me


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2007)

was that 30s between exercises, or did you go afte the superset.


RE: strength getting better but endurance (aerobic capacity) not improving

Your aerobic capacity is improving!  You just don't know it.  This about what I am having you do. Work as intensly as possible, short rest and then do it again.  Each week for 3-4 weeks you try and make increases (and the change the exercises) in weight, so you never get comfortable with what you are doing.  This is purely anaerobic work.  You are stressing the muscular system in such a way that it can not adapt.  So, you are always busting your ass during the sets and then huffinf and puffing during the rest (although, as you get really good, towards the end of the set, you will start to reach baseline).     The best part about anaerobic work of this nature is that it helps to improve your VO2 max.  Interval work helps to improve aerobic capacity, without having to sit there and jog on the treadmill.  But, if you went to do that jog, it would be a lot easier, especially if you are doing the tempo runs, as you are preparing for that event (running) specifically.  The lifting portion is not supposed to be easy.....it is supposed to be intense.  It is a 'sprint', not a marathon.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2007)

P-funk said:


> was that 30s between exercises, or did you go afte the superset.
> 
> 
> RE: strength getting better but endurance (aerobic capacity) not improving
> ...


I guess you are right.  For instance, today I was able to do the 30 seconds in between supersets instead of exercises where last week I had to rest in between exercises.  So yeah, I see what you are saying.  I guess that's why I'm huffin and puffin everytime I exercise......because it's never the same so I won't acclimate.

I did tempos yesterday.  They were light to moderate tempos though.  Meaning, jog at about 5.5 for 2-6 minutes then walk for 2 minutes. Repeated over and over.  I ran outside too instead of the treadmill to help.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2007)

running outside is really important for you in developing glute strength, especially given your shin splits issues in the past.  the treadmill doesn't help with glute strength.

treadmill = gay (like Iain)


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2007)

Treadmill =  convenient   It's hard to get motivated to run outside.  If I go the gym, I WILL do it.  If I'm at home and it's time to run, I get lazy and talk myself out of it  

I'm working real hard to change that motivation


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2007)

my motivation for the whole running on the treadmill thing is bad goes something like this.....



Running on the treadmill is not healthy for me.  Running on the track (or field) is.  Don't I deserve the best?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2007)

Maybe if I lived closer to a track that would help.  When I have to go run and I'm at home (such as tomorrow) I have to talk myself into it   I know that's bad but just stating back up and I seem to tire a lot easier than I use to.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Maybe if I lived closer to a track that would help.  When I have to go run and I'm at home (such as tomorrow) I have to talk myself into it   I know that's bad but just stating back up and I seem to tire a lot easier than I use to.



ISn't there a high school out there or a field?  Or a football field that you can run on?

If you are tired....then rest!  If you don't think you can "go at it", you need to listen to your body!  If you are tired tomorrow, and you force yourself to go run, how do you think you will feel the next day?  How do you think that workout will be?  How do you think the intensity will be?  If you worked hard today, and are tired tomorrow, then rest.  The following day you will be able to display optimal intensity to get a great workout.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2007)

I'm not tired.  I just tire easily.  I have the energy, I just lack the motivation.

There is a school out here but there are so many dirt road in my area so I take advantage of that and just run from my house onto the dirt roads.  

I don't think the HS has a track, they do have a football field but I would bore of that quickly  

Once I move closer to Chandler I'm sure I'll find better places to run.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I'm not tired.  I just tire easily.  I have the energy, I just lack the motivation.
> 
> There is a school out here but there are so many dirt road in my area so I take advantage of that and just run from my house onto the dirt roads.
> 
> ...



football field is awesome.  try doing some shuttle runs!  you will puke!!

I run at Mesa Community College.  track is opened to the public.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2007)

You know how far away I live.  I could get my running done faster running from home than it would take to drive there 

I don't know what shuttle runs are.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 11, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You know how far away I live.  I could get my running done faster running from home than it would take to drive there
> 
> I don't know what shuttle runs are.



A shuttle run means you run a set distance, slow down, touch the line and run back.

A 300yrd shuttle run would be done on a 50yrd field (so 6 sprints across the field).  Run 50yrds, touchdown, turn around, sprint back, touchdown, turn around sprint back, etc.....rest 3-4min. and repeat.  It is fucking brutal.  A 150yrd shuttle would be done on a 25yrd field (6 sprints across the field).


----------



## Jodi (Jan 11, 2007)

I think I'd die!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 12, 2007)

P-funk said:


> treadmill = gay (like Iain)



Do I have to keep answering this question for you PAT!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2007)

Meals 1.11.07

Meal 1:
Protein 
1 T. Flax Seeds
6 Essence

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chix
Romaine
Celery
Peppers
1 T. Olive Oil
1 T. Lemon Juice

Meal 3:
4 oz. Turkey
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 4:
Protein
1 T. Ground Flax
1 oz. Nuts
1 Whole Wheat Tortilla

Meal 5:
4 oz tilapia
1 C. Green Beans
1 oz. Nuts


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2007)

Workout 1.12.07

Tempo Run:  4.1 miles


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2007)

Meals 1.12.07

Meal 1:
2 Whole Eggs
3 Whites
1/2 C. Oats

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chix
Peppers
Celery
Romaine
1 T. Olive Oil
1 T. Lemon Juice 
1 Whole Wheat Tortilla

Meal3:
1 Whole Wheat Tortilla
1 oz. Nuts
4 oz Chix
1 T. FF Mayo

Meal 4:
1 oz. Nuts (man, I have an addiction)
Protein
1 T. Ground Flax

Meal 5:
5 oz. Tilapia
1 C. Green Beans
6 Essence


----------



## P-funk (Jan 12, 2007)

food is good.

still sick?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 12, 2007)

No, I'm feeling fine now 

I really felt good running.  I was able to take longer tempos before I needed to back off, it was nice


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2007)

Time to play catch up again 

Things are still going, I was just busy the past few days so I didn't get the chance to post my workouts.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2007)

1.13.07

Pull - 3 Sets, 12 reps, 45 RI

1a.  RDL:  70x12, 12, 12
1b.  1 Arm DB:  30x12, 12, 12
2a.  Stepups:  40x12, 30x12, 12
2b.  RG Pulldown:  70x12, 55x12, 12
3a.  Bicep Curl:  15x12, 12, 12
3b.  DB Rear Delts:  10x12, 7.5x12, 12
4a.  Side Plank:  30 secs.
4b.  Reverse Crunch:  20, 20, 20
4c.  YTA:  10, 10, 10
Rowing Intervals:  6 @ 300 meters each with 60 sec. RI


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2007)

1.15.07

4 Mile Tempo Run:  Warmup, Tempos, Cooldown:  50 mins total


----------



## Jodi (Jan 16, 2007)

1.16.07

1 Mile Run warmup

Push:  3 Sets, 8 Reps, 60 RI

1a.  DB Split Squat:  20x8, 8, 8
1b.  DB Bench:  35x8, 8, 8
2a.  DB Suitcase Squats:  25x8, 8, 8
2b.  Overhead Press:  25x8, 8, 8
3a.  Tricep Press:  70x8, 8, 8
3b.  DB Laterals:  10x8, 8, 8
4a.  Planks:  30 seconds each
4b.  Ball Jacknives:  10, 10, 10
4c.  Rotators:  5x15, 15, 15
Versa Climber Intervals


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

Meals 1.16.07

Meal 1:
Pea Protein
1 T. Ground Flax
3 Essence

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chix
Romaine
Peppers
cucumber
celery
1 T. Olive Oil
1 T. Lime Juice

Meal 3:
4 oz. Chix
1 C Green beans
3 Essence

Meal 4:
Pea Protein
1 T. Ground Flax

Meal 5:
4 oz. Tilapia
1 oz. Nuts
1/2 C. Brown Rice
1 C. Green Beans.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

One of these days my diet will be that clean, until then I will admire yours.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

LOL!

I wish I could add more carbs but I can't yet


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

For the most part, my training is always up to par, but my food choices arent the best all the time. Sometimes I do fine, but those cravings I dont resist. I probably eat a crappy meal once every 4-5 days.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

1 crap meal a week is nothing.  Don't stress that, just keep the rest of your meals spot on the other days.


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

I do my best!


----------



## tucker01 (Jan 17, 2007)

Yeah watch my eating and drinking habits and you will look like a saint


----------



## Jodi (Jan 17, 2007)

You guys have never seen me at a buffet.  Ask P, its not a pretty site


----------



## Double D (Jan 17, 2007)

I always have to leave with my jeans unbuttoned! I think its atleast a 10lb gain!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

1.17.07 Meals

Meal 1:
Pea Protein
1 T. Ground Flax
3 Essence

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chix 
Romaine
Peppers
Cucumber
Celery
1 T. Olive Oil
1 T. Lime Juice

Meal 3:
Sm. Nonfat frozen yogurt  
1 oz. Almonds

Meal 4:
Pea Protein
1 T. Ground Flax
1/2 Oz Peanuts

Meal 5
2 oz. Chix 
2 oz Beef
Green Beans
1/2 C. Brown Rice
3 Essence


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

1/17/07 Workout

4.4 Miles Tempo Run - 50 mins. included warmup and cooldown


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh my god is that frozen yogurt I see.....wow falling off.....haha, this is why I will not post my diet from yesterday! haha


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

Only 120 calories for the small, I'm not too worried about it.   If anything, the almonds I had put on it had more calories than the yogurt.  Seeing there is about 15g of sugar in the yogurt, I get the almonds to help slow down digestion and the insulin spike


----------



## Double D (Jan 18, 2007)

Oh almonds I may have overdone those yesterday!!!! I bet I ate 100 of em....whoops!!!! That all day of course.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 18, 2007)

Your determination never ceases to amaze me!  It's great to see that you are still kicking   I've been running for the last 4 years now and love it.  I've scaled back quite a bit here lately though while I'm trying to focus on bf reduction.  This month's test was at 21%.  Not great but I'm happy with that for now considering 4 years ago I was probably 40+ percent not to mention almost 100 pounds heavier!  GROSS! 

Sounds like you've ridden the health rollercoaster too!  Doesn't it sometimes seem that those who try to be healthy are the ones plagued?  I have to friends (one INBF Pro Figure and her boyfriend..also bodybuilder) both had cancer issues.

Anyway, I'm bored at work..can you tell 

Have a GREAT day!
Heather

p.s...I'm also addicted to almonds!  I add sliced almonds to my morning cereal!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> Your determination never ceases to amaze me!  It's great to see that you are still kicking   I've been running for the last 4 years now and love it.  I've scaled back quite a bit here lately though while I'm trying to focus on bf reduction.  This month's test was at 21%.  Not great but I'm happy with that for now considering 4 years ago I was probably 40+ percent not to mention almost 100 pounds heavier!  GROSS!
> 
> Sounds like you've ridden the health rollercoaster too!  Doesn't it sometimes seem that those who try to be healthy are the ones plagued?  I have to friends (one INBF Pro Figure and her boyfriend..also bodybuilder) both had cancer issues.
> 
> ...


Howdy  Hammer 

I just noticed the other day that you returned to us   It's great seeing you around again and DAMN Congrats on you fat loss!    I saw your pictures on myspace and you look great!  What an accomplishment!  Good for you!

Cancer issues...oh man, that's horrible.  Mine is not that bad thankfully.  Just thyroid and adrenals.....hopefully soon i'll be off some of the medication I'm on.  

It's so great to see you  back.  I hope you stick around.  I miss the old crew around here so with you and Dero back, maybe the others will return too


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

Hey, do you cook everything before hand, or just make it as you eat it?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

Most of it I cook before hand.  I pack all my meals except for meal 5 the night before as well.


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

All in your pink power ranger lunch box?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2007)

Hiya Jodi. How do you hold up to jogging and lifting?  Do your knees ever hurt you? My knees were killing me when I was lifting hard and jogging. Maybe you are just put together better than I am.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> All in your pink power ranger lunch box?


Nah, I like my Superman one better


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Hiya Jodi. How do you hold up to jogging and lifting?  Do your knees ever hurt you? My knees were killing me when I was lifting hard and jogging. Maybe you are just put together better than I am.


Hiya back KelJu 

I have to be careful with my left knee because I had a torn ACL 16 years ago that I never got fixed.  As long as I keep my legs strong I'm ok.  I am seeing my chiro for fallen arches and shin splints and he's helped alot


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

How did you tear it?


----------



## KelJu (Jan 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> How did you tear it?



I told Jodi that Intel sucks! So, she kicked me in the ass, and tore her ACL!


----------



## Jodi (Jan 18, 2007)

fufu said:


> How did you tear it?


I was skiing and I hit a mogul, that I didn't see and flipped.  No biggie but the binding didn't release and the ski never came off so I went tumbling down a ways with one ski still attached.   That pain is unforgettable


----------



## fufu (Jan 18, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I was skiing and I hit a mogul, that I didn't see and flipped.  No biggie but the binding didn't release and the ski never came off so I went tumbling down a ways with one ski still attached.   That pain is unforgettable



Yowch!

My friend almost died when he was going down an icy trail and hit a mogul he didn't see around a turn at full speed. Moguls are no good.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2007)

Almost died  

I haven't skied since


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2007)

skiing is for the birds.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2007)

Workout 1.19.07

Pull, 2 Sets, 15 reps, 30sec = RI

1a.  RDL:  70x15, 15
1b.  1 Arm DB Row:  30x15, 15
2a.  Stepup  30x15, 15
2b.  RG Pulldown:  60x15, 65x15
3a.  DB Curl:  15x15, 12.5x15
3b.  Rear Delt Machine:  30x15, 15
4a.  Side Plank:  20 secons
4b.  Reverse crunch:  15, 15
4c.  YTA:  15, 15


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2007)

Meals 1.19.07

Meal 1:
Pea Protein
1 T. Flax Seeds
1/3 C. Oat Bran

Meal 2:
3 oz. Chix
6 C. Romaine
1/2 C. Red Peppers
1/4 C. Green Peppers
10 Slices Cucumber
1/3 C. Celery
2 T. Lime Juice
1 tsp Olive Oil

Meal 3:
3.5 oz. Turkey
3 Celery Stalks
1/3 C. Brown Rice
3 Fish Oil

Meal 4:
Pea Protein
1/2 T. Ground Flax
1 Grapefruit
1 Fish Oil

Meal 5:
3 oz. Tilapia
1 C. Green Beans
2 Fish Oil


----------



## Bakerboy (Jan 19, 2007)

Jodi, your diet is so clean it makes me blush.


----------



## P-funk (Jan 19, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Jodi, your diet is so clean it makes me blush.



yea, she is a real tropper.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 19, 2007)

LOL, trust me, I'd love to cheat but I rarely do


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2007)

next week only lift twice...once at the begining of the week and once at the end of the week.  Make both workouts 2 sets x 15 reps.  Only 3 days of cardio, easy runs, no hard tempos.  Cut back on the intensity for a week and give your body a break.

After next week, get some new exercises and change around some of the variables.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2007)

Why?  It's only been 3 weeks so far?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Why?  It's only been 3 weeks so far?



Oh, I thought this was week 4.  Nevermind.  Carry out the program for 4-5 weeks as long as you are making improvements.  Then we can change it.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2007)

Ok, great!  I'm still working out I just haven't been posting.  It's going good so far.  Strength is coming back as is endurance.


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2007)

I guess I'll update a bit.  
Hmmmm.....I lifted Saturday, Sunday off, Monday 5 mile run, Tuesday off due to work problems   I'll lift tomorrow, Friday and Saturday.

Today's Meals:

Meal 1:
Pea Protein
1 T. Ground Flax
1/2 Oat Bran

Meal 2:
3 oz Chix
Romaine
Peppers
Celery
1 T. Lime Juice
1 tsp Olive Oil

Meal 3:
3.5 oz Turkey
1/3 C. Brown Rice
3 Essence

Meal 4:
Pea Protein
1 Grapefruit
3 Essence

Meal 5:
5 oz. Salmon
1 C. Broccoli (doctor said I can add that back in now)


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Pea protein?

Essense?


----------



## P-funk (Jan 23, 2007)

Is Essense like the shit Emerald uses on Emerald Live?  

BAM BAM


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2007)

Pea Protein:  http://shop.1asecure.com/prod.cfm?ProdID=168517&StID=2651

I'm allergic to dairy which includes whey and I refuse to eat soy protein.

Essence is Rob's EFA caps.  http://www.ironmaglabs.com/essence.php  I love the FA profile on these.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

I always thought veggie protein wasnt to complete with all the aminos you need?


----------



## Jodi (Jan 23, 2007)

It isn't (save Soy protien) except this brand adds AA's to make it complete.  They don't claim to but they must.  Although I have seen some other things regarding pea protein isolate being complete so I don't really know.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

Ah I see, good good then.


----------



## Double D (Jan 23, 2007)

I wanted to try those efa caps I thought they looked well perfect to get all your omegas!


----------



## Dero (Jan 26, 2007)

I just read your journal and found out what has been up with you.
Why haven't you told me.
 JODI!!!! 
Looks like you are climbing back up that hill,you should had told me...
Don't overdo it.You know what I mean.

yu rock gurl


----------



## Hammerlynn (Jan 26, 2007)

Dero said:


> I just read your journal and found out what has been up with you.
> Why haven't you told me.
> JODI!!!!
> Looks like you are climbing back up that hill,you should had told me...
> ...



Um...maybe she didn't want you to yell at her


----------



## Dero (Jan 26, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> Um...maybe she didn't want you to yell at her




Right, ok...


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## DOMS (Feb 1, 2007)

Jodi, where art thou?


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

DOMS said:


> Jodi, where art thou?



http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showpost.php?p=1519134&postcount=133


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm here guys   I've been busy with work and traveling for work.  I'm still working out 5-6 days a week.  I should make more effort to post in here


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 1, 2007)

YEah at least I post in my journal semi frequently


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

Just let us know now and then that you are training, or else a few other Kikis and I will have to come down to AZ.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (Feb 1, 2007)

I'll post my workouts when I get home tonight


----------



## fufu (Feb 1, 2007)

Good stuff.


----------



## Double D (Feb 3, 2007)

Well I dont see a workout you posted whenever you got home that night.....hum?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok, Ok here you go 

1/20/07
12 reps, 3 Sets, 40 RI
1a. DB Split squat:  20x12
1b. DB Bench:  35x12
2a. DB Suitcase Squat:  25x12
2b. DB Overhead:  22.5x12
3a. Tri Press:  70x12
3b. DB Laterals:  7.5x12
4a. Planks
4b. Ball Jacknives
4c. Rotators

1/24/07  
3 Sets, 8 reps, 60RI
1a.  RDL:  80x8
1b.  1 Arm DB:  35x8
2a.  Step Up:  40x8
2b.  RG Pulldown:  80x8, 85x8
3a.  Curls:  17x5x8
3b.  Rear Delt Machine:  35x8
4a.  Side Plank
4b.  Reverse Crunch
4c.  YTA

1/26/07
2 Sets, 15 Reps, 30RI
1a. DB Split squat:  20x15
1b. DB Bench:  35x15
2a. DB Suitcase Squat:  25x15
2b. DB Overhead:  22.5x15
3a. Tri Press:  70x15
3b. DB Laterals:  7.5x15
4a. Planks
4b. Ball Jacknives
4c. Rotators

1/31/07
3 Sets, 12 Reps 45RI
1a.  RDL: 90x12
1b.  1 Arm DB:  35x12
2a.  Step Up:  40x12
2b.  RG Pulldown:  85x12
3a.  Curls:  17x5x12
3b.  Rear Delt Machine:  35x12
4a.  Side Plank
4b.  Reverse Crunch
4c.  YTA

2/2/07  3 Sets, 8 Reps 60RI
1a. DB Split squat:  25x8
1b. DB Bench:  40x8
2a. DB Suitcase Squat:  30x8
2b. DB Overhead:  25x8
3a. Tri Press:  80x8
3b. DB Laterals:  10x8
4a. Planks
4b. Ball Jacknives
4c. Rotators

2/3/07
2 Sets, 15 Reps, 30 RI
1a.  RDL: 90x15
1b.  1 Arm DB:  35x15
2a.  Step Up:  40x15
2b.  RG Pulldown:  85x15
3a.  Curls:  17x5x15
3b.  Rear Delt Machine:  35x15
4a.  Side Plank
4b.  Reverse Crunch
4c.  YTA


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 4, 2007)

Great job Jodi. So much goodness- nice laterals, step ups, RDL's and split squats- killer!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2007)

looks pretty good.

only lift 2x's this week...2x15 both days and do 3 days of moderate pace cardio (no sprints).


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2007)

Ok   Sounds good.  Thanks P!


----------



## P-funk (Feb 4, 2007)

no problem.

new shit next week.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 4, 2007)

Sweet!


----------



## fufu (Feb 5, 2007)

Good workouts, good to see you logging them.

But you posted it too late, I have already sent Bigdyl in a box to your place.


----------



## motiv8ed (Feb 5, 2007)

Jodi: Are you in phoenix?


----------



## KelJu (Feb 5, 2007)

Good lord! Those are some nice workouts. I wish more women at my gym did SLDLs, lawl I am such a perv.


----------



## BigDyl (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Good lord! Those are some nice workouts. I wish more women at my gym did SLDLs, lawl I am such a perv.



lawl


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

motiv8ed said:


> Jodi: Are you in phoenix?


East Valley actually.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

KelJu said:


> Good lord! Those are some nice workouts. I wish more women at my gym did SLDLs, lawl I am such a perv.


LOL.  My strength is building again but it will be nice when it's fully back.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

Workout 2.5.07

4.5 Miles 5.5 mph


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 5, 2007)

Who was that freak job in your journal? The one that is making all the Jodi hate threads??


----------



## Jodi (Feb 5, 2007)

Who do you think?    The loser that can't seem to leave this place because he has no life.  He complains how boring this place is now so why does he keep showing his face here?  Who the fuck knows. It's obvious this guy is a complete asshole with no life.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 5, 2007)

Oh okay- I'm a bit slow. Makes sense now.


----------



## sara (Feb 6, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2007)

Hi Sara   Good to see you back around!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 7, 2007)

2/6/07
2 Sets, 15 Reps, 30RI
1a. DB Split squat: 20x15
1b. DB Bench: 40x15
2a. DB Suitcase Squat: 25x15
2b. DB Overhead: 22.5x15
3a. Tri Press: 70x15
3b. DB Laterals: 7.5x15
4a. Planks
4b. Ball Jacknives
4c. Rotators


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2007)

Meals: 2.7.07

Meal 1:
Pea Protein
6 Essence

Meal 2:
4 oz Chix
Spinach
Peppers
Cucumber
Celery
1/2 oz Blue Cheese
2 T. Lime Juice

Meal 3:
Pea Protein
10 Almonds

Meal 4:
4 oz. Tilapia
1 C. Broccoli
1 C. Decaf Coffee with cream

Worked late last night.  No workout and no meal 5.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2007)

Meals 1.8.07

Meal 1:
Pea Protein
1 T. Flax Seeds
6 Essence

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chix
Romaine
Salsa
1/2 Pita Pocket

Meal 3:
4 oz. Turkey
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 4:
Pea Protein
1 T. Flax Seeds

Meal 5:
Spinach
4 oz. Chix
Peppers
Celery
Cucumbers
2 T. Lime Juice
*
Workout:
4.25 Miles 45 Mins.*


----------



## Jodi (Feb 8, 2007)

My new TV 

http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/20I...ame=tv_ProjectionTVs_RearProjection_42to51TVs


----------



## sara (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice TV!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> My new TV
> 
> http://www.sonystyle.com/is-bin/20I...ame=tv_ProjectionTVs_RearProjection_42to51TVs





Bastard......um.....bitch.....

Ah whatever I am jealous.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2007)

Funny thing is that I don't really even know if it's a good one or not   I rarely keep up with regular electronics.


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 9, 2007)

My BF has been wanting to get a new TV and almost did before Super Bowl.  He resisted and continues to debate.  Can't give up the money...


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Funny thing is that I don't really even know if it's a good one or not   I rarely keep up with regular electronics.



I am just jealous about the size of the TV I know shit all about that as well.  As long as picture quality is good I am happy.  I will just keep watching my 32" Tube


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2007)

Yeah, I was hoping to have it before the superbowl as well but I didn't.  It didn't matter anyway because I really didn't care for any of the teams playing.

Iain, in the store it looked better than the plasma and better than any of the other LCD and/or rear projection ones.  Plus I'm going to order HD service through the cable company so that really will make a difference.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice HD will make the Hockey Games look sweet


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 9, 2007)

Nice TV, Jodi! I'll just have to stick to my 27" clunker for now. Will have to wait to get  one of these. 



Jodi said:


> Iain, in the store it looked better than the plasma and better than any of the other LCD and/or rear projection ones.  Plus I'm going to order HD service through the cable company so that really will make a difference.


There was a thread about TV's in OC a while back and someone (i dont remember who) posted saying that stores sometimes deliberately tune the TV's so that one looks better than the other. The reason being that they make more on those TV's and hence try to push them.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2007)

Hmmm....well, it wasn't just CC, it was also Best Buy and Ultimate electronics that all showed this TV had the best picture.    Who knows, regardless, me like


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2007)

Workout 2.7.07
2 Sets, 15 Reps, 30 RI

1a. RDL: 90x15
1b. 1 Arm DB: 35x15
2a. Step Up: 40x15
2b. RG Pulldown: 85x15
3a. Curls: 17x5x15
3b. Rear Delt Machine: 35x15
4a. Side Plank
4b. Reverse Crunch
4c. YTA


----------



## Jodi (Feb 9, 2007)

That was the last of the workout for the week.  I guess there will be a new program next week.  

Meals 2.9.07

Meal 1:
Pea Protein
Flax Seeds
6 Essence

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chix
Romaine
Pepper
Celery
Cucumbers
2 T. Lime Juice

Meal 3:
4 oz. Turkey
1/2 C. Brown Rice
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 4:
Pea Protein
Flax Seeds
1/2 C. Oats
1/2 Banana

Meal 5:
4 oz Salmon
1 C. Broccoli


----------



## P-funk (Feb 10, 2007)

> warm up
> 
> 1a) Split Squat
> 1b) DB bench press
> ...



That was your previous 5 weeks of training.  Lots of work capacity.  Now you want to take this work capacity and improve on it.  Work on some tension work and then back off and then move on again.....this should go for 3 weeks.


Day 1-

warm up

1a) deadlift
RI= 60sec
1b) bench press
RI= 60sec
3 sets x 5-8 reps


2a) seated cable row
RI= 45sec
2b) walking lunges
RI= 45sec
3 sets x 8-10 reps (10 on each leg for the walking lunge...so 20)

3a) single leg scaption raises*
3b) single leg glute bridge**
3c) bicycle crunches
no rest.....2 sets x 15 reps each (15 to each side on the bicycles...so 30)
*flex one leg up in the air, hip and knee at 90 degrees with ankle dorsi flexed.  Squeeze your glute for the leg on the floor and concentrate on maintaining tightly braced abdominals for all reps.
**brace abdominals.  15 on one leg then switch.  focus on squeezing glutes tight and don't arch with the lower back.  All the movement should come from the hip.

Day 2-

warm up

1a) supine pull up (feet elevated on bench
RI= 30sec
1b) alternating Incline DB press (one arm at lock out each rep)
RI= 30sec
3 x 8-10

2a) bulgarian squat
RI= 30sec
2b) single leg hypers
RI= 30sec
3 x 8-10

3a) OH grip pull down
3b) prone T's
3c) plank with forarms on a stability ball
no rest
2 x 15 (shoot for 60+ sec on plank)


Day 3-

1a) chin up
RI= 60sec
1b) some sort of squatting type movement that you are comfortable with
RI= 60sec
3 x 5-8

2a) Db shoulder press
RI= 45sec
2b) 1-leg/1arm DB rdl
RI= 45sec
3 x 8-10

3a) rope face pull
3b) jack knife w/push up inbetween each rep
3c) bird dog
no rest between exercises
2 x 15 (whatever you can get on the jacknife/push up combo).  For the bird dog, start with 5 reps per side witha  3 count hold and add one rep per side each week


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2007)

NICE!  Thanks P 

I always enjoy starting new programs 

There are 2 exercises I'm not familiar with though:

jack knife w/push up inbetween each rep and Pront T's

The rest I know.  Should I still do 3 days a week tempo runs?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2007)

Jodi said:


> NICE!  Thanks P
> 
> I always enjoy starting new programs
> 
> ...



you could still run.  yea.

the jack knifes are on the stability ball.....feet on the ball, hands on the floor.  Pulling the knees in towards the chest (knee ins).  Then, extene the knees back out straight and before doing another knee in, do a puch up (feet on the ball) and then continue.

Prone t's are done lying fact down on an incline bench (knees on the seat).  Arms are going to do a reverse fly motion.  Keep your thumbs pointing to the ceiling, so that your hands are facing forward.  Use no weight at first and work on holding at the top for a two count.  After that, if you can perform good reps, use a 2.5lb plate in each hand.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2007)

Ah, ok.  I understand now.

Do you happen to have a picture of the single leg scaption raises?  I'm trying to figure that out with the description you gave but I don't think I'm getting it right.

BTW - Chiro gave the ok to do light back squats again.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 11, 2007)

just lift one leg up to 90 degrees of hip flexion (so that the femur is parallel to the floor), keep the knee bent at 90 degrees and dorsiflex your ankle.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2007)

So sort of like a crane stance.......

LOL, word explanation is always a bitch......sorry P


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 11, 2007)

the jack knifes are on the stability ball.....feet on the ball, hands on the floor. Pulling the knees in towards the chest (knee ins). Then, extene the knees back out straight and before doing another knee in, do a puch up (feet on the ball) and then continue.

That combo is so fun. Hard but fun. I'm going to get my mom to do those when she can pump out 20 regular pushups. 
Good stuff Jodi.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 11, 2007)

Thanks BB 

I do the jackknives on the ball already.  I know that there are regular jacknives too so that's where my confusion came from.  I didn't know if he was talking on the ball or on the floor and for the life of me, I couldn't figure out how to do a jackknives on the floor with a pushup


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2007)

Workout 2.12.07

Day 1
1a.  Deadlift:  135x7, 5, 5 (need to lower the weight a bit my form suffered) RI=60
1b.  Bench:  95x6, 7, 5 RI = 60
2a.  Seated Cable Row:  70x10, 9, 9 RI=45
2b.  Walking Lunges:  40x10, 10, 10 RI = 45

3a.  Single Leg Scaption Raise:  5x15, 15
3b.  Single Leg Bridge:  15, 15
3c.  Bicycle Crunch:  15, 15
No Rest


----------



## Jodi (Feb 12, 2007)

Meals 2.12.07

Meal 1:
Pea Protein
1 T. Ground Flax
Fruit

Meal 2:
Turkey Meatloaf
Cucumber
Kidney Beans

Meal 3:
Pea Protein
1 T. Ground Flax
Yogurt

Meal 4:
4 oz Chix
Green Beans

Meal 5:
Cottage Cheese
6 Essence


----------



## Jodi (Feb 13, 2007)

Meals 2.13.07

Meal 1:
Pea Protein
1 T. Ground Flax
Nonfat sf latte

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chix
Romaine
peppers
cucumbers
celery
2 T. Lime Juice
1 oz. Blue Cheese

Meal 3:
4 oz. Turkey
Green Beans

Meal 4:
Pea Protein
1 T. Ground Flax

Meal 5:
1 C. Egg Beaters
Spinach
2 oz. Ground Beef
Nuts


----------



## Jodi (Feb 13, 2007)

Workout:

4 miles - 42 minutes


----------



## P-funk (Feb 13, 2007)

not bad.  about 10min miles!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 14, 2007)

Yeah, it kicked my butt though.  I'm still not conditioned enough to run like I was running


----------



## Jodi (Feb 14, 2007)

Workout 2.14.07

3 Sets 8-10 Reps, 30 RI

1a. Supine Pullup:  8, 6, 6
1b. Alternating Incline DB Press:  30x10, 10, 8
2a. Bulgarian Squat:  20x10, 25x8, 8
2b. Single Leg Hypers:  10x10, 10, 8

2 Sets 15 reps No RI

3a.  OH Pulldown:  70x15, 15
3b.  Pronte T's:  15, 15 (not sure I'm doing these right)
3c.  Plank on ball:  30 sec., 30 sec.


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 14, 2007)

Nice Hypers! What's a Pronte T. 
Is that the same as a T pushup?


----------



## P-funk (Feb 14, 2007)

RAWR.

a prone T is lying face down on an incline bench and performing reverse flyes (with the thumbs pointed up to the ceiling).


----------



## Bakerboy (Feb 14, 2007)

Thanks for clearing that up for me, funk. I always thought those were just called incline reverse fly's.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2007)

Thanks BB 

P - thanks for that description.  I was doing them right after all


----------



## Jodi (Feb 15, 2007)

Meals 2.14.05

Meal 1:
Pea Protein
Grapefruit
1 T. Ground Flax

Meal 2:
4 oz. Chix
Romaine
Peppers
Cucumbers
Celery
1 oz. Blue Cheese
2 T. Lime Juice

Meal 3:
4 oz Turkey Meatloaf
Green Beans
6 Essence

Meal 4:
Pea Protein
1 T. Ground Flax

Meal 5:
1 C. LF Cottage Cheese
Way too many cashews......


----------



## Jodi (Feb 19, 2007)

Workout 2.18.07

3 Sets 5-8 Reps, 60 RI
1a.  ChinUps - BWx5, 5, 4
2b.  Squat:  95x8, 105x8, 115x8  (starting out light because I haven't squatted in almost a year)

3 Sets 8-10 reps, 45RI
2a.  DB Shoulder Press:  30x10, 9, 8
2b.  1 arm 1 leg DB RDL:  20x10, 10, 10

2 Sets 15 Reps 0RI
3a.  Rope Face Pulls:  50x15, 60x15
3b.  Jackknife Pushup:  10, 10 (too weak will need to build up)
3c.  Birddog:  15, 15


----------



## DOMS (Feb 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> 3 Sets 5-8 Reps, 60 RI
> 1a.  ChinUps - BWx5, 5, 4



I'm jealous!


----------



## katt (Feb 19, 2007)

Nice workout Jodi!

Looks like you're back in the swing of it


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2007)

LOL @ DOMS.  Nothing to be jealous about trust me.....

Thanks Katt   I see you have a journal here now too


----------



## Double D (Feb 20, 2007)

Glad to see your squatting again. Just light for now right?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 20, 2007)

Workout 2.20.07

1a. Deadlift: 135x8, 8, 8 (used straps today due to my wrist.  It helped a lot) RI=60
1b. Bench: 95x8, 8, 8 RI = 60
2a. Seated Cable Row: 75x10, 80x10, 85x10 RI=45
2b. Walking Lunges: 40x10, 50x10, 50x10 RI = 45

3a. Single Leg Scaption Raise: 5x15, 15
3b. Single Leg Bridge: 15, 15
3c. Bicycle Crunch: 15, 15
No Rest


----------



## Fade (Feb 21, 2007)

Sup Jodi?


----------



## fufu (Feb 21, 2007)

Rows and lunges look strong.


----------



## Double D (Feb 21, 2007)

Supersets huh?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2007)

Fade said:


> Sup Jodi?


Why hello there stranger   How you been?  How's Ann and the Gracie and the rest of the family?  Sticking around this time?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2007)

fufu said:


> Rows and lunges look strong.


Thanks Fufu 



Double D said:


> Supersets huh?


All of them are but with this plan P gave me I have rest in between thankfully


----------



## Fade (Feb 21, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Why hello there stranger   How you been?  How's Ann and the Gracie and the rest of the family?  Sticking around this time?



They're doing fine.

Gonna try.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 21, 2007)

No running for a bit.  

So I did 1 hour on the Cybex Arc Trainer.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 21, 2007)

Hey Jodi, howya doing? It's been awhile...miss you.


----------



## P-funk (Feb 21, 2007)

Jodi said:


> No running for a bit.
> 
> So I did 1 hour on the Cybex Arc Trainer.



why no running?


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2007)

Left knee is popping and snapped out the other day.  Now I have inflammation.  I'm starting to think that my body is telling me to fuck off with the running.  As much as I love it, the docs and I all think that running is not for me.


----------



## katt (Feb 22, 2007)

Ouch! Wow Jodi - Sorry.. I'll guess you'll have to just be the buff girl ...


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2007)

I was trying to avoid that from happening again


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Hey Jodi, howya doing? It's been awhile...miss you.


Guess I don't exist


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 22, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Guess I don't exist



You are correct now get back to your cage


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> Guess I don't exist


  Sorry, I didn't go back to the last page 

Hi   How are you   Glad to see you around again.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2007)

Did I dig myself out yet?


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2007)

I'm not sure if your out yet but I do appreciate the effort


----------



## Hammerlynn (Feb 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Left knee is popping and snapped out the other day.  Now I have inflammation.  I'm starting to think that my body is telling me to fuck off with the running.  As much as I love it, the docs and I all think that running is not for me.



Welcome to my world   I can only handle about 45 minutes at most now.  Bummer but I've decided to do triathlons instead   Now if I could just get that swim thing down pat


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2007)

Rocco32 said:


> I'm not sure if your out yet but I do appreciate the effort



 Please????


----------



## Jodi (Feb 22, 2007)

Hammerlynn said:


> Welcome to my world   I can only handle about 45 minutes at most now.  Bummer but I've decided to do triathlons instead   Now if I could just get that swim thing down pat


Mines a very old skiing injury but with my adrenal issues, it's made aches and pains triple.  Swimming I can do much better than running that's for sure.  I use to compete in swimming in HS.  Maybe I'll just go back to spinning


----------



## P-funk (Feb 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Left knee is popping and snapped out the other day.  Now I have inflammation.  I'm starting to think that my body is telling me to fuck off with the running.  As much as I love it, the docs and I all think that running is not for me.



do you wear the orthodics when you run?

did you warm up before your run and do some glute activation work?  Things like glute bridges, lateral walking, jane fonda's etc...


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Please????



Oh, all right...your out of the hole!  Nice to see your still here!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 23, 2007)

P-funk said:


> do you wear the orthodics when you run?
> 
> did you warm up before your run and do some glute activation work?  Things like glute bridges, lateral walking, jane fonda's etc...


I don't wear orthodics, I wear insoles from barefoot science to correct my fallen arches.
I always warm up before I run.

I didn't workout yesterday and I'm not today either.  I'm sick.  I have a real nasty cold and it's all in my chest and I'm coughing up all sorts of green shit.    My head hurts and I have a fever.  Time to get some defense plus.  I swear this better not turn out to be like last year.


----------



## Rocco32 (Feb 23, 2007)

Hope you feel better real soon!


----------



## Jodi (Feb 26, 2007)

Thanks Rocco.

It's going to be some time before I can go to gym.  I went to the doctors today and I have acute bronchitis.  After my bout of pneumonia last year, the doctor says I'm very susceptible to it.  Tomorrow is blood work and chest xray to know for sure what's going on in my lungs.


----------



## tucker01 (Feb 27, 2007)

Wow shitty luck


----------



## katt (Feb 27, 2007)

Yeah, that sucks!   Take care of yourself!!


----------



## ZECH (Feb 27, 2007)

Take care of yourself Jodi. My daughter got sick over the weekend and she has bronchitis. Of course its been hot and cold here. Just right to catch crap.


----------



## fantasma62 (Feb 27, 2007)

Hey Jodi,

Not much I can tell you other than I pray that it all turns around for you and that I hope for nothing but the best during your recovery.  
You are resillient (or recillient?) and I know that you will come out of this with flying colors...

You are in my thoughts kiddo....


----------



## KelJu (Feb 27, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Thanks Rocco.
> 
> It's going to be some time before I can go to gym.  I went to the doctors today and I have acute bronchitis.  After my bout of pneumonia last year, the doctor says I'm very susceptible to it.  Tomorrow is blood work and chest xray to know for sure what's going on in my lungs.



 

Sorry to hear that Jodi. Get well soon!


----------



## BulkMeUp (Feb 28, 2007)

aargh! thats terrible. Hope u get well soon.


----------



## Jodi (Feb 28, 2007)

Awww.... thanks everyone.  Well chest xray doesn't show any pneumonia which is good, because I'd hate to go through that again.  So it's just a bad case of bronchitis and I need to take my herbs, rest, and drink lots of fluids.  It certainly hasn't disturbed my hunger at all which is odd.  Normally when I'm sick, I'm not hungry.

Anyway, thanks for all the get well wishes.


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2007)

Good Lord, that's discusting


----------



## Seanp156 (Mar 13, 2007)

katt said:


> Good Lord, that's discusting



Ya think? Good... It's gone now.


----------



## katt (Mar 13, 2007)

Seanp156 said:


> Ya think? Good... It's gone now.



Can we get rid of the other one too?? It's just as bad


----------



## Hammerlynn (Mar 15, 2007)

Hey..just wondering how you are feeling?


----------



## sara (Mar 18, 2007)

Hey Jodi.. Hope you feeling better


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2007)

So the latest on my wonderful health is this:

I'm severely deficient in b vitamins, vitamin c, magnesium and several amino acids.  Basically my body is producing just enough ATP to survive.  This is why I get sick all the time and have no energy.  For 3 weeks now I've been going to the doctors for weekly IV treatments to replenish my body.  I'm also taking a combo of free form amino acids.  It appears that even though I eat lots of healthy foods, my body isn't absorbing the nutrients.  Overtime, with these IV treatments, it will kick start my body but until then, weekly IV's it is.

My body is not producing enough ATP and my Kreb's cycle keeps getting ripped off so it can't produce the ATP necessary to relieve myself of fatigue.  So given that, I've been restricted from any sort of working out for a month now.  My doctor thinks it's ok to start going back to the gym but I'm not allowed to do any weight training at all. 

The only things I can do are 10 mins HIIT (so we don't tap into ATP) and body weight exercises.  I've never been down this road before so I'm a bit at a loss what to do.  I thought of a few things like bodyweight squats or bodyweight bulgarian squats, farmers walk, lunges all with no weight.  So ok, that's lower body but what about upper?

So now I guess I'm asking for some help here.  Any suggestions on what I can do in the gym?


----------



## katt (Apr 9, 2007)

Good lord ! Will it ever end??

As far as the exercises, what about the push ups, one or both handed and pull ups, chins, etc...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2007)

Trust me, I know.  

I think of pushups as resistance training and I think it will tap into ATP just as if I used weight.  Good idea though but I don't think that will work.  Maybe pushups with my stomach on the ball so I'm not using my full bodyweight  

Almost anything I do will try to tap into ATP but if I keep it short and sweet and using no weight I should be ok, but I don't really know because this isn't my forte`.

Keep em coming


----------



## katt (Apr 9, 2007)

I'll keep thinking... that's a tough one ...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2007)

Hmmmm maybe there some core stuff I can do that should be ok like Birddog, Planks, Reverse ball crunch, ball crunch..............


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow! It sounds like you are doing everything right- what happens after you stop taking the vitamin injections? I hope you feel better soon. 

Here are a few basic BW exercise ideas.

pushups
BW rows
Assisted chins/ pullups
Core/ stability work

Lower
BW squats
BW lunges (onto a low box, lateral, with a kick etc.)
BW bulgarians
Pistols off a bench
Glute ham raise
BW one legged standing calf raises
BW one toe raises


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2007)

anything you do will require ATP.  everythign is going to generate a need for energy.

I guess the body weight stuff would be better than nothing.  what about just walks around the block?  Start short.  Keep it easy.  Does that fatigue you?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2007)

Thanks BB, some of those look good! 

P - I've already been walking everyday.  She thinks I'm ready to take on more.  Of course everything you do requires ATP - hell even getting out of the bed.  But the goal is to use as little ATP as possible.  I don't really get all that fatigued on a normal basis but I notice that when I workout, I'm whipped.  So the goal is to try to find a very light basic workout that won't require too much ATP but something to get my body moving again.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2007)

oh, okay....gotcha.  I thought you were saying you want to try some HIIT cardio...I think that would floor you!

That is good that you are walking.

I think the BW exercises would be good.  If you have a stability ball.....ball wall squats, ball push ups (thighs on ball to take some of your body weight out of it), core work.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2007)

I plan on going to the gym to exercise so I know I will do it and not talk myself out of.

I will try those, definately.  Anything else you can think of?  I thought static lunges, farmers walk, BW squats and the ball work and core stuff but I don't know about for upper body.  The ball push ups will be good but I don't know what else for upper


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I plan on going to the gym to exercise so I know I will do it and not talk myself out of.
> 
> I will try those, definately.  Anything else you can think of?  I thought static lunges, farmers walk, BW squats and the ball work and core stuff but I don't know about for upper body.  The ball push ups will be good but I don't know what else for upper



farmers walks may be pretty fatiguing for you.

ball wall squats will be great.

split squats may be fine too.

Upper body might be light cable rowing, light cable presses....use the cable machine as you can adjust the resistance down to something that is more manageable!

A lot of it is going to be trial and error.  You will have to see what puts you out and what doesn't.

Go to the gym and start small:

5min. walk on the treadmill to warm up

1 push
1 pull
1 lower

2-3 sets x 8-12 reps

nice and easy

5min. treadmill cool down

go home and see how you feel the next day.  rest that day and then decided if you can add an exercise or a set or reps, etc......


----------



## Jodi (Apr 9, 2007)

Ok, that definately sounds go-able.  Thanks P 

I'm going to feel like a pansy in the gym  but my health is first and foremost.  I know I keep saying this but someday soon this will all end.  It has to......


----------



## P-funk (Apr 9, 2007)

just start slow.  take rest and let ATP replenish itself etc...


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 9, 2007)

I know how you feel. Just a few months ago I had an injury, costochondritis- inflammation of the cartilage and bone of the chest wall and ribs which was a nightmare. I was in pain all the time. My chest hurt so bad that doing anything physical was impossible. The stabbing pain in my ribs felt like what I assume having a heart attack must be like. I had no energy. Just being able go around the block (very slowly) was a good day. Even pushing a door open was extremely painful- one push up- impossibe. The doctors were not much help. They said if it gets really bad I could get cortisone shots- which I did not want to do! Other than that all they could do was prescribe pain killers. Anyway, this went on for about 3 months is sucked big time. Sitting was painful. Lying down was painful. Standing was better- but it's pretty damn hard to stand all day and all night lol. I did some research and then put myself on a super strick anti- inflammatory diet (which I am still on) and a bunch of other crap that I won't get into. 
I felt like I was 100 years old so I understand a bit about what this must be like for you. I am now back to my old self again but it took a lot of small steps and a lot of bad days of feeling like things would never get better.
To be a physical person- that I know you to be- and have that taken away is a from you must be real blow. But you seem like a strong person, a fighter, so I know you will get past this. Take it easy Jodi- stay positive- you will beat this.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2007)

Thanks BB   They say patience is a virtue.  Well, I've never had that, unfortunately.  Although, one could say I've been patient when it's been a year and half now of this crap.........


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 10, 2007)

Ugh shit just doesn't end does it.  As much as it beats you up.  Keep fighting the good fight and you will persevere.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 10, 2007)

Someday it will end 

Ok so what a great way to start out..........I didn't go to the gym.  I really do have a good excuse though.  I've been managing a project to ship 63 servers to another location and today was the day for unracking and crating and I offered to help.  Well if anyone knows how heavy DL580's are.......then that's my excuse.  It takes a lot of work and strength to unrack and crate these thing. I really am wiped from that.


----------



## ZECH (Apr 10, 2007)

Damn Jodi, Hang in there girl!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks DG 

So, I'm going to have to start getting my ass up and going to the gym before work.  There will be no way that I can make it to the gym today.  I have another long day/night


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2007)

Of all people, I find it fascinating that you're the one having those types of problems.  You're too smart, healthy, and strong for this to keep you down.  Can't wait to see your workouts when you're in full health.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2007)

Thanks Sox   Nice to see you back.

Well good news.......I got to go to the gym after all tonight.  No laughing at my pitiful workout please.   

5 Mins Warmup
3 Sets Ball Pushups
3 Sets Cable Rows
3 Sets Ball Squats 
3 Sets Ball Crunches
10 Mins. Cooldown

No laughing!


----------



## BigDyl (Apr 11, 2007)

j/k solid workout.


----------



## soxmuscle (Apr 11, 2007)

Thats.. a.. real.. good.. workout.. Jodi...


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2007)




----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 11, 2007)

On a serious note though good for you pushing through it like that if you're going to have a passion (borderline obsession for most of us) there's a lot worse ones you can have than a health lifestyle.  Keep it up I'm sure you'll get better eventually you're doing all the right things!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 11, 2007)

bigsahm21 said:


> On a serious note though good for you pushing through it like that if you're going to have a passion (borderline obsession for most of us) there's a lot worse ones you can have than a health lifestyle.  Keep it up I'm sure you'll get better eventually you're doing all the right things!


Thanks but when you've had what you want and then it's ripped away from you, it takes a lot out of you to carry on *sigh*


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 13, 2007)

Jodi said:


> 5 Mins Warmup
> 3 Sets Ball Pushups
> 3 Sets Cable Rows
> 3 Sets Ball Squats
> ...


 




 Congratulations Jodi!!! 

No laughing here - I am just in AWE of you and your determination and strength to get through this.... Seriously - you ROCK woman... If only the world were filled with those of a like-mind to yours.... It would be a far better place...

Hope you pulled up ok afterward and that you are feeling ok?

Just Stay strong and hang in Jodi... You'll beat this... I KNOW you will.


----------



## sara (Apr 13, 2007)

Jodi, stay focused and never give up..  you are a motivator to many people here.. remember we count on you


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> Congratulations Jodi!!!
> 
> No laughing here - I am just in AWE of you and your determination and strength to get through this.... Seriously - you ROCK woman... If only the world were filled with those of a like-mind to yours.... It would be a far better place...
> 
> ...



LOL....thanks Emma but you are by far the queen of determination and drive 

I don't feel that bad lately which is nice .  The only thing bugging me these days is my damn right eye lid won't stop twitching.  Stupid nutrient deficiencies   Ah well, that's minor.  Get moving again is nice even if it's a "pink dumbbell workout" 



sara said:


> Jodi, stay focused and never give up..  you are a motivator to many people here.. remember we count on you


Thanks Sara


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2007)

Yesterday - no workout

Today - 7 mile bike ride

It's been a while since I was on my bike.  I really enjoyed it........


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 13, 2007)

YouTube Video











Way to go Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 13, 2007)

Thanks.  I use to do a lot of mt. biking and trail riding.  Today made me realize how much I missed it.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2007)

I feel so stupid writing this but this is my workout schedule.  I need to be held accountable so maybe by writing my plan down will help.

Monday:  Pilates
Tuesday:  Lame ass gym workout similar to what I did last week with 10 warm up, 10 cooldown
Weds:  Lame ass gym workout similar to what I did last week with 10 warm up, 10 cooldown
Thurs:  Lame ass gym workout similar to what I did last week with 10 warm up, 10 cooldown
Friday:  45min - 1 hour bike ride
Saturday: Yard/House work and or bike ride. ( I know the yard work sounds lame but I spent 4 hours outdoors pulling weeds, trimming trees and plants, cleaning out garage etc... i know lame but it's a lot of work.)
Sunday:  Off


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2007)

nothing lame about calisthenics!  I use them all the time to build work capacity.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 16, 2007)

It's just that I feel good that I can do more but being restricted makes me feel like it's useless


----------



## P-funk (Apr 16, 2007)

Jodi said:


> It's just that I feel good that I can do more but being restricted makes me feel like it's useless



nothing is useless.

as work capacity develops, restrictions become less and less.


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

Nothing lame about Pilates!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2007)

Meh......it's really not that much fun..


----------



## Double D (Apr 17, 2007)

I guess when I say lame I mean nothing easy about Pilates! I did Pilates for core and damn it was super tough!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 17, 2007)

So far I've stuck with the plan.  Yesterday was pilates and today I went to the gym.  

10 mins. warmup on stairmill
3 Sets Farmers Walk
3 Sets Push Ups on ball
3 Sets Cable Rows
3 Sets Planks
10 mins. cooldown on treamill


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 17, 2007)

Way to go.


----------



## Emma-Leigh (Apr 18, 2007)

P-funk said:


> nothing lame about calisthenics! I use them all the time.....


 




​Sorry... couldn't resist... 

Hang in there Jodi - I know EXACTLY how you feel at the moment - being reduced to near zero work capacity sucks donkey's balls... But remember the long term goal here - and that is to get yourself healthy.

So just stick to your plan ... You'll get there. ​


----------



## katt (Apr 18, 2007)

I agree, Pilates is really tough - 

What's really sad..... I *have* a Jane Fonda workout video


----------



## sara (Apr 18, 2007)

Pilates kicks butt!!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2007)

Bakerboy said:


> Way to go.


LOL, thanks BB


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2007)

Emma-Leigh said:


> ​Sorry... couldn't resist...
> 
> Hang in there Jodi - I know EXACTLY how you feel at the moment - being reduced to near zero work capacity sucks donkey's balls... But remember the long term goal here - and that is to get yourself healthy.
> 
> So just stick to your plan ... You'll get there. ​


   Oh man.....the image is going to kill me.  OMG I hope I don't look that stupid   

Thanks Emma   I know you know the feeling.  *sigh*  It's funny because I sit here at times and think.......geez, what would I be like if I didn't take care of myself?  

Healthy is my number one goal


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 18, 2007)

Jodi

What is "farmers walk"?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey Fit 

Farmers walk is like walking lunges.  Barbell Walking Lunge


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2007)

Today:

10 Mins. Rowing
3 Sets Push Ups on feet
3 Sets Hyper Extensions
3 Sets Step Ups
3 Sets Bicycle Crunch
10 mins. Arc Trainer


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Hey Fit
> 
> Farmers walk is like walking lunges.  Barbell Walking Lunge



famers walks are just walking with the DBs in hand (to work on your grip and upper back strength).  You mean you are doing DB walking lunges?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2007)

Yeah......lol.  I always thought they were walking lunges


----------



## P-funk (Apr 18, 2007)

I thought it was always strange that you were doing farmers walks.  I was thinking "why does jodi care about working on her grip and traps?"....lol


----------



## Jodi (Apr 18, 2007)

Hey I'm a moron, what can I?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2007)

Well, I didn't get to workout today.  I just got home.

I was on my way to the gym and stopped at the store to get a bottle of water.  When I came back out, my truck wouldn't start.  I sat there for 2 hours to get a tow truck.  Well, now I have no vehicle.  Don't know what's wrong yet.  Battery or Electrical


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

What happened? Just wouldnt turn over?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2007)

No it wouldn't.  A guy at the store had jumper cables and we tried to jump it.  Then it was turning over but still wasn't starting and my gages were freaking out  and jumping around.


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2007)

where you near here when that happened?

How has your back been feeling?


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Hum....doesnt sound like the battery. One way to tell whether its the battery or altenator is while the car is running disconnect the positive wire and if it stays running its not the alternator. 

However, from what this sounds like it may just be the battery. Are your lights low or anything whenever your going down the road? And does it seem like your car is going to die?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2007)

I was in Gilbert at a Circle K.

My back has been great


----------



## P-funk (Apr 19, 2007)

Circle K!!

I would have gotten in a phone booth and called Bill & Ted!

Good to hear about your back!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2007)

Double D said:


> Hum....doesnt sound like the battery. One way to tell whether its the battery or altenator is while the car is running disconnect the positive wire and if it stays running its not the alternator.
> 
> However, from what this sounds like it may just be the battery. Are your lights low or anything whenever your going down the road? And does it seem like your car is going to die?


No, no signs of a damn thing.  The windows are even going up and down which indicates to me it's probably not battery.  I don't know jack shit about cars but I have a feeling it's electrical of some sort.  The gages freaking out, the time reset, my control panel  was reset.....


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Circle K!!
> 
> I would have gotten in a phone booth and called Bill & Ted!
> 
> Good to hear about your back!


LMAO!  Duuuuddddee!

Ever since I started those IV's I've been feeling *a lot* better!


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

Could be your plugs as well, but then again it ought to show signs. Who knows, hope for your sake its no electrical! That shit costs.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 19, 2007)

This is the recall list on my truck.  Most of it I've had fix but there is one about starter assembly and I got my truck after this recall.  

2004 Jeep Grand Cherokee Limited Utility Recalls, Defects, & Problems


----------



## Double D (Apr 19, 2007)

I got a recall the other day as well. Get them things fixed if your dealer will!


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 20, 2007)

Maybe it was the cold weather, should have got that block heater option


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, that 70's and 80's is really killing it here. LOL


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

63 degrees here in MA. Warmest it has been here since October. : )


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

it's about time.  Pretty nasty weather there lately!


----------



## fufu (Apr 20, 2007)

Yeah, we just got over some bad flooding.

Although by this time tommarow it could be snowing and 25 degrees, but that is just how it goes.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Apr 20, 2007)

Any word on the car Jodi?  It was trying to start while you were getting a jump, it could be the battery.  Could be spark plugs, could be starter!  Where's Billie when we need her???


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

fufu said:


> Yeah, we just got over some bad flooding.
> 
> Although by this time tommarow it could be snowing and 25 degrees, but that is just how it goes.


As the saying goes.........don't like NE weather?  Wait 10 minutes it will change


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

Fitgirl70 said:


> Any word on the car Jodi?  It was trying to start while you were getting a jump, it could be the battery.  Could be spark plugs, could be starter!  Where's Billie when we need her???


Nah, not yet.  I don't expect to hear anything for a few more hours


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

It was just my battery 

I rode my bike down (4 miles) there to pick it up.

Now I need to add something else...........hmmm......I guess I'll do some pilates


----------



## Jodi (Apr 20, 2007)

Ok, I followed up the bike ride with 30 mins. of pilates.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 23, 2007)

Today consisted of 50 mins of Pilates.

  I feel ready to do more


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2007)

I just ate 3C of green bean sauteed with garlic.  *BLOAT*


----------



## Jodi (Apr 24, 2007)

Today's Workout:

10 Mins. Rowing
3 Sets Regular Push Ups
3 Sets WG Pulldown
3 Sets Lateral Raise
3 Sets BW Squats
3 Sets Leg Press
10 Mins. Stair Mill


----------



## katt (Apr 25, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I just ate 3C of green bean sauteed with garlic.  *BLOAT*




3 cups!  Holly beans!

They do sound really good though


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 25, 2007)

Yeah I had that the other night With a Beef Tenderloin... MMMmmmm and some mushrooms.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 25, 2007)

Oh it was a HUGE plate of greenbeans.  I planned on splitting it but I was too hungry


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2007)

Today's Workout:

10 Mins. Rowing
Cable Flys
WG Pulldown
Back Squats - bar only
Good Mornings - bar only
V-Ups
10 Mins. Stairmill


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2007)

a little more each time!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2007)

Yeah   I have to be careful with that.  I don't have the ok yet but the stuff I've been doing isn't cutting it.  I feel like I can do more but apparently I don't know where to draw that line


----------



## P-funk (Apr 26, 2007)

that is how it typically goes.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 26, 2007)

No shit!


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 27, 2007)

Good stuff Jodi! Are you still getting the vitamin injections? How is your energy level these days?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2007)

Hey BB 

Yeah, I just went again yesterday for my 6th one.  We still need to continue weekly for a while I guess.  Energy is much better but I still have severe magnesium deficiency    I really am starting to feel better though.  I hope it continues.


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 27, 2007)

What exactly is the cause of your lack of energy?  I think you mentioned something about overworking your adrenal-something?  

Meaning...you just pushed too hard for too long or something?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2007)

Basically my body isn't producing enough ATP to keep me going and I wear out fast.  

Mix of adrenal issues, thyroid, food sensitivites and kreb's cycle problems.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2007)

I think I better listen to my body today and not workout.  Maybe some pilates later if I'm feeling up to it.  I don't think I did too much yesterday but I'm exhausted today.  I may just take the pups for a long walk and that's about it.


----------



## oaktownboy (Apr 27, 2007)

having any candida issues?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2007)

No, I don't have candida at all.


----------



## DOMS (Apr 27, 2007)

I know this is serious and all, but I read that as "having any *Canadian* issues?"


----------



## Jodi (Apr 27, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I know this is serious and all, but I read that as "having any *Canadian* issues?"


  I'm not Canadian, I only have similar blood   Maybe that's the problem


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2007)

40 Mins. on Stair Mill today.


----------



## Bakerboy (Apr 28, 2007)

Jodi said:


> 40 Mins. on Stair Mill today.



Hot, damn!


----------



## P-funk (Apr 28, 2007)

stairmill


----------



## Jodi (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh it's brutal alright but it was enjoyable.  I did my studying while on it today


----------



## bigsahm21 (Apr 28, 2007)

Oh so a funny stairmill story.  I work for the University of Texas basketball team.  Anyways, one of our guys really needs to lose weight - he's about 6'10, 280 or so.  So we put him on the stairmill today...but the problem is, his feet are too big on the stairs.  They don't fit.  So we watched him struggle for a little bit, kinda laughed it off and went about doing whatever we were doing.  Me and my buddy were talking a couple minutes later, and we heard a HUGE crash...and we turn around to see this big, huge behemoth crashing down the stairmill and pummeling down the stairs onto the floor.  I thought I'd never stop laughing.


----------



## tucker01 (Apr 29, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I'm not Canadian, I only have similar blood   Maybe that's the problem


----------



## DOMS (Apr 29, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2007)

Could they be anymore evil?  Look what I found in the grocery store today.  I see bad things happening with something like this someday.   http://www.kraftfoods.com/philly/news.htm


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2007)

holy shit....that is bomb!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2007)

I see the disaster waiting to happen


----------



## P-funk (Apr 29, 2007)

Disaster!

I see fucking heaven!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2007)

You obviously underestimate my eating capabilities.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 29, 2007)

Daily Supplement/Prescription Regime:
Cortef
Westhroid
T3
Sublingual Natural Progesterone
Multi-Vit
Multi-Min
Essence
Udo's Oil
KRALA
Probiotic
Mycostat
DHEA
Pregnelenone
Vit A
Vit C
Magnesium Citrate
Green's First
Free Form AA's
Nasty tasting Herb tincture
Probiotics

Whew..........

Time to start logging my meals too.  I'm doing 3 days no carb and then one modified refeed.  My refeed day will be from complex carbs though.  Repeat.

Approx 1250 cals per day

Meal 1: 
Pea Protein
1 T. Flax Seeds
1/2 T. Udo's Oil
6 Essence

Meal 2:
3 oz. Tuna
1 1/2 T Safflower Mayo
Celery

Meal 3:
5 oz. Beef Roast
3 C. Spring Greens
5 Cherry Tomatoes
10 Cucumber Slices
1/4 C. Red Bell Peppers
ACV

Meal 4:
Pea Protein
1 T. Flax Seeds
1 T. Udo's

Meal 5:
Green's First  (from ND)
Free Form AA Blend (prescribed by my ND)

Totals:
Cals:  1146 (little low)
Protein 106
Carbs:  33
Fiber 14
Fat:  66

Exercise:
Cleaning house
Yard Work
Walking Dogs


----------



## BulkMeUp (Apr 30, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Daily Supplement/Prescription Regime:


 and i thought i was taking too much stuff!!


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2007)

Nah, that's nothing.  Last year was a lot more.....a lot more.


----------



## Tom_B (Apr 30, 2007)

LOL ya that list is nothing 

Why so low on the calories?


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2007)

Compromised metabolism due to my thyroid.  If I go above that I gain weight.  I'm working on resetting my metabolism.  Trust me, this is an improvement. A month ago I couldn't go above 800 cals.


----------



## Jodi (Apr 30, 2007)

Meal 1:
Green's First
FF AA's
6 Essence

Meal 2:
Pea Protein
1 T. Flax Seeds
1/2 T. Udo's

Meal 3:
3 C. Mixed Greens
1/2 C. peppers
10 Cucumber Slices
5 Cherry Tomatoes
1 T. Olive Oil
3 oz. Chix

Meal 3:
3 oz. Tuna
4 tsp. Safflower Mayo
2 Lg. Celery

Meal 4:
4 oz. Beef Roast
2 C. Sauteed Green Beans

Meal 5:
Green's First
FF AA's

Workout:  1 Hour Pilates & Walking the pups


----------



## Double D (Apr 30, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Compromised metabolism due to my thyroid.  If I go above that I gain weight.  I'm working on resetting my metabolism.  Trust me, this is an improvement. A month ago I couldn't go above 800 cals.



Well that means that there was no pizza ever!


----------



## vortrit (Apr 30, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Daily Supplement/Prescription Regime:
> Cortef
> Westhroid
> T3
> ...



And I thought I might be taking to many vitamins... that must take 1/2 an hour.


----------



## Tom_B (May 1, 2007)

Ugh, damn that must suck Jodi. I would be able to survive on that little food ... and I bet that low of a caloric intake certainly isn't helping all your other current medical issues 

Another Question - What kind of probiotic supplement are you using? I started using this VSL#3 and man what a difference it makes!


----------



## bigsahm21 (May 1, 2007)

Yeah, on that subject...any good probiotics you recommend that's affordable?  That VSL#3 stuff sounds good but man it's expensive!


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> Ugh, damn that must suck Jodi. I would be able to survive on that little food ... and I bet that low of a caloric intake certainly isn't helping all your other current medical issues
> 
> Another Question - What kind of probiotic supplement are you using? I started using this VSL#3 and man what a difference it makes!


My ND would like me to eat a bit more but she understands and knows how easy I will gain weight right now.  That just messes with my head and makes me regress.  So I do what I gotta do.

I use a variety but my favorite is Replete.  http://www.yourethecure.com/cart.php?target=product&product_id=9&category_id=281

The VSL3 looks great!  I'll have to try that one sometime.  I get the replete from my ND so it's a bit cheaper than that site.  How have probiotics helped you?


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2007)

bigsahm21 said:


> Yeah, on that subject...any good probiotics you recommend that's affordable?  That VSL#3 stuff sounds good but man it's expensive!


How much you looking to spend?


----------



## bigsahm21 (May 1, 2007)

That Replete looks affordable.  The one I have right now is probably insufficient - 

Nature's Bounty

90mg Lactobacillus acidophilus
25mg Lactobacillus bifidus

1 billion organisms.

Hey, I'm in college, and it was cheap at CVS  So it was the clear winner for me.  But I'd be willing to shell out a little bit more for something that's actually going to be effective.  Anything in like the $20-$30 range?


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2007)

Well, that's only a 7 day supply 

Ok, so a decent probiotic in your range would be this one:  Amazon.com: Renew Life - Ultimate Flora 50 Billion, 30 capsules: Health & Personal Care

I've used it before.  It's a one a day and it's a month supply with 50 billion cultures


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2007)

Meal 1:
Green's First
FF AA's
6 Essence

Meal 2:
Pea Protein
1 T. Flax Seeds
1/2 T. Udo's Oil

Meal 3:
3 oz. chix
4 C. Mixed Greens
1/2 C Peppers
10 Slices Cucumber
5 Cherry Tomatos
1 T. Olive Oil

Meal 4:
3 oz. Tuna
1.33 T. Safflower Mayo
2 Lg. Celery

Meal 5:
Pea Protein
1 T. Flax Seeds
1 T. Udo's

Meal 6:
4 oz. Roast
1 C. Green Beans

Meal 7:
Green's First
FF AA's

Workout:
10 Mins. Rowing
3 Sets Incline DB's
3 Sets WG Pulldown
3 Sets Bulgarian Squats
3 Sets 1 Leg SLDL
3 Sets Planks
10 Mins. Stair Mill


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2007)

why not try some berries and cream?






YouTube Video











Incase you wanted to learn the dance yourself:

LMAO!


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2007)

Let's go dancing this weekend!


----------



## P-funk (May 1, 2007)

only if I can dance like that!  I ahve been practicing it all day.


----------



## Jodi (May 1, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2007)

Meal 1:
Green's First
FF AA's

Meal 2:
Pea Protein
1 T. Flax Seeds
1/2 C. Oat Bran
1/2 Apple

Meal 3:
3 oz. Chix
3 C. Spring Greens
1/2 C. Peppers
10 Slices Cucumber
5 Cherry Tomatoes
1 Carrot
1 WW Tortilla

Meal 4:
3/4 C. Cottage Cheese
1/2 Apple

Meal 5:
Pea Protein
1 T. Flax Seeds
1 Banana

Meal 6:
2/3 C. Egg Beaters
1/2 C. Oat Bran

Workout:  30 mins. Walk/Sprint with the doggies.  They loved the interval runs


----------



## bigsahm21 (May 2, 2007)

Carbs before bed?!?!

I must be seeing things!


----------



## Jodi (May 2, 2007)

LOL, it's one day.  It's my carb loading day and it was after my sprints.  I already ate it anyway and I'm not going to bed for another 2 hours


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Refined salt is stripped of all its minerals and it's also heated which changes the chemical structure of the salt.  Then it is bleached and anticaking agents are added so the salt does not dissolve and combine with the fluids in our system.  Instead it builds up and leaves deposit throughout the body.  Refined sodium build up leads to many of the common diseases which is why we are told to reduce sodium in our diets.
> 
> Sea salt is natural and full of trace minerals.  You need the salt to help with electrolyte balance.  This is the sea salt I use plus lots of info on it.  celtic sea salt - sea salt benefits




Wow.  sounds rough. 
It's funny that you mention that ^. .. I just read somewhere fairly recently that in absence of fat in diets of ppl who workout hard cell communication relied on salts in lieu. .. and  besides for the fluid balance, for nuero - stabilty . I had a pretty crazy time for several months( lol @ the faux par that word nearly was)  leading into christmas  last year and I'm faiirly sure I might know a little of what you went through. (shrug.. not unscary ). kelp was the recommended source of that . 
I don't know how I avoided it myself for so long except that I didn't lift big ( over long hrs and no breaks this time mind you ) for yeears before that. .. .

I'm sure you don't partiicularly need the comments from me but I hope it picks up for you . It's nice to see you trying to let your body nuetralise ..  it's a shame that also means condition wise...
 The good thing abouut that though is you already knOw how to break xyz plataues and your painbarriers and  whatever ( at least is how I look at for myself) and if you can refactor a few things ( for me lifestyle wise- hence the study)you should be able to get back to living how you want and working out like you want. I'm kind of planning a comeback myself on the same sort of grounds.
It'll be interesting to see what you come up with down the line.. even if you're thee only one who sees it. l-).




Blooming tianshi Lotus


----------



## Tom_B (May 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> My ND would like me to eat a bit more but she understands and knows how easy I will gain weight right now.  That just messes with my head and makes me regress.  So I do what I gotta do.
> 
> I use a variety but my favorite is Replete.  You're The Cure - Genestra Brands * HMF Replete - Intensive Probiotic Formula
> 
> The VSL3 looks great!  I'll have to try that one sometime.  I get the replete from my ND so it's a bit cheaper than that site.  How have probiotics helped you?



I understand what you mean with the weight, isn't it crazy how a few little pounds can play head games with you? 
That replete stuff looks pretty solid, espically if you can get it cheap! I'm able to get the VSL#3 stuff for $43. And becuase there's 450 billion cultures I just take 1/2 a pack a day.
A little while ago I had some major digestive issues .. I wasn't able to use the washroom for 2 weeks! .. needless to say I had to go to the hospital and they had to give me a 2L enema, told me I'd be fine and then sent me home. Then the exact same thing happened, so a week and a half later I went back up to the hospital and told them I still wasn't going. So they took some X-rays and couldn't find any blockages or anything .. they just said my stomach was COMPLETELY full of stools, so they then gave me two 2L enema's in a row  Not the most pleasant experience.  So ever since then, thats when I started supplementing with the VSL #3 stuff, and I've been regular ever since, plus about 2 years ago I was diagnosed with IBS and it just helps with bloating/cramps in general.
I just wish I knew what caused my bowels to stop functioning for that little bit .. I think my body may have just sort of 'crashed' .. between the really high volume training I was doing, the years of getting only 5 hours of sleep a night, the daily SF energy drinks I was taking on top of other caffeinated products I was using, and being so lean for an extended period of time took it's toll .. I'm still going to see a gastroenterologist to be on the safe side though.


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Wow.  sounds rough.
> It's funny that you mention that ^. .. I just read somewhere fairly recently that in absence of fat in diets of ppl who workout hard cell communication relied on salts in lieu. .. and  besides for the fluid balance, for nuero - stabilty . I had a pretty crazy time for several months( lol @ the faux par that word nearly was)  leading into christmas  last year and I'm faiirly sure I might know a little of what you went through. (shrug.. not unscary ). kelp was the recommended source of that .
> I don't know how I avoided it myself for so long except that I didn't lift big ( over long hrs and no breaks this time mind you ) for yeears before that. .. .
> 
> ...


Yeah it will take some time but I'll get there.  Thanks


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2007)

Tom_B said:


> I understand what you mean with the weight, isn't it crazy how a few little pounds can play head games with you?
> That replete stuff looks pretty solid, espically if you can get it cheap! I'm able to get the VSL#3 stuff for $43. And becuase there's 450 billion cultures I just take 1/2 a pack a day.
> A little while ago I had some major digestive issues .. I wasn't able to use the washroom for 2 weeks! .. needless to say I had to go to the hospital and they had to give me a 2L enema, told me I'd be fine and then sent me home. Then the exact same thing happened, so a week and a half later I went back up to the hospital and told them I still wasn't going. So they took some X-rays and couldn't find any blockages or anything .. they just said my stomach was COMPLETELY full of stools, so they then gave me two 2L enema's in a row  Not the most pleasant experience.  So ever since then, thats when I started supplementing with the VSL #3 stuff, and I've been regular ever since, plus about 2 years ago I was diagnosed with IBS and it just helps with bloating/cramps in general.
> I just wish I knew what caused my bowels to stop functioning for that little bit .. I think my body may have just sort of 'crashed' .. between the really high volume training I was doing, the years of getting only 5 hours of sleep a night, the daily SF energy drinks I was taking on top of other caffeinated products I was using, and being so lean for an extended period of time took it's toll .. I'm still going to see a gastroenterologist to be on the safe side though.


It could have been many things.  The lack of sleep and the caffeine causes stress on your body.  Cortisol is a major factor in so many things.  Most people associate cortisol as a bad thing but without it we are screwed.  When cortisol gets too high we do have problems but too low and the problems are more severe.  Take care of your sleep and the caffeine consumption.  Remember, stress is stress and your body can't differentiate good stress and bad stress and it reacts the same in either case.

I asked my ND about that VSL3.  She said the replete is just as good but I wanted to try it she could get some and at a better price than retail.  So I'm going to get a 10 pack and try it.  I love the replete though


----------



## Jodi (May 3, 2007)

Meal 1:
Green's First
FF AA's
6 Essence

Meal 2
Pea Protein
1 T. Flax Seeds
1/2 T. Udo's

Meal 3:
3 oz. Chix
Spring Greens
1/2 C. Peppers
10 slices cucumber
5 cherry tomatoes
1 T. Olive Oil

Meal 4:
3 oz. Tuna
1.33 T. Safflower Mayo
celery

Meal 5:
Pea Protein
1 T. Flax Seeds
1 T. Udo's

Meal 6:
4 oz. Roast
1 C. Green Beans

Workout:
10 mins Arc Trainer
3 Sets Pushups
3 Sets Cable Rows
3 Sets Back Squats
3 Sets Good Mornings
3 Sets Lateral Raise
3 Sets Rotators
10 Mins. Stair Mill


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 3, 2007)

Jodi said:


> My ND would like me to eat a bit more but she understands and knows how easy I will gain weight right now.  That just messes with my head and makes me regress.  So I do what I gotta do.
> 
> I use a variety but my favorite is Replete.  You're The Cure - Genestra Brands * HMF Replete - Intensive Probiotic Formula
> 
> The VSL3 looks great!  I'll have to try that one sometime.  I get the replete from my ND so it's a bit cheaper than that site.  How have probiotics helped you?




Now that you've rementioned it, I can see her( /?his) point. I absolutely understand the psychological considerations.. hells nightmare torture almost if you like, of not training when you're otherwise 'capable'!!. It dOes take all the bleeding peace and calm and non pyschopathic childishness a person can summon !.. well for some of us anyway.. almost as much as getting there in the first place.You came to mind about that over night. I won't go on about it, but besides that discipline is Not Jodi something we're exactly short on,( !!!!!!!!! ,) between eating more and not exercising any more intensely than light callesthenics until you've undone some damage, considering your attachment tooo working out and comps and stuff.. I just think a few months to 6 or even a yr if that's what it takes of doing nOthing about it but resetting your body and eating to encourage your body to do again what it uSed to do ..like kick some metabolic and hormonal processes in again .. to be able to doo that (as in  training ) again forever after that if you want .. I think it's a good trade off.  Imagine reeally not being able to train. as in legitamately. ever as you love knowing yourself again.
might be a good time to learn to breath and control heart better anyway.  If you look after yourself and plan properly,.. later will always be there.
I'm almost positive that that's crossing personal barriers just about, but I didn't want to not say it and so there it is. 

ouch:/.
Blooming tianshi Lotus.


----------



## Tom_B (May 4, 2007)

Ya since then I've stopped all the caffinated beverages / SF energy drinks .. only thing with caffeine that I'm taking is my creatine. I just really need to start focus on getting more sleep! I'm just always burnt out and am randomly falling asleep throughout the day, ugh .. not good.

Let me know how you like VSL#3 stuff! haha your so lucky, I wish I could get mine for cheap!


----------



## Jodi (May 4, 2007)

Meal 1:
Green's First
FF AA's
6 Essence

Meal 2:
Pea protein
1/2 T. Udo's
1 T. Flax Seeds

Meal 3:
3 oz. Chix
Romaine
1/2 C. Peppers
10 Slices Cucumber
5 Cherry Tomatoes
1 T. Olive Oil

Meal 4:
4 oz. Salmon
Sauteed Greenbeans 
Garlic

Meal 5:
Green's First
FF AA's

Workout:  Off


----------



## sara (May 5, 2007)

Hope you have a great weekend Jodi


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2007)

Thanks Sara  I hope you had a nice weekend as well.


----------



## Jodi (May 6, 2007)

So yesterday was the 3rd no carb day and today was my carb day.

Various exercise throughout the weekend from bike ride to pilates to jogging with the pups.

Good news though, I was actually hungry today.  That's a change, to actually feel hunger again instead of eating because I know it was time.  Looks like in a few more weeks I may be able to increase my cals a bit.


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2007)

Miss consistency here.......  j/k  Everything has been the same just haven't felt like logging.  I guess I'll log yesterday since I don't remember what I did before then.

Meal 1:
Green's First
FF AA's
6 Essence

Meal 2:
Pea Protein
1/2 T. Udo's
1 T. Flax Seeds

Meal 3:
Mixed Green Salad
Salmon (big piece  )
Sauteed Veggies

Meal 4:
3 oz. Tuna
2 celery stalks
Safflower Mayo

Meal 5:
Pea Protein
1 T. Udo's
1 T. Flax Seeds

Meal 6:
4 oz. Chix
Mixed Greens
Peppers
Cucumber
Tomatoes
2 T. Olive Oil based dressing

Workout 3 Sets, 10 Reps:
10 Mins. Warmup with mini intervals
Incline DB:  30lbs
RG Pulldowns:  55lbs
Leg Press:  270lbs
Ham Press:  180lbs
Overhead Shoulder Press:  Bar only
Rear Delt Flys:  10lbs
Bicycle Crunch


----------



## katt (May 9, 2007)

I don't know how you do it Jodi... I would starve on your diet


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2007)

If you had my metabolism you'd think differently


----------



## Jodi (May 9, 2007)

Meal 1:
Green's First
BB AA's
6 Essence

Meal 2:
Pea Protein
1/2 T. Udo's Oil
1 T. Flax Seeds

Meal 3:
Mixed Greens
Tomatoes
Peppers
Cucumber
Blue Cheese
3 Egg Whites
Black Olives
Balsamic Vinegar

Meal 4:
3 oz. Tuna
2 Celery
1.33 T. Safflower Mayo

Meal 5:
Pea Protein
1 T. Udo's
1 T. Flax Seeds

Meal 6:
4 oz. Chix
1 T. Olive Oil
Peppers/Cucumbers

Workout:  45 Mins. Spinning


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 9, 2007)

Except that that much fat after a while would make me sick it doesnt look too bad to me ..even wiith ( cough cough ) no fruit..depending on what youre drinking through day. What are chix exactly though?


----------



## tucker01 (May 10, 2007)

Chicken


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2007)

I'm carbing up every 3 days and on that day I 2-3 servings of fruit.  Also, my daily green's drink has more fruits and veggies per serving that any of you can eat on any given day 

It's only 70G of fat.  I hardly call that a lot.


----------



## katt (May 10, 2007)

oh - I thought the chix was the vegan chicken ......


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2007)

ewww......


----------



## katt (May 10, 2007)

actually, when I was on my "vegan phase" a while (long while) ago.. I tried it... it's really not that bad....

Or, Maybe it's not that bad because you're used to eating tasteless food


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2007)

I was a vegetarian many moons ago and I couldn't eat that crap even then


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 10, 2007)

Lol. 70 gms of fat to mee, who usually stays under 10, is quiite a bit more than I'm used to .
Is there any parrticular reason for pea protein over other sources?


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2007)

Only 10G of fat?  Wow, that's really unhealthy!  How long have you been doing that and why?

The reason for the pea protein is because I'm allergic to dairy and eggs so no whey or egg protein and I refuse to eat soy.  Every now and then I can have dairy or eggs but when I do, I'd rather eat them than drink them.


----------



## Jodi (May 10, 2007)

New meal plan starting tomorrow or Saturday

Meal 1:
Green's First
Free Form AA's
6 Essence
total: 16G P, 9G F, 7G Carbs

Meal 2:
Pea Protein or occassionaly egg whites
1/2 C. Oat Bran
1 T. Ground Flax Seeds
1 tsp. Udo's
totals:  22P, 11F, 35C

Meal 3:
3 oz. Chix or Tuna
Spring Greens
Cucumber
peppers
tomatoes
1 T. Olive Oil
Totals:  20P, 16F, 14C

Meal 4:
Pea Protein or occasional cottage cheese
1 T. Ground Flax
1 tsp. Udo's
1 Apple or Berries
Totals:  14P, 8F, 25C

Meal 5:
Salmon, (beef or chix or other seafood)
Green Beans
Totals:  32P, 14F, 10C

Meal 6:
FF AA's
Liquid Amino's
No fats because the goal is getting the AA's into the blood stream fast.
Totals:  23P, 1F, 1C

Daily Totals:
Cals:  1400
Protein:  128
Fat:  60
Carbs:  90
Fiber:  26


----------



## katt (May 11, 2007)

Your new plan looks great Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (May 13, 2007)

Today's Workout:

10 mins. Warmup on Arc Trainer
3 Sets DB Press:  40x10
3 Sets TBar Row:  55x10
3 Sets Leg Press:  360x10
3 Sets 1 Leg Curl:  15x10
3 Sets Seated lateral raise:  10x10
3 Sets Pike:  30 seconds


----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 13, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Only 10G of fat?  Wow, that's really unhealthy!  How long have you been doing that and why?
> 
> The reason for the pea protein is because I'm allergic to dairy and eggs so no whey or egg protein and I refuse to eat soy.  Every now and then I can have dairy or eggs but when I do, I'd rather eat them than drink them.




yeears and yeears Jodi...

It depends with whatelse you do along side it to how unhealthy it is though.! I think 70fat gmsaday is ...bloody whatevvvvvvvA!.. but whatever. I can see your chem and it looks okay. i'm just personally not a big fat fan. ..but okay. i'm glad youre being sensible thesedays and easing up a little exercise wise.. good planning 99. .. considering youre a mod with good rep, I like that. I don't like soy neither.. for looads of reasons. I might even try onn the pea protein if I come across it, thx for the penny. really. thx . I might not hear this stuff elsewhere.. vise versa maybe.

BtL.


----------



## katt (May 14, 2007)

Nice Jodi -  You're able to do weights again?


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> yeears and yeears Jodi...
> 
> It depends with whatelse you do along side it to how unhealthy it is though.! I think 70fat gmsaday is ...bloody whatevvvvvvvA!.. but whatever. I can see your chem and it looks okay. i'm just personally not a big fat fan. ..but okay. i'm glad youre being sensible thesedays and easing up a little exercise wise.. good planning 99. .. considering youre a mod with good rep, I like that. I don't like soy neither.. for looads of reasons. I might even try onn the pea protein if I come across it, thx for the penny. really. thx . I might not hear this stuff elsewhere.. vise versa maybe.
> 
> BtL.


Your body requires a certain amount of fats to stay healthy.  That's why they are called essential fats   Your body can't produce them and needs these fats.

The pea protein isn't that bad.  It's not good as whey and your flavor choices are limited but it's ok.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice Jodi -  You're able to do weights again?


As long as I keep things easy and don't start lifting 5x week again I'm ok.  2-3x week easy full body workouts is about all I can do right now.  I can even start throwing in some more intense cardio a couple times a week now.


----------



## Jodi (May 14, 2007)

Workout:  1 hour Pilates

I started making my own homemade yogurt (and greek yogurt).  Man this stuff is the best!


----------



## tucker01 (May 15, 2007)

how did you do that?


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2007)

Very easy!

Scald milk (approx 185 degrees) then let it cool to 110 degrees.  Add in 1/2 C. plain fat free good quality yogurt and stir.  Cover tightly and place on a heating pad on low for 12 hours.  Then put it in the fridge to chill for 5 hours.  I made a big batch yesterday and cant wait to eat it 

So then you use your current yogurt (1/2 C.) that you make as your next starter and you never have to buy yogurt.

If you want greek yogurt........place a piece of cheesecloth in a strainer with a bowl under it, scoop in the yogurt and twist off the cheesecloth and the excess will run into the bowl and then put it in the fridge.  An hour or so later, you have greek yogurt.


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 15, 2007)

Jodi,

If you had a son or daughter who is just as serious as you are in terms of having a healthy lifestyle, would you cook for him/her and prepare their meals according to their specific goals or would you make him/her do it on their own?

(and by that, i mean a son or daughter who is 16-21 years old)


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2007)

First of all, I will NEVER have children.  NEVER I tell you NEVER!  I'd rather lose an arm than bear a child.  Don't get me wrong, I love children but no way in hell do I want them for myself.

Given that, yes I would cook for them.  I cook for Dante and he's sort of like a child


----------



## shiznit2169 (May 15, 2007)

Don't want to experience giving birth or you just don't want to deal with the temper tantrums


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2007)

Both!  I was not designed to be a mother.  I learned this at a very young age.  I don't have the time nor the patience for children and I would be a horrible mother.  I love my doggies and that's about as close to motherhood as I will ever be.  I love playing and spoiling my nieces and I have fun with them but my patience is thin.  Too bad more women didn't realize that they weren't cut out for motherhood.  There would be a lot less abused and mistreated children in this world.


----------



## tucker01 (May 15, 2007)

It is good that you realize that.  There are lot of retards out there, that think they are just out there to reproduce.

Children are not a mandate of our life.  But I love kids.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 15, 2007)

have ur energy levels returned yet? there a several things i can think of that would be attributing to this, as I am currently going through the same thing for the past 3 years: 1.candida. A lot of people swear this off, but u don
t need to be hit hard like I was. It drains all ur energy, kills ur sex drive, gives u food allergies to just about everything except vegetables and lean protein, gives u insomnia, unexplained depression and inability to concentrate. The only way known to beat it is absolutely no gluten/grains or sugar...2. lyme disease: even people who don't test positive still have it...and the chances of beating it are slim to none. stengthening the immune system and going on the salt/c protocol are the only things i can suggest for that..3. u have some kind of std or virus that is just draining the shit out of you


hope all thathelped


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2007)

OTB - We already know what is causing everything but thank you.  I dont have candida or lyme disease and I certainly don't have an std.  What I have is protein deficiency due to malabsorption, vitamin and mineral deficiency due to malabsorption, adrenal fatigue and hashimotos thyroiditis.

My fatigue has been getting better and the medications are working.  It just takes time now.


----------



## Jodi (May 15, 2007)

Workout:

10 mins warmup
3 Sets Chest Flys:  40x10
3 Sets BB Rows:  75x10
3 Sets Back Squats:  95x10
3 Sets 1 Leg SLDL:  20x10
3 Sets HS Overhead Press:  40x10
3 Sets Hammer Curls:  17.5x10
3 Sets Kickbacks:  12.5x10


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2007)

30 mins. Elliptical.

 What an exciting journal I have.


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

What do you expect from a heatless bitch.


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2007)




----------



## Blooming Lotus (May 16, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> have ur energy levels returned yet? there a several things i can think of that would be attributing to this, as I am currently going through the same thing for the past 3 years: 1.candida. A lot of people swear this off, but u don
> t need to be hit hard like I was. It drains all ur energy, kills ur sex drive, gives u food allergies to just about everything except vegetables and lean protein, gives u insomnia, unexplained depression and inability to concentrate. The only way known to beat it is absolutely no gluten/grains or sugar...2. lyme disease: even people who don't test positive still have it...and the chances of beating it are slim to none. stengthening the immune system and going on the salt/c protocol are the only things i can suggest for that..3. u have some kind of std or virus that is just draining the shit out of you
> 
> 
> hope all thathelped



wow!.. no grains at all is a pretty big call!..any sugar overload is drama really.

lol btw. we might not be commenting but I liike what you're doing atm considering. cheers


----------



## Double D (May 16, 2007)

Jodi said:


>



Just kidding Jodi, you know I got all the love in the world for ya.


----------



## oaktownboy (May 16, 2007)

can u tell me everything u are currently taking jodi? i also burnt myself out from a year of nonstop stress and dieting for a competition..i have hypothyroidism food allergies candida [supposedly] and i have basically given up as the doctors cannot figure out what it is..i burnt myself out so to speak...


----------



## Jodi (May 16, 2007)

My problems are complety different than your OTB   My ND is great and we've figure out all my problems.  Now it's just a slow going treatments.

Here is my supplement regime.  I don't know how it will help you though.....

Supplements:
2G EPA/DHA
Evening Primrose
1 Tbls Udo's Oil
2 T. Ground Flax Seeds
Pea Protein
KRALA
DHEA
Pregnenlernone
Liquid B's
6-10G of Vit C per day
Multi-Vit
Multi-Mineral
Natural Calm for additional magnesium (650mg citrate)
1200 IU Vit E
T4/T3 combo
Sublingual natural progesterone
Sublingual B12
2000 IU Vit D
High Doses Probiotics 
HCL with every meal
Digestive Enzymes with every meal
SAME 400mg per day
20G 2x per day of Glutamine for intestinal permiability


----------



## oaktownboy (May 17, 2007)

can u ask ur ND to recommend one in northern california?


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2007)

oaktownboy said:


> can u ask ur ND to recommend one in northern california?


I will ask.


----------



## Jodi (May 20, 2007)

Yesterday's Workout:

3 Sets HS Chest:  90x10
3 Sets HS Pulldown:  90x10
3 Sets Leg Press:  270x10
3 Sets Seated Hams:  70x10
3 Sets HS Overhead:  70x10
3 Sets Hammer Curls:  20x10
3 Sets Kickbacks:  20x10
3 Sets Pikes:  30 secs.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 16, 2007)

So after chatting with another member via PM's the other day, I decided to switch back to bodypart training for a bit.  I'm starting to come to the conclusion that in order for me to increase my metabolism again, I need to pack on the muscle again.  I don't have the type of body, nor the genetics, to be a thin swimsuit type girl.  I have the physique that was made for building muscle and it's about the only damn thing I'm good at, other than swimming.  Speaking of swimming, P, I think I found a swim team to join in Chandler 

I'm more of a higher volume type person.  I know this goes against what most people here think but I know my body and this was the only way I can ever get into shape and raise my metabolism again.  I got the thumbs up from my ND to lift as I please again so I'm going back 5 days a week for bodypart lifting.  Who knows, I change my mind so often about what I want to do but this will be this week's flavor.


Anyway, so I started with chest today.

4 Sets Flat Bench:  65x10, 75x8, 85x6, 95x6

Superset
3 Sets DB Press:  35x8, 8, 8 
3 Sets DB Flys:  20x10, 25x10, 8

Superset
3 Sets CG Bench:  45x10, 10, 10
3 Sets DB Pullovers:  25x10, 10, 10

2 Sets Chest Dips:  2, 2  (very weak here)


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 17, 2007)

good job. 

Oh and by the way.  P will only be joining a synchronized swim team.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jun 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> OTB - We already know what is causing everything but thank you.  I dont have candida or lyme disease and I certainly don't have an std.  What I have is protein deficiency due to malabsorption, vitamin and mineral deficiency due to malabsorption, adrenal fatigue and hashimotos thyroiditis.
> 
> My fatigue has been getting better and the medications are working.  It just takes time now.




What's with the protein malabsorbtion ?? Have you considred bringing in some dry red wine or something like condensed fruit sticks ( in the kids lunch-muchies aisle at your supermarket)  to help that out??.. what d'you thiink the reason for that is???  sounds shitty jodi.. without protein uptake.. I get screwed pretty quickly.. .. speccially trying to workout.. brave lady..  but erm.... do you know whyy it's not absorbing??

Blooming lotus.


----------



## P-funk (Jun 17, 2007)

curious why you think that training body parts would raise your metabolism more than training large muscle groups 3-4 times a week?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> What's with the protein malabsorbtion ?? Have you considred bringing in some dry red wine or something like condensed fruit sticks ( in the kids lunch-muchies aisle at your supermarket)  to help that out??.. what d'you thiink the reason for that is???  sounds shitty jodi.. without protein uptake.. I get screwed pretty quickly.. .. speccially trying to workout.. brave lady..  but erm.... do you know whyy it's not absorbing??
> 
> Blooming lotus.


Years and years of digestive issues is the reason.  I have intestinal permeability and it takes time for that to heal.  I use HCL and digestive enzymes to help absorption.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2007)

P-funk said:


> curious why you think that training body parts would raise your metabolism more than training large muscle groups 3-4 times a week?


I don't necessarily believe that at all.  I just seem to do better when I do bodyparts.  Right now it's easier to back to what has worked for me in the past.  It also gets my ass in the gym 5 days a week.  When I do full body or upper and lower or push pull, it's like a little voice tells me "it's ok if you don't go to the gym today, you already worked out your whole body this week".  So by doing bodyparts, I know I have to go to the gym and I can't come up with excuses or each bodypart won't get worked out that week.  

Another thing I notice when I do the other is that I don't have the strength to lift as heavy as I like due to muscle groups being worked out a few times a week.

I know it's probably all in my head but hey, it's what I have to do for now.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 17, 2007)

Back Day

2 Sets WG Chin Ups:  2, 2 (need to work on this  )

Superset
3 Sets BB Row:  75x8, 85x8, 85x8
3 Sets WG Lat Pulldown:  85x8, 8, 8

4 Sets TBar Row:  45x10, 55x8, 65x6, 75x6
3 Sets Cable Rows:  75x12, 80x10, 85x8

Superset
3 Sets Straight Arm Pulldown:  50x12, 15, 55x12
3 Sets Hypers:  15, 15, 12

Ab & Core Work


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jun 17, 2007)

Whatever you have to do get through workout wise i suppose.. under the circumstances.. I think you're right though about bio-thermy and metabolism and volume.. maybe just different energy systems at work both together and separately .. there were studies from some uni or other recently published about that in regard to spot reduction and isolated friction for increasing localised "metabolism" ( which cleearly is not the word I'm looking for)..  whiich is also clearly different to the energy system that would fire and go on a low burn when working with bigger weights only a few times a week.. probably also to do with insulin and the way each regime needs to be fed ..

There's some pretty good information I came across quiite a while ago that's been floating  about eating to increase natural hgrh production - which of course would grossly expediate your tissue and hormonal recovery .. which produces all the stuff you need to metabolise properly and  I hope you don't mind me saying, but your system sounds like it was reeeally dry and leeched back there.. not that I can neccessarily talk like I didn't do the same to myself over christmas for a quick humility lesson in some old fashioned mortality .. too much fun 

anyway, I wiill come back and give you that information. It's a little different to what you're doing atm and pretty low on carbs so I'm not sure you'll love it but just for fun and kicks I 'll do it anyway.

cheers.

Blooming tianshi lotus.

p.s. I see you're bringing back some weight into your regime. If you think you're up to it then good on you.. .. sounds like whatever it iis you're doing is going nicely  .


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Awesome....a workout entry. And a good one at that!


----------



## butterfly (Jun 18, 2007)

Just dropping by to say H!

One of these days  I'll get back in the gym


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2007)

Blooming Lotus said:


> Whatever you have to do get through workout wise i suppose.. under the circumstances.. I think you're right though about bio-thermy and metabolism and volume.. maybe just different energy systems at work both together and separately .. there were studies from some uni or other recently published about that in regard to spot reduction and isolated friction for increasing localised "metabolism" ( which cleearly is not the word I'm looking for)..  whiich is also clearly different to the energy system that would fire and go on a low burn when working with bigger weights only a few times a week.. probably also to do with insulin and the way each regime needs to be fed ..
> 
> There's some pretty good information I came across quiite a while ago that's been floating  about eating to increase natural hgrh production - which of course would grossly expediate your tissue and hormonal recovery .. which produces all the stuff you need to metabolise properly and  I hope you don't mind me saying, but your system sounds like it was reeeally dry and leeched back there.. not that I can neccessarily talk like I didn't do the same to myself over christmas for a quick humility lesson in some old fashioned mortality .. too much fun
> 
> ...


Interesting........yeah I'd like to see those studies that you are talking about


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Awesome....a workout entry. And a good one at that!


HAHAH don't hold your breath.  I'm not that good at keeping up with journals


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)

Oh dont I know it....


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2007)

butterfly said:


> Just dropping by to say H!
> 
> One of these days  I'll get back in the gym


Hi Ann   Won't you stick around more?  There are so few women here anymore.  I hope you have been well.  Fade popped in here a few months back but left just as fast.  You both need to come around more often.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2007)

Double D said:


> Oh dont I know it....



 Thanks for the encouragement.


----------



## Double D (Jun 18, 2007)




----------



## P-funk (Jun 18, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I don't necessarily believe that at all.  I just seem to do better when I do bodyparts.  Right now it's easier to back to what has worked for me in the past.  It also gets my ass in the gym 5 days a week.  When I do full body or upper and lower or push pull, it's like a little voice tells me "it's ok if you don't go to the gym today, you already worked out your whole body this week".  So by doing bodyparts, I know I have to go to the gym and I can't come up with excuses or each bodypart won't get worked out that week.
> 
> Another thing I notice when I do the other is that I don't have the strength to lift as heavy as I like due to muscle groups being worked out a few times a week.
> 
> I know it's probably all in my head but hey, it's what I have to do for now.



eh....i don't know if it is in your head.....i think you might not give youself enough time on one thing before you change your mind.  it takes weeks for adaptations to take place.  nothing happens over night.

in regard to more training......there are a ton of ways to break up the body and make things way more metabolic and increase higher amounts of mechanical work.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 18, 2007)

P-funk said:


> eh....i don't know if it is in your head.....i think you might not give youself enough time on one thing before you change your mind.  it takes weeks for adaptations to take place.  nothing happens over night.
> 
> in regard to more training......there are a ton of ways to break up the body and make things way more metabolic and increase higher amounts of mechanical work.


I follow things through.....6-8 weeks at a time so I think I'm giving myself enough time.  When I say change my mind, I mean what I want to do..goals.


----------



## tucker01 (Jun 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Thanks for the encouragement.



Here's encouragement.  You are a heck of a lot better at it then me


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Here's encouragement.  You are a heck of a lot better at it then me


You use to be good at journaling like me.  What the hell happened to us?


----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

Legs

5 Sets Squats:  95x10, 115x8, 125x6, 115x12, 105x15

Superset
3 Sets SLDL:  95x10, 10, 10
3 Sets Seated Leg Curl:  85x12, 12, 90x12

4 Sets Leg Ext:  40x18, 55x15, 70x12, Dropset: 85x9, 70x4, 55x5, 40x6 (i couldn't walk after this)

SuperSet
3 Sets Toe Press:  90x10, 10, 10
3 Sets Calf Press:  90x10, 10, 10

LOTS LOTS LOTS Stretching


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (Jun 19, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


>


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jun 19, 2007)

Jodi said:


>


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


>


I hope you have been well


----------



## Jodi (Jun 20, 2007)

Shoulders:

2 Sets Rotators:  5x12, 12
4 Sets Seated Press:  15x12, 35x10, 45x8, 55x6

Superset
3 Sets DB Shrugs:  30x15, 35x15, 40x15
3 Sets Upright Rows:  45x10, 10 10

3 Sets Reverse Pec Deck:  45x10, 55x10, 60x10

3 Sets Bicycle Crunch:  50, 40, 30
3 Sets Leg Raise:  10, 10, 10


----------



## Double D (Jun 20, 2007)

Your workouts are lookin better all the time.


----------



## Jodi (Jun 21, 2007)

Thanks


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2007)

Alright, so I told you all that wouldn't last long 

New program 

I have joined a competitive swim team.  Tomorrow is my first real practice with my new coach.  I've met with her once so she could get an idea of where to place me on the team.  Seems that with some work on my form and board workouts to work on my kicking I should be good to start competing in August!  I guess I haven't lost too much of it over the past 17 years afterall.

I have a pretty hefty training schedule ahead of me.  1.5 hours 6 days a week. My swim workouts won't be until 6:30 at night so this gives me 2.5 hours after work to go to the gym and throw a couple full body workouts in a week.  I'm thinking 2 ought to be good.  I'm so excited to start tomorrow.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2007)

sounds like fun.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2007)

If you like swimming   You think 2 full body w/o should be good?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2007)

yea, i think so.

I would try not to do it before swimming, since that is the priority and you don't want to go in there with heavy legs and arms.  it will greatly hinder your performance in the pool.

i would focus on doing lots of scapular stabilizer work to prevent shoulder problems and postural problems that are brought on by swimming and doing everything anteroir and internally rotated.  usually swimmers have poor posture and shoulder issues.

work on leg strength as it is important in the start of the race and the push off the walls.  also, light plyos may help with your explosiveness at the start and pushing during the kick turn.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2007)

Well, some days I will swimming first thing in the morning so I can do a workout in the evening on those days.  

Thanks for the tip on shoulders.  I'll make sure I focus on that during my workouts.

I think board workouts are going to help a lot with my leg strength as well but yeah I defiantly need to work on my legs for endurance and not so much muscularity anymore.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2007)

yea, endurance and power.

5x5 on the box jumps are a great way to develop rate of force production in your legs and enhance your kick.  lunge jump plyos are great too.

siingle leg stuff, like walking lunges are great.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2007)

Box jumps =   LOL!  I will add them in though.  

I already had step ups and walking lunges in my workout plan.   Seeing I'm figuring only 2 days full body workouts a week, I'm going to have to carefully plan out what to do each day.  Do you think I should split them up and have a day based on strength and another on power and speed?


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2007)

Everything I wrote here can apply.  Just sub in plyos for olympic lifts.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2007)

That looks really good for me to use.  I'll have modify a bit because I don't think I should really lift more than 2 days per week.

Thanks as always P


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2007)

yea, no I wouldn't lift 2x's a week with that much swimming, especially if you are preparing for a meet.  In the article I talked about only doing two times a week or three.  two would best for you.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2007)

2 x per weeks it is.  I won't be in a meet at least until the end of the August but I will be swimming 5-6x per week for a min. of 1.5 hours so that's a lot. 

I doubt that even though it's a lot of cardio that I'll lose LBM anyway.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2007)

yea, end of august seems like it is so far away, but in reality, that is only about 8 weeks of preparation!  So it is a lot closer than you think.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2007)

Yeah I know......hopefully my coach can whip me into shape by then so I can do fairly well at the meet.  I'm going to try to race in both  200 meter freestyle and 100 meter breaststroke.  That's what I use to race in before anyway.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2007)

swimming that much, you should be able to develop a good cardio base.....the rest is going to rely totally on how good your technique is.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2007)

I think the technique is what is going to take the longest to achieve.  I can still swim well but swimming distances with perfect form takes a lot.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 1, 2007)

sure it does.....like running distance with perfect form...once you get tired, your technique breaks down and goes to shit really fast.  Then you program poor motor patterns and start compensating with a whole bunch of things that you shouldn't be.  

Then you end up in physical therapy like all the other marathoners who decided to run, but had no hip strength and never learned how to build a base and develop good technique...haha


----------



## Jodi (Jul 1, 2007)

P-funk said:


> sure it does.....like running distance with perfect form...once you get tired, your technique breaks down and goes to shit really fast.  Then you program poor motor patterns and start compensating with a whole bunch of things that you shouldn't be.
> 
> Then you end up in physical therapy like all the other marathoners who decided to run, but had no hip strength and never learned how to build a base and develop good technique...haha


Hence the reason I'm going back to swimming instead of running 

I use to be really good and swam the 1500 meter freestyle workouts.  Those were probably my toughest workouts that I've EVER done with anything.  Hopefully I can manage those again with proper technique like I use to.


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 2, 2007)

Good luck with the swimming. Sounds fun.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 2, 2007)

Awesome that sounds like a riot.  Makes me want to start again.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2007)

Thanks   I had no idea there were competitive swim teams for adults.  P told me about it a few weeks ago and I found about 10 teams in Phoenix area.  I was surprised.


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2007)

JOOOOOOOOOOOOODIIIIIIIIIIII, I can't lose weight and keep my gains, HELLLLLLLLLLP!


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2007)

KelJu said:


> JOOOOOOOOOOOOODIIIIIIIIIIII, I can't lose weight and keep my gains, HELLLLLLLLLLP!



so fix your diet and training.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Thanks   I had no idea there were competitive swim teams for adults.  P told me about it a few weeks ago and I found about 10 teams in Phoenix area.  I was surprised.



yea, there are competitive teams for adults in just about any sport you can think of....lacrosse, rugby, track, swimming, softball, hockey, soccer, etc..


----------



## KelJu (Jul 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> so fix your diet and training.



That was a private joke. I had been talking to Jodi via email, and bugging her to help me write up a competition diet. 

I wasn't really serious about needing help, my gains are slow, while weight loss is also progressing slowly.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2007)

P-funk said:


> yea, there are competitive teams for adults in just about any sport you can think of....lacrosse, rugby, track, swimming, softball, hockey, soccer, etc..


I guess you just don't hear much about them at all.  

This is the team I joined.  Desert Thunder Aquatics


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2007)

KelJu said:


> That was a private joke. I had been talking to Jodi via email, and bugging her to help me write up a competition diet.
> 
> I wasn't really serious about needing help, my gains are slow, while weight loss is also progressing slowly.




I don't think a competition diet is what you need.  You can lose the weight without torturing yourself.  You just have to have dedication and determination


----------



## Jodi (Jul 2, 2007)

Today's Swimming workout:

Warmup:  400 meter Freestyle - moderate pace, no rest

Workout:
400 meter 3 stroke 1 breath freestyle - moderate pace, rest 15 seconds every 50 meters
200 meter slow freestyle no rest
300 meter 6-1's (6 kicks, 1 stroke) - moderate pace, rest 15 second every 50 meters
200 meter slow freestyle no rest
200 meter 6-1's - rest 15 seconds every 50 meters

2 Drills:
1 200 meters freestyle - moderate no rest
4 50 meters 6-s's - moderate rest 15 second every 50 meters
4 50 meters Freestyle concentrating on keeping kick under water:  15 second rest every 50 meters

Did good on my first day.  The biggest thing is that my kick isn't always underwater so the 6-1's are to work on keeping the kick in the water.

This was hard but it was a lot of fun.  I started getting cramps in my calf towards the end but it was bearable.  I guess this will be the base for my daily drills because my kick out of water is the biggest problem with my form.

Note to self:  Don't forget goggles next time.  My eyes are burning


----------



## Jodi (Jul 3, 2007)

Swimming 7/3/07

Warmup
500 meter freestyle-no rest

Drill 1:  6 Consecutive Sets
1 25 meter 6+1 (5 breath rest)
1 50 meter 6+1 and 6+3 (5 breath rest)
1 75 meter 6+1 and 6+3 and freestyle (5 breath rest)

Drill 2:  4 Consecutive Sets
4 25 meters 3 breath freestyle (5 breath rest)
2 50 meter freestyle focusing on side to side for longer strokes (5 breath rest)
1 100 meter freestyle (5 breath rest)

CoolDown: 6 Consecutive Sets
1 25 meter 6+1 (5 breath rest)
1 25 meter straight arm freestyle (5 breath rest)

Total meters:  2900 meters

I'm really beat from this tonight but it was fun.  My endurance sucks ass right now   I'm sure after a few weeks it won't be so bad but right now it's tough.  Inner thigh and rear delts are feeling it today.  When I got out of the water it was tough to walk right lol.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 5, 2007)

P-funk said:


> sure it does.....like running distance with perfect form...once you get tired, your technique breaks down and goes to shit really fast.  Then you program poor motor patterns and start compensating with a whole bunch of things that you shouldn't be.
> 
> Then you end up in physical therapy like all the other marathoners who decided to run, but had no hip strength and never learned how to build a base and develop good technique...haha




that's where a good solid stretching regime comes in handy ... martial arts  gets like that aswell.. . 7 hrs on the floor for brown belt grading and up to god knows beyond that .. that way when you relax you can condition to relax into the length and get more form for less effort.. works for me at 700 push ups and hrs pon hr of form focussed training anyway..


cool news on the swimming trip . .. considering your last cpl of actuual blog prior to that announcement (and lol at the squat vol btw  ) it 's probably quite a cool way to switch up and take a load off where you to need to and max your program atm.. 

on the lifting though .. have you considered  breaking it up ??.. as in maybe a few target areas for shorter time rather than entire full or half body workouts.. i'm sure you probably get it yourself but unless you  waant that to become part of either your cardio and orr your muscular endurance exercise.. which with a bigger load per time as in full body  , .. you may be more likely to acheive  for your short time investment on it it might be a good idea to be aware of how your body's responding  pretty early on  to be competitive... just a thought anyway.  and sounds fun nonetheless.. 
 thanks for sharing it though because I quite liike to hear when ppl are training smart for their situation...and especially after something like what youu ve been through... really like that.

ooh yeah.. on the plyos..  sky jacks on the box .. fun fun in pheonix .. i like it    

cheers.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 5, 2007)

To be honest, I haven't even attempted to go to they gym.  The swimming is tough and I'm first trying to get use to it before I add in the gym.  I think maybe in a week or so.  My arms, legs, back and especially shoulders are very sore so my first goal is adapt to the swimming


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 5, 2007)

Considering it's something you can do with high intensity much more safely than most other stuff then cool. sounds like a fun time.  the weights and other lvl up stuff 'll just happen when you're ready to bring it in . When i started working toward 700 pushups a day.. my first sesh was 50 on my knees.. x 3 or 6 over the day. what d'you do.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 5, 2007)

Swimming 7/5/07

Warmup
300 Meters Freestyle 
300 Meters 6+1
300 Meters Freestyle

Drill
8 25 Meters -  90% of max:  20 Second rest
8 25 Meters - Slower swims:  5 second rest
8 25 Meters - 90% of max:  15 second rest
8 25 Meters - Slower Swims:  5 Second rest
8 25 Meters - 90% of max:  10 Second rest
8 25 Meters - Slower swims:  5 Second rest

Drill 2: 4 Sets
25 Meter:  3 Count bob breath (deep breath, go under water and exhale slowly - come back up take another deep breath and repeat)
50 Meter:  5 Count bob breath
75 Meter:  7 Count bob breath

Cooldown
300 Meter Straight Arm Freestyle


----------



## katt (Jul 6, 2007)

That is a great workout Jodi - I wish I was a better swimmer


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2007)

Never too late to learn   I learned to swim at a very young age.  t I don't ever remember learning to swim I was that young.  We had a pool growing up so I was a fish half my life anyway


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2007)

No swimming tonight   I went for practice and it was canceled due to a dust storm.  So then I go to the gym because we have a pool there.  I figured I'd do some swimming and some lifting but the damn gym was closed due to AC problems   They have an express gym too but it closes at 7PM and it was 6:40 so by the time I would have arrived there I would have had 10 minutes to workout.  Everything was against me tonight


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 6, 2007)

lol.. all part of the fun  ..

Anyway, i hate to do this to you because I seem to ask you quite a few questions on this thread, howevver, maybe on the tangent of rehab and an eduro switch up, i'm just wondering how long a regime like thiis would typically take you atm???



Jodi said:


> Swimming 7/5/07
> 
> Warmup
> 300 Meters Freestyle
> ...


----------



## Jodi (Jul 6, 2007)

No problem, ask all you want.  I'm just happy if there is anyone that is actually interested in what I'm doing lately 

With proper rest in between drills it's about hour and fifteen to hour and a half.  Yesterday, due to the heat and increase in water temperature it took me 1 hour and 23 minutes to complete.  It was 117 Fahrenheit yesterday so the heat slows you down a bit and the pool it outside.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 7, 2007)

It doesn't sound like that much, as appropriate as it might be regardless if you can eat that, but since you also say you're planning on bringing in some weights it'll be interesting to hear how you feel after a few weeks ..


----------



## Jodi (Jul 7, 2007)

Swimming 7.7.07

Warmup
500 Meter Freestyle

Drill 1:
4 50 meter arrow kicks - 20 second rest
4 50 meter freestyle rotation emphasis - 20 second rest
4 50 meter long arm freestyle - 20 second rest

Putting it all together:
8 50 meters of above drill all together:  Long Arm, rotation and arrow kick

Drill 2:  2 Sets
1 50 Meter 95%
1 100 meter 75%
1 150 meter - 50%
1 200 meter - 95%
1 50 meter - 50%

Cooldown
200 Meter Slow Breatstroke


----------



## Double D (Jul 9, 2007)

I wish I knew what you are talking about, but I got nothin!


----------



## katt (Jul 9, 2007)

Looks good Jodi!  I think I may need to learn to freestyle swim     That's the only part I'm lacking - and I really really want to attempt a beginner triathalon..


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2007)

Double D said:


> I wish I knew what you are talking about, but I got nothin!


  Nobody understands this?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2007)

katt said:


> Looks good Jodi!  I think I may need to learn to freestyle swim     That's the only part I'm lacking - and I really really want to attempt a beginner triathalon..


Freestyle is the most popular.  It's my 2nd favorite.  They changed the breastroke since I was in HS so I have to basically learn a whole new stroke


----------



## Jodi (Jul 9, 2007)

Swimming 7.9.07

Warmup:
8 50 meter freestyle - 20 second rest

Drill 1:
5 minutes Hangs - basically its a dead man's float but without actually attempting to float.  Hold your breath and just bounce there, lift your head slowly for one breath of air and then bob back in.  The trick is to learn buoyancy.

Drill 2: 
4 50 meter
at end of the 200 meters - 5 Hangs
repeat for 4 sets

Drill 3:  Moderate pace - goal was endurance
300 meters
1 minute rest
repeat 4 times

Cooldown:
50 meters with 6 cycles of 6+1
Rest 15 seconds
repeat 4 times


----------



## soxmuscle (Jul 9, 2007)

How long are these swim sessions lasting?  Like everyone else, I wish I could swim in this fashion, but I'm not a good enough swimmer to do anything but your basic laps.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2007)

Depends on the day.  Last nights training was 1 hour and 15 minutes.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2007)

Swimming 7/10/07

Warmup:
200 meter Freestyle - no rest

Drill 1:
1 50 meter swim
1 25 meter 6+1
1 50 meter swim
Rest 20 seconds
Repeat 4 times

Drill 2:
10 minutes Front Glides - learning the streamline push off the wall for efficiency.

Drill 2:
1 100 meter Split Negatives (meaning: 50 meters moderate pace and then 50 meters full speed ahead)
10 seconds rest before 25's
4 25's with Streamline and 10 flutter kick
20 seconds rest
Repeat 4 Times

Cooldown:
100 meters Skulling:  A relaxing motion using the hands in a back and forth motion under the water with a flutter kick.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2007)

Dryland Workout:  6.10.07

3 Sets Pushups:  15
3 Sets Rows: 20x20
3 Sets Overhead Press:  20x20
3 Sets Planks:  30 seconds
3 Sets Medicine ball seated side throw:  8lbsx20
3 Sets Bicycle Crunch:  30
3 Sets Hypers:  BWx15


----------



## ZECH (Jul 10, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I'm just happy if there is anyone that is actually interested in what I'm doing lately



I'm interested, just can't get by often enough to keep up. And since I don't know swimming that well, I'm lost on the exercises too!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Freestyle is the most popular.  It's my 2nd favorite.  They changed the breastroke since I was in HS so I have to basically learn a whole new stroke



Backstroke is where it is at.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2007)

dg806 said:


> I'm interested, just can't get by often enough to keep up. And since I don't know swimming that well, I'm lost on the exercises too!


 I thought I was describing them.......guess not.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Backstroke is where it is at.


That's such a goofy looking stroke.  I'm was never very good at it because I can't stay in a straight line lol.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That's such a goofy looking stroke.  I'm was never very good at it because I can't stay in a straight line lol.



That was and still is a decent stroke for me.  I always sucked at Breast Stroke, what has changed since you were young?

What is your focus with the Swim Team?  short or longer Distances?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2007)

There is a dolphin kick now to start it.  The dip in the water seems lower........I still need to go over it with my coach.  I don't get the dolphin kick though.  

We vary.  Yesterday I swam long course, this morning it was short course.  We will do both.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 10, 2007)

Weird.  That doesn't make sense to me.  Any clips of it?



> _"All vertical and lateral movements of the legs shall be simultaneous. The feet must be turned outward during the propulsive part of the kick movement. A scissors, flutter, or downward butterfly kick is not permitted." __*   Article 101.2.3*_​


----------



## Jodi (Jul 10, 2007)

No I don't.  I just watch a few others do it.  I haven't attempted it yet.  We did a basic frog kick which I think is still used........I'm not sure


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2007)

Swimming 7.11.07

Warmup:
400 Meter Freestyle

Drill 1:
200 Meters 6+1
Rest 1 Minute before Drill 2

Drill 2:
200 Meters Kick Swim (on side, head above water, 1 arm out, 1 arm by side, kicking only)
Rest 1 Minute before Drill 3

Drill 3:
25 6+1
25 Fast Freestyle
No Rest
Repeat 4 times
Rest 1 minute before Drill 4

Drill 4:
25 Meter 6+1
25 meters Freestyle - Concentration: long arms, Kick from hips, moderate pace
20 Seconds Rest
Repeat 5 Times
Rest 1 Minute before Drill 5

Drill 5:
25 Meters 6+1
25 meters Freestyle - Concentration: Kick from hips, exhale underwater, moderate pace
30 Seconds alligator exhales - eyes above water, back against wall, slowly exhaling, come up for air and repeat for 30 seconds
Repeat 5 Times
Rest 3 minutes before Cooldown

Cooldown:
200 Meters Straight Arm swim


----------



## Jodi (Jul 11, 2007)

Dryland Workout:  7.11.07

3 Sets Medicine Ball Slams:  8x10, 10x10, 12x10
3 Sets Jump Squat Jumps:  10, 10, 10
3 Sets 1 Legged DB Deadlift:  20x10, 20x10, 20x10
3 Sets Pushups:  10, 10, 10
3 Sets 1 Arm DB Row:  20x10, 20x10, 20x10, 20x10
4 Sets Rotator Cuffs:  5x15, 5x15, 5x15
3 Sets V-Ups


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2007)

Swimming 7.12.07

Warmup:
400 Meters Freestyle

Drill 1:
25 meters -  counting strokes and focusing on consistency
Rest 15 Seconds
Repeat 16 times

Drill 2:
10 mins. of misc. kick drills

Drill 3:
50 meter
4 kick drills
75 meter
4 kick drills
100 meter 
4 kick drills
125 meter
4 kick drills
150 meter 
4 kick drills
Rest 1 minute
125 meter
4 kick drills
100 meter
4 kick drills
75 meter
4 kick drills
50 meter 
4 kick drills

Cooldown
300 meter skulling


----------



## DOMS (Jul 12, 2007)

Damn...  It looks like you're feeling _a lot_ better!  

Please, please tell me you're feeling better.  Because, that's way more than I can do.  And if you did all of that and are _not_ feeling better...well...my ego just couldn't take it.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2007)

LOL....yeah I'm feeling better.  Still not 100% but better 

Today was actually a relatively lighter day for swimming.  He said I needed a lighter day because I've gone 3 intense days in a row.


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

How long are your swimming workouts Jodi?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2007)

They vary for 1 hour 15 mins to 1 hour 45 mins.


----------



## katt (Jul 12, 2007)

Wow - that's some endurance!


----------



## Witchblade (Jul 12, 2007)

I just noticed you updated your gallery. Looks great, especially your legs and back.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2007)

Thanks   Those are 2006 though.  A couple of months and I'll do some new ones.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 12, 2007)

Intel Chopper being built is on American Chopper on TLC right now.  main02


----------



## Jodi (Jul 13, 2007)

Swimming 7.13.07

Warmup:
200 meter freestyle

Drill 1:
4 50 meter - 15 sec rest
8 25 meters - 15 sec rest

Drill 2:
25 meters - keeping stroke count below 24 - did my best at 21 strokes
Rest 15 Secs.
Repeat 12 times

Drill 3:
1 200 Meter - slow and smooth
Rest 1 Minute
3 100 meters - moderate keeping HR 140-150
30 sec rest in between 100 meters
1 200 Meter - slow and smooth
Rest 1 minute
3 100 meters - moderate to fast - HR 150-160
30 sec. rest in between 100 meters
1 200 Meter - slow and smooth
Rest 1 minute
2 100 meter - fast - HR 160-170

Cooldown
100 meters really really slow

This is the highest amount of meters I've done so far.  It kicked my ass!
Rest


----------



## The Monkey Man (Jul 14, 2007)

I didn't really learn to swim till I was 14yo, when I fell out of a boat - 

I have never learned how to swim properly
I am strong in the water though, which is different from being a good or fast swimmer.


----------



## katt (Jul 14, 2007)

Nice Jodi!

Maybe when I go to visit my daughter you could give me a few pointers???


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2007)

The Monkey Man said:


> I didn't really learn to swim till I was 14yo, when I fell out of a boat -
> 
> I have never learned how to swim properly
> I am strong in the water though, which is different from being a good or fast swimmer.


I learned to swim before I walked   Really, I don't remember learning to swim.  I was told that when I was 1 or so years old they put me in the pool and I was swimming that summer.  Too bad I didn't keep up with all these years because I was really good when I was young.  I won state meets and everything.  I just never looked at it seriously enough when I was young.  My coach back then told my grandparents to push me to go further with it but I just wasn't interested.  I wish I had listened.  Ah well, what's done is done.

I'm suffering now because my endurance and speed suck.  Not to mention my coach told me I'm too muscle bound right now and will need to lose about 20-25lbs lbs of muscle and fat to really make this all worthwhile and be able to compete on a national level.    I've struggled with this thought all week and this morning after swimming with a national level competitor, I want to do it.  

If you really want to learn properly maybe I can show you some time   I'm not perfect by any means but I do fairly well with all things considered.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2007)

katt said:


> Nice Jodi!
> 
> Maybe when I go to visit my daughter you could give me a few pointers???


Sure anytime   I've forgotten how much I love to swim........


----------



## Jodi (Jul 14, 2007)

Swimming:  7.14.07

Warmup:
400 Meter Freestyle

Drill 1
100 Meters - moderate
Rest 20 seconds
Repeat 4 Times
100 Meters - descending
Rest 30 Seconds
Repeat 4 Times

Drill 2:
4 Kick Tunes
50 Meters Swim
Rest 20 Seconds
4 Kick Tunes
75 Meters
Rest 20 Seconds
4 Kick Tunes
100 Meters
Rest 20 Seconds
4 Kick Tunes
125 Meters
Rest 20 Seconds
4 Kick Tunes
150 Meters
Rest 20 Seconds
4 Kick Tunes
125 Meters
Rest 20 Seconds
4 Kick Tunes
100 Meters 
Rest 20 Seconds
4 Kick Tunes
75 Meters
Rest 20 Seconds
4 Kick Tunes
50 Meters
Rest 1 Minute
Repeat

Cooldown:
100 Meters really really slow

Done for the week - tomorrow off!


----------



## JerseyDevil (Jul 15, 2007)

Happy Birthday Jodi!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## katt (Jul 15, 2007)

It's Jodi's birthday??

HAPPY BIRTHDAY!!!!


----------



## Bakerboy (Jul 15, 2007)

Wowzers! Nice job on the swimming Jodi!


----------



## Jodi (Jul 15, 2007)

Thanks everyone 

LOL @ Bakerboy - that's a cute picture.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 16, 2007)

Swimming 7.16.07

Warmup:
200 Meters 
20 sec rest
repeat

Drill 1:
100 Meter Freestyle
no rest
100 Meter 6+1
rest 30 Seconds
Repeat

Drill 2:  It was suppose to be 12 sets but a monsoon cut practice short
75 Meter Freestyle
20 Sec Rest
25 Meters 8+1
Rest 15 Secs.
25 Meter 8+3
Rest 15 Secs
25 Meter Freestyle - All out
Rest 45 Secs
Repeat
I was suppose to do 12 sets but I only completed 4 before the lightning started and I had to get out of the pool

No cooldown unless you consider jumping out of pool for dear life a cooldown


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2007)

Swimming 7.17.07

Warmup:
25 meter freestyle
25 meter 6+1
No Rest
Repeat 8 times with no rest

Drill 1:
Timed Pace swim's
100 meter freestyle:  these were clocking moderate pace swim only, not race pace
Rest 30 Seconds
Repeat 5 times
Average time was 1:50 per 100 Meter   I suck!

Drill 2
25 Meter 8+1
25 Meter Freestyle
25 Meter 8+3
25 Meter Freestyle
25 Meter 12+1
25 Meter Freestyle
25 Meter 12+3
25 Meter Freestyle
Repeat 3 more times

Drill 3:
25 Meters Back Kick - lying on back, arms to side, head slighly above water, flutter kick only
15 Seconds Rest
Repeat 11 more Times

Cooldown
50 meters sculling


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2007)

Dryland:  7.17.07

3 Sets Jump Squats:  10 reps
3 Sets Walking Lunges:  20x15

Giantset:  My coach told me to do this 
3 Sets Arnold Press: 5x20, 5x15, 5x12
3 Sets Scapula Raise:  5x20, 5x15, 5x12
3 Sets Reverse Flys:  5x20, 5x15, 5x12
3 Sets Upright Rowns:  5x20, 5x15, 5x12
3 Sets External Rotators:  5x20, 5x15, 5x12
3 Sets Internal Rotators:  5x20, 5x15, 5x12


----------



## katt (Jul 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Dryland:  7.17.07
> 
> 3 Sets Jump Squats:  10 reps
> 3 Sets Walking Lunges:  20x15
> ...



OMG - I couldn't even imagine how you felt after that giantset.... let alone 3 of them!!!


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Swimming 7.17.07
> 
> 
> Drill 1:
> ...



What is your race time for 100m?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2007)

katt said:


> OMG - I couldn't even imagine how you felt after that giantset.... let alone 3 of them!!!


 It was only 5 pounds


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What is your race time for 100m?


Don't know yet.  He hasn't wanted to time me until I get my technique perfect.  I need to elongate my stroke, I need to rotate a bit more during my stroke and I need to stop kicking from the knee.  Hence all the kick drills today.  Couple weeks and we'll do a timed race drill.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 17, 2007)

Ah cool.  All in the hips your legs are like whips.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2007)

I keep concentrating on elongating stroke and rotation and then I forget about my legs.  I concentrate on kicking properly and then my stroke gets to short   It's only been 2 weeks, I need to be patient.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 17, 2007)

That was why I was wondering what you were focusing on long distance or shorter distances.

With the longer distances your legs do very little till the final lengths.

So the stroke you reach around in front Thumb in water first?
then an S shape pull?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 17, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That was why I was wondering what you were focusing on long distance or shorter distances.
> 
> With the longer distances your legs do very little till the final lengths.
> 
> ...


Yes, S shape pull.  Thumb sort of down in and thumb up coming out of the water.

We are doing both long and short but as you can see we do mostly short for now.  I did a few long distances but not many without rest.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2007)

Swimming 7.18.07

Warmup:
500 Meter Freestyle

Drill 1:
25 Meters Back Kick
25 Meters 6+3
No Rest
Repeat 4 Times

Drill 2:
25 Meters Side Kick 
25 Meters Freestyle
No rest
Repeat 4 Time

Drill 3:
Breathing Drill: 15 Minutes:  This was a mind fuck.  Start in the deep end treading water.  Then as he yells legs, you stop your legs and tread with arms only.  Then he yells arms and you stop treading.  The goal is to stay straight, hands on side, legs straight and you are bobbing like a pencil.  As you bob up, you are allowed to take a breath, however, if you miss your breath, you need to let all your air out, sink the bottom (16ft)count 3 seconds and push up to the top, catch your breath and continue.  Everytime you lose your breath or miss your breath during the bob up, you have to sink.  It really messes with your mind but it helps concentrate on bouyancy, breathing and slowing your heart rate down.

Drill 4:
100 Meter Swim 90% concentrating on breathing and heart rate

Cooldown:
300 Meter Freestyle


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2007)

Dryland Workout:  7.18.07

3 Sets PushUps: 20
3 Sets Flys on Ball:  20x20
3 Sets DB Row:  20x20
3 Sets 1 Legged Deadlifts: 10x20
3 Sets Bridges: 20
3 Sets Internal Rotators: 15
3 Sets External Rotators:  15


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Drill 3:
> Breathing Drill: 15 Minutes:  This was a mind fuck.  Start in the deep end treading water.  Then as he yells legs, you stop your legs and tread with arms only.  Then he yells arms and you stop treading.  The goal is to stay straight, hands on side, legs straight and you are bobbing like a pencil.  As you bob up, you are allowed to take a breath, however, if you miss your breath, you need to let all your air out, sink the bottom (16ft)count 3 seconds and push up to the top, catch your breath and continue.  Everytime you lose your breath or miss your breath during the bob up, you have to sink.  It really messes with your mind but it helps concentrate on bouyancy, breathing and slowing your heart rate down.



Damn that is pretty twisted.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2007)

Yeah but now that's it's over I can really see the benefit of it.


----------



## katt (Jul 18, 2007)

ok I don't know if I would make it through the breathing drill.... I think I would tend to freak out


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Jul 18, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I keep concentrating on elongating stroke and rotation and then I forget about my legs.  I concentrate on kicking properly and then my stroke gets to short   It's only been 2 weeks, I need to be patient.




have you seen pilates helicopter legs ed abs?? ... they're quite good for co-orindation to that effect and if you throw in some bicycle ab arms for a few shorts sets each way on dryland a day - you'll probably find it'd help.. if it's no good to you then I apologise.

Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2007)

No I'm not sure what those are 

Any advice is always welcomed


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2007)

I'd advise..... that Canadians rule


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I'd advise..... that Canadians rule


 I thought you were going to give up comedy..................


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 18, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I thought you were going to give up comedy..................



And I am not even drinking.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 18, 2007)




----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2007)

Swimming 7.19.07

Warmup:
25 Meters Freestyle
25 Meters 6+1
No Rest
Repeat 8 times

Drill 1:
Breathing Drill:  5 Mins.
100 Meters w/ 4 balance ups

Drill 2:
Breathing Drill 10 Mins.
150 Meters w/ 6 balance ups

Drill 3:
Breathing Drill 10 Mins.
200 Meters w/ 8 balance ups

Drill 4:
250 Meters Freestyle
75 meters with 3 balance ups

Cooldown
100 Meters


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2007)

Dryland Workout:  7.19.07

3 Sets External Rotators
3 Sets Internal Rotators
3 Sets Bicep Curls:  10x15
3 Sets Kickbacks:  10x15
3 Sets Arm Circles:  3x20
3 Sets Planks:  30 secs each
3 Sets Bicycle Crunch:  25
3 Sets Ball Jacknives:  10
3 Sets Birddog:  Held 5 secs. 10 reps each side


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 19, 2007)

All you do is Freestyle?

What are balance ups?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2007)

For a few more weeks yes.  It's the basic stroke so that's all he has me do for now as we work on mechanics with breathing, balancing, kicking etc....  Once all that is in place we'll add in other strokes.


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Hey Jodi - have you ever wanted to do a triathalon???  I know you trained for the marathon, but they do have "mini" triathalons out there, and being such a good swimmer like you are.....


----------



## Jodi (Jul 19, 2007)

Nah I won't do that, well by myself anyway.  Ivonne and I were talking about doing one together.  She can do the running and I'll swim and cycle.  I really can't run anymore


----------



## katt (Jul 19, 2007)

Yeah, they did a team thing here I think last year, where one person swam, another person biked and the third person ran.. that would be awesome.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> All you do is Freestyle?
> * What are balance ups?*


**


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2007)

Sorry missed that 

When you do a push off in a streamline and you stay in that position until your balanced body has floated to the surface, then you start your swim.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 20, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Sorry missed that
> 
> When you do a push off in a streamline and you stay in that position until your balanced body has floated to the surface, then you start your swim.



Ah like after your flipturn.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ah like after your flipturn.


Yup, except you wait until you are completely balanced in your streamline position and floated to the surface before you swim.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 20, 2007)

Swimming 7.20.07

Warmup:
300 Meters Freestyle

Dril 1:
25 Meters Sculling @ hip
25 Meters Swim
25 Meters Sculling @ hip
25 Meters swim
25 Meters Sculling @ chest level
25 Meters swim
25 Meters Sculling above head
25 Meters Swim

Drill 2:
25 Meters Sculling @ hit
25 Meters Swim
25 Meters Sculling @ chest
50 Meters Swim
25 Meters Sculling above head
75 Meters Swim
25 Meters Sculling @ hip
100 Meters Swim
Repeat 3 Times


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2007)

Swimming 7.21.07

Just a mix of a bunch of stuff.  About 90 minutes worth.

I found out I have a slightly elevated scapula   I don't know what to do to fix that.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2007)

anterior tilt to your scapula?  Or elevated as in a shrugged position.  Who gave you this piece of info and how did they determine it?

You probably have an anterior tilt to your scapula jsut from looking at your posture.  Strech pec minor and internal rotators, strengthen serratus anterior and scapular depressors.


How was the clinic? I would have gone if it weren't hands on.  I had no interest in getting in a pool.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2007)

also, t-spine mobilizations on the foam roller.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2007)

P-funk said:


> anterior tilt to your scapula?  Or elevated as in a shrugged position.  Who gave you this piece of info and how did they determine it?
> 
> You probably have an anterior tilt to your scapula jsut from looking at your posture.  Strech pec minor and internal rotators, strengthen serratus anterior and scapular depressors.
> 
> ...


My left rotator has been hurting a bit so my coach had me move my arm around a bit while he felt my shoulder area.  He said it feels like something is pinched and said to go get a message.  So I went to a sports message therapist (who by the way digs deeper than any message therapist I've ever been too ) and she said she feels like it's slightly elevated, no positive though.  She did a lot of work on it and it felt better until I swam again .  I think I'll make an appt with my chiro too.

You didn't have to go swimming, you could have sat an listened.   I didn't go.  It was free for me and friends but that's only if I brought someone with me otherwise I would have had to pay $20.00.  Not my coaches doing because he was doing the clinic for a tri-althetes team around here.  It was the triathletes team that was charging unless you had affiliation (such as my coach) and brought friends.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> My left rotator has been hurting a bit so my coach had me move my arm around a bit while he felt my shoulder area.  He said it feels like something is pinched and said to go get a message.  So I went to a sports message therapist (who by the way digs deeper than any message therapist I've ever been too ) and she said she feels like it's slightly elevated, no positive though.  She did a lot of work on it and it felt better until I swam again .  I think I'll make an appt with my chiro too.
> 
> You didn't have to go swimming, you could have sat an listened.   I didn't go.  It was free for me and friends but that's only if I brought someone with me otherwise I would have had to pay $20.00.  Not my coaches doing because he was doing the clinic for a tri-althetes team around here.  It was the triathletes team that was charging unless you had affiliation (such as my coach) and brought friends.



Your shoulder posture is poor and you are doing a lot of swimming, which doesn't help the problem (and the tissue overload makes it worse).  I wouldn't swim again and I would try and get an evaluation with a physical therapist.

your resistance training needs to address these imbalances so that you can fix them.

How does your coach determine the amount of volume you are doing in the water and how does he make increases.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2007)

P-funk said:


> Your shoulder posture is poor and you are doing a lot of swimming, which doesn't help the problem (and the tissue overload makes it worse).  I wouldn't swim again and I would try and get an evaluation with a physical therapist.
> 
> your resistance training needs to address these imbalances so that you can fix them.
> 
> How does your coach determine the amount of volume you are doing in the water and how does he make increases.


I will make an appt with a physical therapist this week.  I will have to find out what my insurance will cover.  Any good recommendations in the chandler area?  Will the physical therapists help determine exercises I need for it?

My coach said I can come swim but he's going to work on legs and kicking technique and breathing techniques with me with me until my shoulder is better.

I'm not sure how he determines.  He does these little tests with me and from there will determine my workload and what we need to work on.


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I will make an appt with a physical therapist this week.  I will have to find out what my insurance will cover.  Any good recommendations in the chandler area?  Will the physical therapists help determine exercises I need for it?
> 
> *I would go with physiotherapy.  They are near ASU.  They do ASTYM techniques there, which should help quicken recovery.  Yes, they give you exercises and a home exercise program.*
> 
> ...



answeres in bold.

What is your coaches background and/or his degree in?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2007)

It looks like my insurance has unlimited visits to an in-network physical therapy place.  I'll have to look if that one is covered.

here is my coaches bio:

Bryan started in September 2003 and is currently the General Manager. Bryan brings sixteen (16) years of professional aquatic experience as a Pool Manager and Aquatics Director. His experience includes positions as Head Swim Coach at Pullman High School, Spokane Waves Aquatic Association, Stephen Wise Aquatic Team, Whitworth College, as well as assistant coach for Desert Thunder Aquatic Club.

Bryan completed studies in Kinesiology at Whitworth College in Spokane, WA. He began to apply his expertise in education and development of swimming athletes. He is a certified coach with United States Swimming. From 2000 to 2005, Bryan attended and contributed to the Boomer and Paradigm Clinics at the Olympic Training Centers. During this time, he had the opportunity to work and discuss with some of the greatest swimmers and coaches in the world on issues concerning aquatic development for infants through elite level competitive swimmers.


----------



## Jodi (Jul 22, 2007)

It doesn't look like that place is covered under my insurance


----------



## P-funk (Jul 22, 2007)

that sucks.  i am not sure of any other PT places around this part of town.  There is an STI over here also.


----------



## tucker01 (Jul 26, 2007)

What is happening?  How's things?


----------



## Jodi (Jul 26, 2007)

Things are great!  Still swimming a lot, just focusing more on kicking and less on stroke techniques.  I see that PT place that PFunk mentioned on Weds.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2007)

I had my appointment today with Physiotherapy.  I have a rotator impingement.  Nothing major though but I'll be going 2x per week for a few weeks to fix.  He did heat, soft tissue, exercises, stim and ice.

Swimming will still be kick drills and breathing drills.  It's getting boring because I can't do any overhead stuff but I'm not stopping


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2007)

Who did you see?  Will they be doing any ASTYM (pronounced A-stim) on you?  I believe the therapists there are all certified in it.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 1, 2007)

The therapist I saw was Ray Ibarra.  He didn't mention anything about ASTYM.  They used a stim machine.


----------



## P-funk (Aug 1, 2007)

Two totally different things.


----------



## Blooming Lotus (Aug 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> My left rotator has been hurting a bit so my coach had me move my arm around a bit while he felt my shoulder area.  He said it feels like something is pinched and said to go get a message.  So I went to a sports message therapist (who by the way digs deeper than any message therapist I've ever been too ) and she said she feels like it's slightly elevated, no positive though.  She did a lot of work on it and it felt better until I swam again .  I think I'll make an appt with my chiro too.
> 
> You didn't have to go swimming, you could have sat an listened.   I didn't go.  It was free for me and friends but that's only if I brought someone with me otherwise I would have had to pay $20.00.  Not my coaches doing because he was doing the clinic for a tri-althetes team around here.  It was the triathletes team that was charging unless you had affiliation (such as my coach) and brought friends.




hmmm...clearly we're on great terms here, but try a left sided supernation  then drop your shoulder onto it and extend your spine up from the bottom by dropping hands to a v-hold stabilisation and losen your spine up until it resettles. i think you over exaggerated a stroke rom .. likely freestyle and just popped the thing out..  if it happens again just perform the same exaggerated motion in rvs or half way to get to nuetral and resettle your spine. If you extend your arm out to the side like for a bicep stretch , then rotate to supine, extend the other one separately after and bring them overhead to a high clap then shake out..  first side one at a time  then down both together.. .easy quick fix. A lateral lean and or with twist  and a ear to shoulder but not so far tilt while your joints are open or back  in nuetral and back the other way with or without another supernation might help aswell.
Visit mine and i visit yours. 
Are we tight or what!??! 
Blooming tianshi lotus.


----------



## Fitgirl70 (Aug 2, 2007)

Jodi, hope you're feeling okay.  OUCH!!!

Glad you're getting your therapy though.  You'll be back to normal in no time!!


----------



## The Monkey Man (Aug 2, 2007)

Jodi said:


> You didn't have to go swimming, you could have sat an listened.  I didn't go. It was free for me and friends but that's only if I brought someone with me otherwise I would have had to pay $20.00. Not my coaches doing because he was doing the clinic for a tri-althetes team around here. It was the triathletes team that was charging unless you had affiliation (such as my coach) and brought friends.


----------



## katt (Aug 2, 2007)

Hi Jodi - just popping in  

Hope your shoulder is better soon


----------



## Jodi (Aug 2, 2007)

Thanks guys but I'll be just fine 

MM - I had no idea you would be interested in it at all.    Sorry, next time he has one I'll call you if you want.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2007)

Still going to therapy.  He said I can start using my arms again by the end of the week but just a little at a time so not to overdo it.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 14, 2007)

So no swimming?


I have started looking into a swim thingy here cause of you


----------



## Jodi (Aug 14, 2007)

I'm swimming.....sort of.  Legs only. 

Cool!  You use to swim, right?


----------



## Witchblade (Aug 14, 2007)

This isn't about your problem exactly, but it's a good read for overall shoulder health anyway with some nice tips for exercises and stretches. Good luck.

Link


----------



## PreMier (Aug 14, 2007)

what'r doin fish?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 14, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I'm swimming.....sort of.  Legs only.
> 
> Cool!  You use to swim, right?



Yep.  They offer either 2,3 or 4 days a week.  I am looking at only 2 cause of hockey.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 16, 2007)

Is there any plans to do some swim meets?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> This isn't about your problem exactly, but it's a good read for overall shoulder health anyway with some nice tips for exercises and stretches. Good luck.
> 
> Link


Thanks Witchblade


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Is there any plans to do some swim meets?


Yes, sometime in the near future


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I'm swimming.....sort of.  Legs only.
> 
> Cool!  You use to swim, right?


Got the ok to swim overhead again just not for the entire practice.  So yesterday I did half overhead and half kick drills.  Today I overslept and missed practice    I'm on call this week and I got called in at 2AM


----------



## PreMier (Aug 16, 2007)

.


----------



## katt (Aug 16, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Got the ok to swim overhead again just not for the entire practice.  So yesterday I did half overhead and half kick drills.  Today I overslept and missed practice    I'm on call this week and I got called in at 2AM



2 AM??  Can I ask .. what do you do for work that gets you called in at this hour?


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2007)

I work in the computer field as a PM.  My group supports about 1000 servers anything from windows, unix, linux, vms.....and we all rotate an on-call schedule, no-one excluded, even my manager.  We have make sure these 1000 servers are running 24x7 for production.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 16, 2007)

PreMier said:


> .


At least I get to swim normal again


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2007)

Swimming Workout:
450 Meter Freestyle Warmup
12 25 meter kick drills
12 25 meter alternating freestyle and 12+1 kick drill
100 meter pencil kick
2 100 meter body dolphin
200 meter Butterfly
2 100 meter breast stroke kick only
200 meter Breast Stroke
2 100 meter back stroke kick only
200 meter Back Stroke
4 100 meter IM
100 meter race pace Freestyle
100 meter freestyle cooldown
100 meter sculling


----------



## vortrit (Aug 21, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Swimming Workout:
> 450 Meter Freestyle Warmup
> 12 25 meter kick drills
> 12 25 meter alternating freestyle and 12+1 kick drill
> ...



Nice looking swim workouts. I've been swimming some. Mostly just doing enough to jack the heart rate up for now.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2007)

Thanks, yeah it was a good one.  I was beat afterwards   Good for you on the swimming.  I love it


----------



## Jodi (Aug 21, 2007)

have a busy swimming week ahead of me so today was swimming and lifting.

Training: Full Body Workout

3 Sets DB Press: 30x12
3 Sets BB Squat 115x12
3 Sets Bent Over BB Row 85x12
3 Set Rack Pulls Deadlift: 95x12
2 Sets Overhead DB Press 25x12
2 Sets Lat Pulldown 75x12
2 Sets Close Grip Pulldown 75x12
2 Sets Tricep Dips BWx12

Cals: 1185


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 22, 2007)

Pea Protein certainly seems to be getting alot of hype with the recent Whey price increases.

Do you still get yours from Dsade?  How much is it?


----------



## vortrit (Aug 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Thanks, yeah it was a good one.  I was beat afterwards   Good for you on the swimming.  I love it




Because of my foot problem running is out for awhile. So, it's just swimming and elliptical and I prefer swimming. We have a free pool here and the kids are going back to school (no crowds in the pool) so I will be swimming for cardio, mostly.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Pea Protein certainly seems to be getting alot of hype with the recent Whey price increases.
> 
> Do you still get yours from Dsade?  How much is it?


No I don't get it from Dsade.  I don't think he ever finished that attempt.

However, trueprotein just started selling some seriously cheap pea protein.  Plus you can select from a ton of flavors PLUS you can choose stevia as the sweetener 

True Protein | High Quality Nutrition and Protein Supplements


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Because of my foot problem running is out for awhile. So, it's just swimming and elliptical and I prefer swimming. We have a free pool here and the kids are going back to school (no crowds in the pool) so I will be swimming for cardio, mostly.


How do you like the cardio factor?  I hear so many people tell me swimming is not the best form of cardio  but I disagree!  I can't actually think of a better form of cardio.


----------



## vortrit (Aug 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> How do you like the cardio factor?  I hear so many people tell me swimming is not the best form of cardio  but I disagree!  I can't actually think of a better form of cardio.



Really? Well, actually for me it's the best form of cardio there is. I can't think of any other things as far as cardio goes that gets my heart rate up at such a quick speed. I used to run all of the time and if I run for half an hour I get my heart rate jacked. I can acomplish that in about 10 minutes of swimming.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 22, 2007)

what the hell is pea protein?  Like pea's the little green things?


----------



## soxmuscle (Aug 22, 2007)

With so few cals, thats a hell of a workout.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 22, 2007)

Jodi said:


> No I don't get it from Dsade.  I don't think he ever finished that attempt.
> 
> However, trueprotein just started selling some seriously cheap pea protein.  Plus you can select from a ton of flavors PLUS you can choose stevia as the sweetener
> 
> True Protein | High Quality Nutrition and Protein Supplements



Ah.

Yeah I noticed TP's Pea protein.  I have been seeing it pop up more in conversation.  I dunno, maybe one day I will work up to it, if prices keep going the way they are.  

Is the flavour that much different?


----------



## katt (Aug 22, 2007)

Hi Jodi..  

I have to ask the same as Iain did... does it taste the same?? I didn't know it came in that many flavors,,, and it is really inexpensive!!


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Really? Well, actually for me it's the best form of cardio there is. I can't think of any other things as far as cardio goes that gets my heart rate up at such a quick speed. I used to run all of the time and if I run for half an hour I get my heart rate jacked. I can acomplish that in about 10 minutes of swimming.


Yeah....I don't know how people can even think that.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2007)

PreMier said:


> what the hell is pea protein?  Like pea's the little green things?


It's made from golden pea kernals


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2007)

soxmuscle said:


> With so few cals, thats a hell of a workout.


Welcome to my hell..........


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Ah.
> 
> Yeah I noticed TP's Pea protein.  I have been seeing it pop up more in conversation.  I dunno, maybe one day I will work up to it, if prices keep going the way they are.
> 
> Is the flavour that much different?


I haven't tried true protein's yet so I can't say on that one.

The flavors are ok, it's the texture.  It's chalky compare to whey.


----------



## Jodi (Aug 22, 2007)

katt said:


> Hi Jodi..
> 
> I have to ask the same as Iain did... does it taste the same?? I didn't know it came in that many flavors,,, and it is really inexpensive!!


It takes come getting use to.  Just remember the first time you drank whey how gross it was.  Now it's quite tasty.  Same goes with the pea protein.  You need that acclimation period.  I've been drinking it for well over a year now so I'm use it.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2007)

Jodi said:


> I haven't tried true protein's yet so I can't say on that one.
> 
> The flavors are ok, it's the texture.  It's chalky compare to whey.



Just like the original whey back in the day. LOL


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2007)

yea, but is the bv high?  It doesnt seem like it would be as good as animal based proteins.. what about the aminos in it?


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2007)

From what I have seen 65.4% is the BV. from at least one supplier.


----------



## PreMier (Aug 23, 2007)

where the bv of whey is 100%.  so in order for that to be cost effective, it would have to be 40% cheaper than whey.. or MORE because you need to eat more of it to get the same amount of protein.

sounds like shit to me


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2007)

Iain - I don't know where you got your number but the Pea Protein is BV of 85.


----------



## tucker01 (Aug 23, 2007)

Hmmm must have been a typo on the site I saw, cause the same product on another site shows 85.4%


----------



## Jodi (Aug 23, 2007)

Yeah it is 85%.  

When my doc first told me to switch to it, I asked her the same question and she told me 85 as well.


----------



## PreMier (Sep 11, 2007)

(insert title of this journal here)


----------



## Jodi (Sep 11, 2007)

Bah, this journal is lame.  Nobody wants to read this and I don't really need to keep a journal to stay on track


----------



## katt (Sep 11, 2007)

I liked your old avatar better.... nothings better than a heartless bitch in my opinion


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 12, 2007)

I did... I liked reading the swimming stuff.

I should start next Monday.

Here is what they have planned.

*Mon. Sept.17              *
wm-up   
200 choice swim
                                                    200 kick
                                                    8x 25 fr drills for stroke length


                                      trans       
4x 50 fr on  1:00/ or 1:15/ or 1:30
                                                              sprint last 15 meters holding str. Length

                                      set          
8x 100  alt. ( fr and choice ) on 2:00 ( adjust # and /or time
                                                                                                                 to lane ability )

  skill
work on back str. as per time left ; through drills over        
                  25 m distances


----------



## PreMier (Sep 12, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Bah, this journal is lame.  Nobody wants to read this and I don't really need to keep a journal to stay on track



if i wasnt interested in reading it, why would i bump it!


----------



## BoneCrusher (Sep 12, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Bah, this journal is lame.  Nobody wants to read this and I don't really need to keep a journal to stay on track


I read it.  I learned a few things here.  People that discuss the various aspects of nutrition are rare in other journals.  Here I get to learn some of that.

Just my .02 Jodi ...


----------



## Jodi (Sep 14, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> I did... I liked reading the swimming stuff.
> 
> I should start next Monday.
> 
> ...



That's awesome Iain!  I hope you enjoy it as much as I do 

I would ease into it.  I don't know the last time you swam like that but it was a long time for me so I slowly had to build up my endurance and stamina for these workouts.  Now it's a piece of cake.  The workouts still kick my ass but I'm not completely dead afterwards 

Here was my training today

600 warmup
200 12+1
200 12+3

25 Build
25 Fast
50 Build
25 Easy
Repeat 4 times

(2) 100 I.M
(10) 100 Meter negative split

400 Warm-down


----------



## PreMier (Sep 15, 2007)

thank you


----------



## tucker01 (Sep 17, 2007)

Jodi said:


> That's awesome Iain!  I hope you enjoy it as much as I do
> 
> I would ease into it.  I don't know the last time you swam like that but it was a long time for me so I slowly had to build up my endurance and stamina for these workouts.  Now it's a piece of cake.  The workouts still kick my ass but I'm not completely dead afterwards



OH MY FUCKING GOD.

I  AM FUKING DEAD AND SORE>


----------



## Jodi (Sep 17, 2007)

Hehehe Did you do the full workout?

I forgot how difficult it was until after my first workout, that's for sure


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2007)

Someone please kick my ass if I stop posting in my journal.  I'm so bad at this journal thing lately


----------



## danzik17 (Oct 8, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Someone please kick my ass if I stop posting in my journal.  I'm so bad at this journal thing lately


----------



## Jodi (Oct 8, 2007)

Saturday:  Full Body Workout and 1/2 hour swimming for cardio

Sunday:  Off

Monday's Workout: Swimming

Warmup:
8 x 25 meters 5 sec rest
1 x 400 meter IM

8 x 50 meters switching freestyle and backstroke

25 Meter Freestyle
25 Meter Pencil Kick
50 Meter Freestyle
50 Meter Pencil Kick
75 Meter Freestyle
75 Meter Pencil Kick
100 Meter Freestyle
100 Meter Pencil Kick
75 Meter Freestyle
75 Meter Pencil Kick
50 Meter Freestlye
50 Meter Pencil Kick
25 Meter Freestyle
25 Meter Pencil Kick

200 Meter Back Stroke
400 Meter IM
200 Meter Freestyle
8 x 25 whatever you want.  I did a mix of sculling, freestyle, dolphin kicks ,breastroke and backstroke


----------



## DOMS (Oct 8, 2007)

I think I pulled a cramp reading your workout. 

Nice workout!


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

Speaking of Cramps.... you ever get a calf cramp your first few weeks?

Fuck me last Thursday near the end of Practice, right when the coach was helping me with my stroke I leaped out of the pool with a wicked calf cramp.  I have never hopped out of a pool so quickly before.

Took a couple of days for the pain to fully subsided.


----------



## JailHouse (Oct 9, 2007)

Wow thats some crazy swimming!


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2007)

DOMS said:


> I think I pulled a cramp reading your workout.
> 
> Nice workout!


LOL it's not that bad


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Speaking of Cramps.... you ever get a calf cramp your first few weeks?
> 
> Fuck me last Thursday near the end of Practice, right when the coach was helping me with my stroke I leaped out of the pool with a wicked calf cramp.  I have never hopped out of a pool so quickly before.
> 
> Took a couple of days for the pain to fully subsided.


No I never got those cramps.     Are you getting enough cal/mag and potassium and sodium?

How is the swimming going for you?  Like it?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2007)

JailHouse said:


> Wow thats some crazy swimming!


Thanks, it's my primary fitness focus.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

Jodi said:


> No I never got those cramps.     Are you getting enough cal/mag and potassium and sodium?
> 
> How is the swimming going for you?  Like it?



That was the first time I got those cramps.  Coach said it was expected the first few weeks.  Just to make sure I keep hydrated and potassium levels in check.

It is the first time I have swam in this format in years, 15-16 years I think.  I am enjoying it, it kicks my ass, but is getting easier each week.  The first week, I thought what the fuck am I doing this for.

I am pretty competitive, and I hate to suck at things, so it is pretty demoralizing when I am one of the lower end swimmers.  I know everyone hates it, but if we were doing the Back stroke all the time, I would kick ass


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That was the first time I got those cramps.  Coach said it was expected the first few weeks.  Just to make sure I keep hydrated and potassium levels in check.
> 
> It is the first time I have swam in this format in years, 15-16 years I think.  I am enjoying it, it kicks my ass, but is getting easier each week.  The first week, I thought what the fuck am I doing this for.
> 
> I am pretty competitive, and I hate to suck at things, so it is pretty demoralizing when I am one of the lower end swimmers.  I know everyone hates it, but if we were doing the Back stroke all the time, I would kick ass


LOL, I totally hear you.    I've finally reached the middle of all the swimmers.  I'll never reach the top that's for sure.  We have a few former olympic swimmers on my team.  I look like I'm standing still next to them and they are 10+ years older than me.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

I don't think I am that far off the middle of the pack Thankfully.

My cardio sucks ass. and Breaking bad habits in my stroke is holding me back.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2007)

Are you and elbow bent swimmer?  That took me the longest to break in my freestyle.  Also, I have really bad (old habits) in my breaststroke too.  My butterfly..........well, that's always sucked.  Backstroke is the easiest me thinks, that's just because I have strong legs while doing the backstroke.  Funny it's almost like I forget I have legs when I'm freestyling


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

Not sure what you mean Elbow Bent swimmer?

I waste a lot of energy on my stroke by pushing out when the hand first begins it s pull.  There have been a few things we have worked on, but I can tell my stroke is very inefficient.

Breast Stroke I have done, but we haven't even begun to tackle.  Butterfly I avoid like the plague(who the fuck thought of that stroke)  Backstroke it suprises me how many people that is one of there weaker strokes.

Yeah my legs are almost non-existent.  a few kicks between each pull basically.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2007)

Too much elbow bend:  



> A Delicate Balance
> 
> Being a strong swimmer is great. But if you can't be strong and quick at the same time, it doesn't do you much good. A bent arm during the pull is a delicate matter, a good amount of elbow bend will make you more efficient, but too much will make you extremely inefficient.
> 
> The balance is that a short arm will allow you to move your arms at a faster rate (tempo). However, shortening your arms can affect your distance-per-cycle (stroke length). You need to find the happy medium, one that will allow good power in the stroke, high enough tempo and good distance-per-cycle.


Using Proper Elbow Position: A Lesson In Swimming Biomechanics Swimming World and Junior Swimmer - Find Articles

I had too much elbow bend.  It took me a while to lengthen my stroke and with just the right amount of bend.  That's how I screwed up my shoulder a few months back (which is better now).  My coach finally got my freestyle stroke perfect 

Then their is the proper rotation.  That's where the 12+1's and 12+3's help with that.  I did a ton of those this morning.

I found some weird differences with the breast stroke.  The kick has changed some and I still fuck it up at least once a practice.  

LOL, you are so right about the butterfly.  It just looks like a dying fish flopping out of the water.  I've always sucked at it.  I can do body dolphins just fine, I just can't get the rhythm with the arms


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah we have been working on lengthening my stroke getting a couple of extra inches with more body/shoulder roll. I think the big thing is my hand position and movement.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2007)

Does your team compete or will they compete?  I'm scheduled to compete in spring.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

Yeah there is actually a meet in our home pool this weekend.

Me competing is still a ways off. The only stoke I am close on competing with would be my backstroke.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2007)

We are moving to an indoor pool in the mornings next week because the water is too chilly in the AM.  It's cold in the evening too but not as bad so we'll be swimming outside in the evenings.  I can't wait, I was freezing my ass off this morning.  And no, I'm not being a pussy either, the water was 67 degrees


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

67 damn fuck that, the pool we are in is cool at 76 LOL


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2007)

You are lucky!  

I'll be back in high 70's next week once we switch to indoor.  The evenings will still suck though.  They said this is the first year they are moving it to indoors.  I guess normally they swim through the winter outdoors and they keep the temp in the mid to high 60's   I'm so happy they decided not to do that this year.

I do like swimming outdoors though because this pool is HUGE.  What I don't like about most pools that are indoors is the smell, humidity and the waves/ripples when other people swim.  This pool we swim outside at is so big you don't feel that.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 9, 2007)

Do you do short course stuff or long course stuff?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2007)

We have both in the outdoor pool but only short course in the indoor pool


----------



## Jodi (Oct 9, 2007)

Swimming:

Warmup:  500 freestyle

100 Meters 12+1
100 Meters of 75 12+1 and 25 Freestyle
100 Meters of 50 12+1 and 50 Freestyle
100 Meters of 25 12+1 and 75 Freestyle
100 Meters Freestyle
100 Meters 12+3
100 Meters of 75 12+3 and 25 Freestyle
100 Meters of 50 12+3 and 50 Freestyle
100 Meters of 25 12+3 and 75 Freestyle
100 Meters Freestyle

3 50 Meters Easy
3 50 Meters Medium
1 50 Meters Easy
1 50 Meters Medium
1 50 Meters Fast

100 Meter Sculling Cooldown


----------



## Jodi (Oct 10, 2007)

*AM Swimming:*
Warmup:
200 Meters 12+1
200 Meters Freestyle
200 Meters 12+3
200 Meters Freestyle

(6) 100 Meters KRLS (Kick, Right, Left, Swim)
25 Meters Kick
25 Meters Right arm only swim
25 Meters Left arm only swim
25 Meters Freestyle
Repeat 6 times
Told to focus on not coming up for breath immediately after flip turn and push

25 Sculling
25 Breaststroke
Repeat 3 Times

Paced Intervals
3 50 Meter Freestyle at pace (moderate)
3 50 Meter Freestyle at pace -5 seconds
3 50 Meter Freestyle at pace -10 seconds
3 50 Meter Freestyle at pace -15 seconds
3 50 Meter Freestyle at pace -10 seconds
3 50 Meter Freestyle at pace -5 seconds
3 50 Meter Freestyle at pace

8 25 Meters Cooldown
*
PM Lifting:* (keep in mind I'm not lifting for strength or building - just health)
Superset
3 Sets DB Press:  30x15
3 Sets BB Squats:  95x15

Superset
3 Sets BB Rows:  75x15
3 Sets Rack Pulls:  75x15

Superset
3 Sets Overhead Press:  20x15
3 Sets Lat Pulldowns: 70x15

Superset
3 Sets V Bar Pushdowns:  60x15
3 Sets Close Grip Pulldowns:  70x15

Core work


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2007)

How long are your swim practices?


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

how are you feeling in general(health wise)?


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2007)

wow...had to go check weather.com to see what y'alls temps are...cold in the early am/pm there? 
Dang...its still gonna be near 100 during the day there...
I was hoping to get down there this summer to see how I'd like the heat...if I still want to relocate there next year....

As I mentioned in PM, when it gets closer to road trip time, will get contact info, so we can all meet up for coffee or cocktails one afternoon while I'm there?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> How long are your swim practices?


They range from 60-90 minutes.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2007)

PreMier said:


> how are you feeling in general(health wise)?


Healthwise I feel pretty damn good   Work has me stressed lately with more layoffs but I think I'll be safe through this one as well.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Burner02 said:


> wow...had to go check weather.com to see what y'alls temps are...cold in the early am/pm there?
> Dang...its still gonna be near 100 during the day there...
> I was hoping to get down there this summer to see how I'd like the heat...if I still want to relocate there next year....
> 
> As I mentioned in PM, when it gets closer to road trip time, will get contact info, so we can all meet up for coffee or cocktails one afternoon while I'm there?


It's pretty chilly in the morning.  It was 57 degrees on my way for swimming this morning.

Sounds good   Just let me know when its happening


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jodi said:


> They range from 60-90 minutes.



That is a pretty crazy workout if you do that in 60 mins.  My stroke gets so sloppy near the end of practice.

There was a 70 year old guy on our team he did a 33 sec 50m  last night. Pretty damn impressive for 70.  I just hope I am still alive at 70.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2007)

Jodi, you're swims are killing me. I have not been in awhile. I caught a cold last time I went.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> That is a pretty crazy workout if you do that in 60 mins.  My stroke gets so sloppy near the end of practice.
> 
> There was a 70 year old guy on our team he did a 33 sec 50m  last night. Pretty damn impressive for 70.  I just hope I am still alive at 70.


My coach says my stroke doesn't seem to suffer but my speed DEFINITELY suffers.   I also have a harder time with my breathing patterns.

That's crazy!  Good for him.  He must have been swimming all his life.  My 50 meter best is 41.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Jodi, you're swims are killing me. I have not been in awhile. I caught a cold last time I went.


Are you swimming outdoors?


----------



## vortrit (Oct 11, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Are you swimming outdoors?



Yeah, I was. But in the winter I'll be going to an indoor pool when I start swimming again.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jodi said:


> My coach says my stroke doesn't seem to suffer but my speed DEFINITELY suffers.   I also have a harder time with my breathing patterns.
> 
> That's crazy!  Good for him.  He must have been swimming all his life.  My 50 meter best is 41.



Oh yeah breathing is a killer.  At the end of some of these circuits I am absolutely wasted.  

Yeah he was a decent swimmer back in the day.  Apparently was the only Canadian to hold a national record while still in High School.

Some of the younger guys are doing 24 sec 50's I will never get there.  I ain't ready to check my 50 yet.

My endurance gets killed during practice it is very frustrating.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2007)

Swimming:

Warmup:
400 Meters Freestyle

25 meters 12+1, 25 meters 12+3, 25 meters swim
50 Meters negative split
25 meters Fast
Repeat 4 Times

25 Meters Easy to Fast
25 meters Fast to Easy
25 meters all Easy
25 Meters all Fast
Repeat 4 Times

100 Meters Pace
100 Meters Pace -2 Seconds
100 Meters Pace - 5 Seconds
100 Meters Kicking only
Repeat 4 Times

Cooldown:
200 meters sculling


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 11, 2007)

What is pace on the 100m?  2:30?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Oh yeah breathing is a killer.  At the end of some of these circuits I am absolutely wasted.
> 
> Yeah he was a decent swimmer back in the day.  Apparently was the only Canadian to hold a national record while still in High School.
> 
> ...


Last night he pushed me really hard and I had to stop in the middle of my swim to catch my breath.  That sucked 

There is one guy that swims in the morning that is new to our team.  He beats our fastest guy on the team by 10-15 seconds.  I don't know his pace but damn, he is FAST!

My pace (moderate) is 49 secs per 50 meters so I'm right there with you.


----------



## PreMier (Oct 11, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Healthwise I feel pretty damn good   Work has me stressed lately with more layoffs but I think I'll be safe through this one as well.



awesome   gotta love the IT field lol


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> What is pace on the 100m?  2:30?


No, coach expects me touching the wall under 2:00 on a 100m.  I hit every time but I feel like I'm dead.  

I start out good and can get there with plenty of time but as the meters pile up I barely hit it.  We have to leave again on the 2:00 mark so if I touch the wall at 1:50, I only have 10 seconds rest.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 11, 2007)

PreMier said:


> awesome   gotta love the IT field lol


That's why I'm moving out of it and getting PMI certified   I only have 5 more years   I'll eventually be a Technical Project Manager, which is what I do now but because I don't have my PMI I can't be labeled as a true PM.


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Healthwise I feel pretty damn good  Work has me stressed lately with more layoffs but I think I'll be safe through this one as well.


how 'bout that...it just happened to me...tomorrow is most likely my last day of work unless they place me somewhere else in the company...
Good luck! It sucks having the 'rug pulled out from under you!

I figure either the 7th or 8th. Depending if I have a job to come back to, I'm heading out that Friday (9th). If not, and on the grace of my friend's hospitality...i may stay another couple days...


----------



## Burner02 (Oct 11, 2007)

what's PMI?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2007)

I've already been told I am safe but I will have to watch 5 people I work with leave this week 

PMI is the Institute.  PMP is the certification - Project Management Professional.  

http://www.pmi.org/Pages/default.aspx


----------



## Jodi (Oct 13, 2007)

Full Body Workout:
SS
3 Sets DB Press:  30x15
3 Sets Squats:  95x15
SS
3 Sets BB Rows:  75x15
3 Sets Rack Pulls:  95x15
SS
3 Sets Lat Pulldown:  70x15
3 Sets Overhead Press:  25x15
SS
3 Sets V Bar Press:  60x15
3 Sets Close Grip Pulldowns:  70x15

Bicycle Kick
Ball Crunch
Planks
Stretching


----------



## Witchblade (Oct 13, 2007)

That's a lot of volume for a single work-out! I'd split that in two and maybe do a higher intensity, depending on your goals.

The swimming sounds badass. I always underestimate swimming. Distances that look so easy are in fact killer.


----------



## vortrit (Oct 15, 2007)

Great swimming, and nice workout. I am currently doing a majority of my workouts just like that. Meaning with the supersetting and all, but I may drop that this week.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2007)

Figured I would just talk about it in your journal since I don't have one 

Well the stroke is slowly coming along,  I can feel the improvement just in the efficiency of my effort.  Coach seems to be happy with my progression.

One thing I am having a problem with when pacing is keep the back end up or closer to parallel to the water. Sprinting that ain't a problem , so that is the next hurdle to over come, that and my lungs.

Practices still kick the shit out of me.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2007)

Witchblade said:


> That's a lot of volume for a single work-out! I'd split that in two and maybe do a higher intensity, depending on your goals.
> 
> The swimming sounds badass. I always underestimate swimming. Distances that look so easy are in fact killer.


Hi Witchblade 

I am only lifting 2x per week so that's why I'm doing that volume.  Also, if you look at my poundages, they aren't very high at all, actually sort of easy.  My main focus is my swimming and the lifting is just to help keep me in shape 

When I first started swimming again, the distances killed me, but now it's no big deal.  It's still hard, but I find that I can swim longer after doing this for several months now.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2007)

vortrit said:


> Great swimming, and nice workout. I am currently doing a majority of my workouts just like that. Meaning with the supersetting and all, but I may drop that this week.


Yeah, I'm just trying to cram as much as in as I can at once seeing it's only 2x per week.


----------



## Jodi (Oct 16, 2007)

IainDaniel said:


> Figured I would just talk about it in your journal since I don't have one
> 
> Well the stroke is slowly coming along,  I can feel the improvement just in the efficiency of my effort.  Coach seems to be happy with my progression.
> 
> ...


Why don't you have a journal anymore anyway?  Got lazy like me? 

That's great   It's so nice when you feel the improvements.  I can easily point out when I fuck up now because I've become so in tuned with the way my body moves through the water, it's nice.

Do you kick out of water?  I did when I first started but coach reprimanded me on several occassions and now I can keep it under water.  I'm still not getting the breathing patterns right though.  I run out of breath too quickly, especially during flip turns


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 16, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Why don't you have a journal anymore anyway?  Got lazy like me?
> 
> That's great   It's so nice when you feel the improvements.  I can easily point out when I fuck up now because I've become so in tuned with the way my body moves through the water, it's nice.
> 
> Do you kick out of water?  I did when I first started but coach reprimanded me on several occassions and now I can keep it under water.  I'm still not getting the breathing patterns right though.  I run out of breath too quickly, especially during flip turns



Basically.... That and life has become alot more inconsistent with kids.

I can't pinpoint problems yet... but have noticed improvements, which I guess is good.  

Nah kicking is always underwater.  Breathing.... ugh.  I haven't even begun to worry about that.  When my lungs and muscle endurance get up to par, that will be my focus.


----------



## butterfly (Oct 17, 2007)

Just stopped by to say  to some of my favorite people!!!  

Check out Gracie
All About Princess Gracie

Can you believe she is already *3* years old!!!


----------



## PreMier (Oct 18, 2007)

holy shit! where have you been?  where is fade?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 20, 2007)

butterfly said:


> Just stopped by to say  to some of my favorite people!!!
> 
> Check out Gracie
> All About Princess Gracie
> ...


Hi Ann!  Nice to see you around.  You should come around more often.  I miss everyone from the days of yore.  LOL.  She's so beautiful.  It seems like yesterday you were pregnant and I can't believe she is 3 already.  Such a little doll and she's always smiling. 

Come by more often or drop me an email and tell me how things are


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 23, 2007)

Jodi said:


> Someone please kick my ass if I stop posting in my journal.  I'm so bad at this journal thing lately







So what is the scoop with your workout?

2 days a week repeat the same workout?

How many days you swimming?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 23, 2007)

I know I know.......I hate updating it   It serves no purpose 

I lift 2 days a week and swim 4-5 days a week.  I'm modifying my lifting workouts every 6-8 weeks.


----------



## tucker01 (Oct 23, 2007)

holy shit balls 4-5 times a week?

I am only twice a week.  But I play hockey as well 1-2 times a week.

So the last two workouts you did.  They were both the same, are you just repeating those workouts for 6 weeks?


----------



## Jodi (Oct 23, 2007)

I switch around the exercises a bit due to boredom but it's still the same concept for 6 weeks, yes 

So you get about the same amount of cardio   I just choose to do the swimming for my cardio


----------



## vortrit (Oct 23, 2007)

Good stuff. Swimming that is. I need to go before my swimming shorts start to grow mold on them.


----------



## sara (Oct 23, 2007)

JODI!!! I missed you girl!!


----------



## katt (Oct 23, 2007)

You're back with the weights again?  YAY!   I take it the adrenals are ok now?


----------

